# Epics zu einfach?



## Zephryt (29. September 2008)

Hi,
ich wollte mal eine Umfrage starten und wissen wie Ihr das seht. Kommt man zu einfach an Epics?

Ich persönlich finde das es zu einfach ist.


----------



## Humfred (29. September 2008)

Ja - PvP


----------



## riggedi (29. September 2008)

Humfred schrieb:


> Ja - PvP


PVP Items sind in meinen Augen nicht episch, weil wirklich jeder "leechen" könnte, um sie zu bekommen.
BTT: Ja, man bekommt sie wirklich zu einfach!

Riggedi


----------



## ReWahn (29. September 2008)

Heromarken inc...

Viel zu einfach! vor BC war es wie es sein sollte... epics nur in raids  und für echte pvpler!


----------



## b1ubb (29. September 2008)

Epics != Epics

PvP Epics sind in meinen augen und auch in vielen anderen nicht wirkliche epics sondern einfach nur lila items damit 
die ganzen pvp g1/\/\|°$ nicht weinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und pve epics dafür muss man noch was leisten, ausser kara epics.


----------



## Lassart (29. September 2008)

viel zu einfach müsste da stehn...


----------



## Fire_Frog (29. September 2008)

kann mich nur anschließen, man kommt viel zu leicht an epics.
jeder depp kann ins av gehen mit seinem grün/blau-eq und sich s2 erfarmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeadCrab (29. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Epics != Epics
> 
> PvP Epics sind in meinen augen und auch in vielen anderen nicht wirkliche epics sondern einfach nur lila items damit
> die ganzen pvp g1/\/\|°$ nicht weinen
> ...


/sign


----------



## Flapso (29. September 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> PVP Items sind in meinen Augen nicht episch, weil wirklich jeder "leechen" könnte, um sie zu bekommen.
> BTT: Ja, man bekommt sie wirklich zu einfach!
> 
> Riggedi



Meiner Meinung nach sollte man einfach nicht mehr fragen:"Hat man Epics?", sondern "welche Epics hat man?"
Denn Epics aus dem Pvp zu haben ist noch lange nicht das selbe wie Epics aus den T6-Instanzen zu haben, es geht einfach mehr ums Prestige


----------



## Mr.Floppy (29. September 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man einfach alle Pvp Items Blau einstufen,aber dann würden sich ja alle aufregen...


----------



## Messino (29. September 2008)

guckt euch den eventboss an, noch fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man kommt viel zu einfach an Epics


----------



## Wardwick (29. September 2008)

Das Spiel wird immer mehr auf Gelegenheitsspieler angepasst und ich finde man kann sich kaum noch über ein Epic "freuen".(Ich mittlerweile ehh nicht mehr nur weil es ein Epic ist).
Aber Lila ist nicht gleich Lila!


----------



## Natsumee (29. September 2008)

man kriegt epics viel zu leicht die die vor bc gespielt haben wissen wie schwer es früher war

find ich leider schade gibt leider echt zu viele leute die nur die farbe anschauen 

lila ist nicht immer imba


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

Naja, die Frage sollte umformuliert werden. Sollten normal spielende Spielern keine Epics tragen dürfen?


----------



## cazimir (29. September 2008)

Ich finde es ist weder zu schwer noch zu einfach.

Da es sehr schlechte Epics gibt, an die man leicht kommen kann und sehr gute, an die man sehr schwer kommt.
Von mir aus könnte man die ganzen Farben abschaffen.


----------



## b1ubb (29. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> man kriegt epics viel zu leicht die die vor bc gespielt haben wissen wie schwer es früher war



Wem sagst du das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


damals noch SOOO oft UBRS gegangen um endlich mal equip für MC usw zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und jetzt ? 

Welcher Spieler, geht noch um sich Equip für Kara zu besorgen ? - Niemand


----------



## Dalmus (29. September 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Heromarken inc...
> 
> Viel zu einfach! vor BC war es wie es sein sollte... epics nur in raids  und für echte pvpler!


Hm, nein.
Auch damals gab es random-Epics und craftables...


----------



## RiplexPP (29. September 2008)

Jop finde auch man kommt zu einfach dran sollte es nur in raids geben


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (29. September 2008)

ich sehe pvp epics nicht als epic sondern als blaue items da sie einfach zu erleachen sind


----------



## bluewhiteangel (29. September 2008)

Gute Epics bekommt man nicht einfach, PvP Zeugs schon. 
Ich finde, man kommt gut an "Start-Epics", damit die "giieeef epixx" Kinder nicht gleich traurig sind. Da bilden sich manche sogar was drauf ein Oo  Mir isses egal, ob diese Epics, die ich meine, jetzt episch oder rar wären.. Hauptsache, die Werte stimmen. 
Oder mag hier wer sagen, dass man einfach an T6 rankommt?^^ Oder Markenequip inner halben Stunde zusammengefarmt is?


----------



## Agharnius (29. September 2008)

Eigentlich doch scheissegal, ob das Equip nun lila oder blau ist, die Werte zählen doch. Und durch das zusammenleechen von S2 wurde nur der Durchschnitt des Equips angehoben, vergelichbar gutes Equip zu bekommen ist also immer noch schwer.
mfg
agha


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (29. September 2008)

Ich finds ganz ok bis auf pvp epics


----------



## Magicdwarf (29. September 2008)

bin da etwas gespaltener Meinung... Epische PVP-Items bekommt man nahezu nachgeworfen, vor allem die für Ehre, bei den "echten" Arena-Sets wirds etwas schwieriger, da meist eine bessere Teamwertung vonnöten ist.
PvE-Items werden zum Teil recht einfach "ausgegeben" zum Teil muss man sie sich erarbeiten. Kara ist für Gelegenheitsspieler schon echte Arbeit, deswegen kann man Aussagen wie "Kara-Epics sind keine Epics" nicht so einfach in den Raum werfen. Hero-Instanzen sind für die sog. "Casuals" auch nicht immer so einfach wie für T6-equipte Spieler.

Also, meiner Meinung nach ist es immer auf den Spieler bezogen zu betrachten... Ich bin happy, endlich full-T4 zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Magic


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

bluewhiteangel schrieb:


> Oder mag hier wer sagen, dass man einfach an T6 rankommt?^^ Oder Markenequip inner halben Stunde zusammengefarmt is?



Ich glaube nicht, dass dir da jemand wiederspricht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber alle die ihre schnell PvP epix zusammen Farmen, gehen auch kein T6 content raiden. Wahrscheinlich werden die nicht mal auf einen Kara Raid mitgenommen. Also sehe ich das Problem auch gar nicht. Es wird immer gejammert, dass PvP epix im vergleich zu PvE epix zu leicht zugänglich sind. Aber wo liegt das Problem? Die zwei bereiche haben eh nix miteinander zu tun.


----------



## Gnarak (29. September 2008)

moin ... jup, viel zu Einfach. PvP Epics nur für PvP, dann wärs ok.


----------



## Axolotl (29. September 2008)

Ergaenze doch mal die Fragen um die Punkte:
4. Es ist zu einfach und ich habe Epis
5. Es ist zu schwierig und ich habe keine
Die kannste naemlich alle rauswerfen, aus deiner Umfrage. Ich waere dafuer einen 100.000.000.000.000.000 HP Boss einzufuehren der Epis droppt, und nur er. 
Wenn die Anzahl der Epis reduziert werden sollte, gibts nur eine Moeglichkeit: Droprate drastisch senken :-), aber dann geht das Geheule wieder los.


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

Btw. Es ist noch recht lustig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Spieler freuen sich nicht über dass was sie haben, sonder nerfen sich mehr, über das, was die anderen haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. September 2008)

Naja, man muss ja jetzt auch unterscheiden zwischen den einfachen und schwer zu erspielenden Epics.

T4 und S2 sind wirklich sehr einfach zu bekommen. S4 und T6 erfordern da schon einiges mehr an spielerischem können und T6 sogar noch einiges mehr als S4.

Also es gilt: Epic ist nicht gleich Epic.

Aber wenn man nur auf lila schaut, dann gilt für die Frage des TE ganz klar: JA


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (29. September 2008)

Epics Epics... kaum is das Wort gefallen denken gleich alle an sonst was für monster equipment... zumindest die die kein plan haben... Hunter FULL EPIC sucht gruppe für BT run... 

und zur frage obs zu leicht ist... WoW im allgemeinem wird immer kinder freundlicher... also verallgemeiner die nächste umfrage mal nen bischn

MfG


----------



## Humfred (29. September 2008)

bluewhiteangel schrieb:


> Oder mag hier wer sagen, dass man einfach an T6 rankommt?^^


Ganz Klares, JA!
Ich verweise auf verschiedene Gilden die dich für Gold / Euro in den BT / nach Sunwell mitnehmen wo du dann mitraiden darfst! Wenn dann das passende Token oder sonst was droppt bekommst du es.

Und Ingame Gold gibts ganz leicht für echtes Geld..


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> T6 sogar noch einiges mehr als S4.



Ich bin da nicht deiner Meinung. Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass du t5 bzw s3 hast, damit du den Content, bzw die Wertung erspielen kannst, du du brauchst. Im PvE brauchst du nur die Taktiken zu kennen und kannst deine Tokens abfarmen. Die einzige schwierigkeit daran ist, dass du dein 25er Raid auffüllen musst. Bei der Arena, kannst du dich nicht mehr auf deine Taktik verlassen. Die Gegner werden darauf reagieren. Und wenn du noch eine nicht Arena fähige Klasse hast, bist eh schon am Arsch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (29. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Naja, man muss ja jetzt auch unterscheiden zwischen den einfachen und schwer zu erspielenden Epics.
> 
> T4 und S2 sind wirklich sehr einfach zu bekommen. S4 und T6 erfordern da schon einiges mehr an spielerischem können und T6 sogar noch einiges mehr als S4.
> 
> ...




naja kannst so machen t6 zu kriegen war wie früher t2 zu kriegen^^ t3 zu kriegen war noch schwerer wie sunnwell zeug zu kriegen


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

Humfred schrieb:


> Ganz Klares, JA!
> Ich verweise auf verschiedene Gilden die dich für Gold / Euro in den BT / nach Sunwell mitnehmen wo du dann mitraiden darfst! Wenn dann das passende Token oder sonst was droppt bekommst du es.
> 
> Und Ingame Gold gibts ganz leicht für echtes Geld..



Stimmt, bei uns auf dem Server gibt es Sunwell items für 6'000 gold.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N00blike (29. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Wem sagst du das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja ich hab meinen twink auch nochmal durch alle möglichen non hero ini geschleift um gutes blaues gear zu bekommen für kara.... 
zwar kein komplettes d3 set aber das brauchste ja auch nich für kara...
aber ich verstehe nicht warum immer alle rum heulen epics bekommt jeder etc... is doch egal und wenn es nur lila sachen geben würde von lvl 1 an wo isn da das problem!? 
Ich finde es gut so wie es und hab auch kein problem damit das jeder die items tragen kann die ich auch trage weil es ja nur ein mittel zum zweck ist und nicht mehr.... oder braucht ihr das alle um anzugeben!?
dann werf ich mal kurz mit ein mein mage ist auch schon komplett sunwell marken equipt.... aber das auch nur damit ich meinen druiden im BT ablösen kann sonst hätte ich mir die farmerei auch gespart....


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (29. September 2008)

> Ich bin da nicht deiner Meinung. Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass du t5 bzw s3 hast, damit du den Content, bzw die Wertung erspielen kannst, du du brauchst. Im PvE brauchst du nur die Taktiken zu kennen und kannst deine Tokens abfarmen. Die einzige schwierigkeit daran ist, dass du dein 25er Raid auffüllen musst. Bei der Arena, kannst du dich nicht mehr auf deine Taktik verlassen. Die Gegner werden darauf reagieren. Und wenn du noch eine nicht Arena fähige Klasse hast, bist eh schon am Arsch.



Aha du gehst also ohne Taktik in die Arena?

Jede Kombo hatt seine Taktik, und auch spieler lassen sich in der Arena zu 95% berechnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Impostor (29. September 2008)

ja ne
die Epischen Items sind nicht zu schwer oder zu leicht zu bekommen
viele sind nur zu doof zu differenzieren!

wenn man nicht weiter als bis zur Schriftfarbe denken kann, ist man selbst Schuld!

und mal wirklich, wer nur Stolz darauf ist das er da ein irgendein Seelenstoff-Teil hat oder wer andere Neidisch wird weil der andere so leicht an das Epische Teil gekommen ist, wo doch sein T6 soooo lange gebraucht hat UND nicht mal Spaß gemacht hat, weil man das Spiel ja auch nicht aus Spaß spielt
also
da kann man auch nur sagen: Nervt nicht und geht bitte Kündigen mit dem gejammer damit sich WoW gesundschrumpfen kann


----------



## Zephryt (29. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Naja, man muss ja jetzt auch unterscheiden zwischen den einfachen und schwer zu erspielenden Epics.
> 
> T4 und S2 sind wirklich sehr einfach zu bekommen. S4 und T6 erfordern da schon einiges mehr an spielerischem können und T6 sogar noch einiges mehr als S4.
> 
> ...


Die Umfrage bezieht sich auf das Epische Equipment im allgemeinen.
Also wie du sagst "Wenn man nur auf Lila schaut".


----------



## Hetzjagd (29. September 2008)

Und es wird noch einfacher werden!


----------



## BleaKill (29. September 2008)

wieder die gleiche Leier wie immer PvP vs PvE -.- 

/vote 4 close


----------



## Humfred (29. September 2008)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Stimmt, bei uns auf dem Server gibt es Sunwell items für 6'000 gold.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zufällig auf Frostwolf bei den Affenjungs?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (29. September 2008)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Btw. Es ist noch recht lustig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Meine Rede.
Wenns nach den meisten hier geht, dann dürfen nur jene Epics tragen die 24/7 PVP machen resp. Raiden.
Oder besser noch; "ICH bin der einzige der EPICS tragen darf - der Rest von euch sind eh alles Noobs und ihr habt euch mit grün zu begnügen!"

Ich find diese ständigen Neider und Missgönner ziemlich arm.
WoW ist halt nicht mehr Classic WoW - wens stört das Blizzard das Spiel mehr auf die Casuals zuschneidert der soll aufhören oder zu einem anderen Spiel wechseln.


Leute, mal im ernst. Wenn ihr euch den Schniedel lila anmalt heisst das noch lange nicht, dass er länger ist als die anderen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (29. September 2008)

Flapso schrieb:


> Denn Epics aus dem Pvp zu haben ist noch lange nicht das selbe wie Epics aus den T6-Instanzen zu haben, es geht einfach mehr ums Prestige



Stimmt, die einen haben 500 mal denselben Boss mit immer denselben Moves umgehauen, die andern waren zu schlau für sowas. T6 wäre mir sowas von peinlich...


----------



## Qonix (29. September 2008)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Ich bin da nicht deiner Meinung. Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass du t5 bzw s3 hast, damit du den Content, bzw die Wertung erspielen kannst, du du brauchst. Im PvE brauchst du nur die Taktiken zu kennen und kannst deine Tokens abfarmen. Die einzige schwierigkeit daran ist, dass du dein 25er Raid auffüllen musst. Bei der Arena, kannst du dich nicht mehr auf deine Taktik verlassen. Die Gegner werden darauf reagieren. Und wenn du noch eine nicht Arena fähige Klasse hast, bist eh schon am Arsch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schon mal bt oder sw gemacht obwohl du die Taktik kanntest? Ich denke nicht weil das kann Monate dauern bis man alles hat oder man bekommt es gar nicht. Auch für Arena gibt es ganz klare Taktiken wie man vor geht also gibts da keinen Unterschied nur das es bei Arena viel viel schneller geht als bei PvE.


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

Humfred schrieb:


> Zufällig auf Frostwolf bei den Affenjungs?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. September 2008)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Leute, mal im ernst. Wenn ihr euch den Schniedel lila anmalt heisst das noch lange nicht, dass er länger ist als die anderen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das kommt darauf an wie dick du aufträgst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmm79 (29. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Epics != Epics
> 
> PvP Epics sind in meinen augen und auch in vielen anderen nicht wirkliche epics sondern einfach nur lila items damit
> die ganzen pvp g1/\/\|°$ nicht weinen
> ...



absolut,

beim pvp mist is sogar der s3 healer kopf fürn priester schlechter als der rare kopf für ruf bei der expedition des cenarius


----------



## Gremu (29. September 2008)

Naja alle die heir sagen das kara bzw T4 keien epics sind, denen muss man ganz klar sagen das sie diese Instanzen nicht zu Anfang BC geraidet haben. Denn da war es kein abfarmen. Man muss ja auch mal betrachten das Kara ja auch"generft" wurde. Also viel einfacher wie es zu beginn mal war.


----------



## Leang (29. September 2008)

pvp = easy epic für mich also ned wirklich epic

pve = muss man was für leisten, zwar anfangs ned viel aber um besseres zu bekommen braucht es schon ein wenig arbeit

mfg,

Leang


----------



## Zephryt (29. September 2008)

BleaKill schrieb:


> wieder die gleiche Leier wie immer PvP vs PvE -.-
> 
> /vote 4 close


Hier geht es nicht um PvP vs. PvE sondern um Epics im allgemeinen, also auch ob es im PvE zu einfach ist.


----------



## Attractolide (29. September 2008)

Hi,

Epics bekommt man (zu) leicht. Für mich ist es gut, weil ich lieber PvP spiele und nur selten Inis gehe oder raide; aus Zeitgründen.

Wobei beim jetzigen wow:

PvP items von den meisten durch Fleiss erspielt werden und nur wenige leechen. Ein - zwei items am Tag sind machbar. Dafür, dass sie teilweise T4 Niveau haben ist es insgesamt leicht.

PvE-Items (T4-t5 Niveau) gecraftet werden können oder schlicht im AH gekauft werden. Insb. Zauberschlag, Zauberwucht etc. Das ist noch schlimmer als PvP leechen....stundenlanges Erz abbauen, Stoff farmen und dailys auf der Insel zu machen qualifiziert auch nicht gerade für raids. Über die flamed übrigens kein PvE'ler....evtl. weil sie es selbst anhaben ??

Markenitems...wer bolle hero kann, kriegt T5 Niveau...auch nicht grade schwer.

In Kara den Leuten das Zeug hinterhergeschmissen wird. Ich war zig mal mit Anfängertruppen in Kara. Werden die Bosse vernünftig erklärt und ist Heal und Tank erfahren, dann fallen den Neulingen die Epics mal eben so in den Schoss. Mag sein, dass man bei einigen Bossen mehrere Anläufe braucht und das ganze etwas langsamer als bei nem Farm-Run geht, aber die Unerfahreren werden auch irgendwie durchgezogen.

Also...eine Vielzahl einfacher Möglichkeiten an Epics zu kommen....kein Grund irgendwen zu flamen was immer er/sie nun anhat.

Am Ende ist immer das spielerische Können wichtiger und nicht so sehr die Items; sofern gewisse Mindestanforderungen erfüllt sind.

cu, MM


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (29. September 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Stimmt, die einen haben 500 mal denselben Boss mit immer denselben Moves umgehauen, die andern waren zu schlau für sowas. T6 wäre mir sowas von peinlich...



Stimmt für dein S1 & S2 mussteste auch richtig Taktiken lernen und Ständig umdenken und benutzt natürlich nicht immer die selben Moves oO


----------



## Natsumee (29. September 2008)

mmm79 schrieb:


> absolut,
> 
> beim pvp mist is sogar der s3 healer kopf fürn priester schlechter als der rare kopf für ruf bei der expedition des cenarius




lol klar du spinnst^^


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Schon mal bt oder sw gemacht obwohl du die Taktik kanntest? Ich denke nicht weil das kann Monate dauern bis man alles hat oder man bekommt es gar nicht. Auch für Arena gibt es ganz klare Taktiken wie man vor geht also gibts da keinen Unterschied nur das es bei Arena viel viel schneller geht als bei PvE.



Wenn du dich gegen Menschen auf deine Taktiken versteifst, verlierst du ziemlich schnell.
Bei Computersystem hingegen, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass der Computer immer das gleiche vorgehen aufweist.


----------



## Nenji (29. September 2008)

PvP epix ---> no problem , nach angemessenem zeitaufwand hat mans

PvE ----> erstma rare Equip farmen dann Heroic (ok ruf für den key wurde runtergesetzt) , btw Kara

s problem bei den PvE Epics ist es das man als "non epiccvccccccccc" garnich mitgenommen wird


----------



## Imladmorgul (29. September 2008)

Vor BC hatten vielleicht 10% aller Spieler Epics, seit BC haben 100% aller Spieler Epics. Frage beantwortet? ;-)


----------



## Madrake (29. September 2008)

PvE Epics insbesondre T4 und T4+ bekommt man hinterhergeworfen...

Ganz zu schweigen von dem S2



Edith weiß noch was:

im Vergleich zu PreBC:

- fullblue in MC (halb)  ZG (fast clear) AQ20... (als Tank bei den 20ern Raids als MT)
- und da war es nicht so das JEDER Epic trug - und da war WoW auch noch gemeinschaftlich sozial, und keine so Ego Gemeinschaft, NUR wenn man fullepic hat darfst du mit, oder hast du was zu melden...


mfg Madrake


----------



## reibi (29. September 2008)

Is sowieso ne frechheit zur zeit jeder noob mit 0 skill läuft mit s2 herum -.-


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Stimmt für dein S1 & S2 mussteste auch richtig Taktiken lernen und Ständig umdenken und benutzt natürlich nicht immer die selben Moves oO



Jo, und bei Kara Tank ich mit meinem Prot pala 3 Gruppes auf einmal, oder alle Adds + Mores. Die Agro verlier ich als Prot auch nicht. Und die heiler müssen auch nur die ganze Instanz lang, 1 heal auf mich Zaubern. Also, wo liegt der Unterschied zum s1/s2 farmen?


----------



## Ghuld0n (29. September 2008)

Ich finde Blizz sollte PvP und PvE Equip noch weiter distanzieren. Mich hat das beim EQ-Farmen für Kara usw. ziemlich genervt, dass die besten Items zum raiden s2 Sachen waren ... Außerdem wird so vermieden, dass die ganzen PvPler, die mal eben so Lust auf Kara haben, aber im PvE nix drauf haben mitraiden, sei es random oder wie auch immer.


----------



## Kalfani (29. September 2008)

Im Vergleich zu Pre BC kommt man einfach viel zu einfach an seine Epics...


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

Ach Leute, wollt ihr eigentlich Epix haben, oder wollt ihr, dass die andern keine Epix haben. ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter@buffed (29. September 2008)

naja ich finde es is mittel nagut in heroischen inzen gibts epische sachen aber ich finde die zählen nich zu epic ^^ is nur crap was man dort bekommt....


----------



## Georan (29. September 2008)

So ein dumm gelaber wieder, "Pve - man kommt sehr schwer an epics." "Pvp - man kann sich alles leechen." Klar genau so siehts aus, 1800-2200 Rating in Arena kann man sich alles Leechen, aber Schurken Hosen die >t6 sind für 100 Hc marken kaufen, die man in Kara oder ne sonstigen noob raidini kriegt sind natürlich hart erarbeitet.
@ Topic
Epic hat doch nichts mit den Werten aufm Item zu tun, ich mein warum beschweren sich leute darüber ob bei irgendwelchen boons das Charfenster voll S2 ist, man sieht doch ob das Crap is oder nich also chillt einfach...


----------



## Rashnuk (29. September 2008)

Selbst wenn man nix tut kommt man an Epics ran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WingsofAngel (29. September 2008)

Ich finde das ewige geheule wegen den PvP Items einfach der Hammer.... kann mich auch als PVE-Gimp von ner Gilde die ganzen Inzen ziehen lassen und bekomme so meine T...irgendwas Sachen....
Klar gibt es viele Leecher in BG´s aber die Sachen sind meines erachtens genauso "anstrengend" zu bekommen als irgendwelchen anderen Instanzenkram. Stellt euch mal einen Tag ins AV oder ähnliches und heimst einen Loose nachem anderen ein, strapaziert mal eure Nerven mit den Noobs aufem BG....

Klar ist nicht viel Kopfsache oder große Taktiken wie in 25-Raids dabei, aber meines erachtens ist das PV-Equip genauso gleich anzusehen wir der Rest.

So legt los....sehe schon die contra Kommentare die mir jetzt an den Kpf fliegen werden, aber das musste ma raus!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (29. September 2008)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Stimmt für dein S1 & S2 mussteste auch richtig Taktiken lernen und Ständig umdenken und benutzt natürlich nicht immer die selben Moves oO



Hey, S1 und S2 sind ne Anwesenheitsbelohnung - und die willst Du doch nicht mit T6 vergleichen? Trotzdem praktisch, um an S3 und S4 zu kommen.


----------



## Gornos (29. September 2008)

Ist doch irgendwo klar, dass Blizzard jetzt kurz vor Wotlk noch mal eqics raushaut... dann ist jeder glücklich und zockt auch mit dem Addon weiter. 

Also momentan ist es wirklich einfach, aber das wird sich mit dem Addon wieder einpendeln (wobei es da mit der Zeit auch einfach werden wird)


----------



## Headshriker (29. September 2008)

kann jetzt nur von meinen server sprechen aber bei uns muss man entweder en twink sein oder gute freunde haben die einen kara mitnehmen man merke speedruns machen kara kaputt


----------



## Nottingham - Nefarian (29. September 2008)

also ich renne mit nem epischen schurken rum (ca 50/50 pve/pvp) da ich nur ca 8 Std die Woche spiele finde ich schon das man leicht rankommt.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (29. September 2008)

Früher gab es mal sow was wie ne Epic Questreihe. Zum Beispiel die für Schamanen. Am Ende einer langen Quest gab es dann nen Epic Kopf. Der war genial und man freute sich und er war bei vielen Schamanen das einzige das Lila funkelte im Blauen Gear...außer man hatte ne Raid Gruppe und kam nach MC....

Heute kriegt man die Epics doch solange in den A**** geschoben bis man stopp ruft....und das merkt man auch - epic ist bedeutungslos - man freut sich nicht mal mehr drüber...


----------



## Quentor (29. September 2008)

viel zu einfach , letztendlich ist die farbe egal geworden da es leider inzwischen sogar legendäre dropps gibt ! dafür musste man früher noch was tun und net nur looten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. September 2008)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Wenn du dich gegen Menschen auf deine Taktiken versteifst, verlierst du ziemlich schnell.
> Bei Computersystem hingegen, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass der Computer immer das gleiche vorgehen aufweist.


Das kann sein aber ist nicht immer so, aber hier sind 25 Spieler am Werk und wenn einer ein Fehler passiert und stirbt müssen sich die anderen 24 darauf einstellen und eventuell seinen Job übernehmen was vorher oder wärend dessen besprochen werden muss und wenn noch mehr sterben wirds wirklich intressant.

Ach das stimmt doch hinten und vorne nicht. Es wird immer nach Taktik vor gegangen mit ein paar kleinen Abweichungen. Ich hab noch nie z. Bsp einen Schurken gesehn der jetzt weil ein bestimmter Gegner kommt einfach drauf los rennt als sich von hinten an zu schleichen und dem eine Kopfnuss zu verpassen.

Jetzt sag mir aber mal was wohl einfacher ist: 5 oder 25 Leute zu koordinieren das sie alle ihren Job machen.


----------



## Delwod (29. September 2008)

ich finde es zimlich ausgewogen wer zeit ifestirt kommt zum glück auch endlich an epics ohne die großen raids!


----------



## schlangweilig (29. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Epics != Epics
> 
> PvP Epics sind in meinen augen und auch in vielen anderen nicht wirkliche epics sondern einfach nur lila items damit
> die ganzen pvp g1/\/\|°$ nicht weinen
> ...



suuuuuuuuuuper leistung, 6 stunden am tag vorm rechner abzugammeln...

TIER ... respekt


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

Headshriker schrieb:


> kann jetzt nur von meinen server sprechen aber bei uns muss man entweder en twink sein oder gute freunde haben die einen kara mitnehmen man merke speedruns machen kara kaputt



Hehe, bei uns kommst du gar nicht erst mit nach kara, wenn dein Equip unter t5 ist. PvP equip wird gleich ganz ausgeschlossen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salveri (29. September 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> im Vergleich zu PreBC:
> 
> - fullblue in MC (halb)  ZG (fast clear) AQ20... (als Tank bei den 20ern Raids als MT)
> - und da war es nicht so das JEDER Epic trug - und da war WoW auch noch gemeinschaftlich sozial, und keine so Ego Gemeinschaft, NUR wenn man fullepic hat darfst du mit, oder hast du was zu melden...




Stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu, früher wars in der hinsicht viel besser, vorallem konnte man sich da noch wirklich über Epics freuen (Ob man stolz drauf sein sollte bleibt da jedem selbst überlassen).

Ich für meinen teil würde es Toll finden wenn man, wie damals, nur, und wirklich NUR in Endcontent ini's an Epics kommen würde (PvE Bezogen).
Für PvP epics würd ich mir ein Ehre System zurück wünschen wie es damals war, mit den Titeln usw, da hat selbst mir pvp noch irgendwo spaß gemacht, heute ist es stupides aufeinanderkloppen ohne sinn (meine persönliche meinung die jeder flamen darf).

So Long
Salveri


----------



## Slavery (29. September 2008)

Viel zu einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nandori (29. September 2008)

man sollte sich nicht zu sehr an der farbe festbeißen.. 
meinetwegen kann man t5 items und aufwärts auch orange einstufen wird dann noch wer weinen?
ich finds nicht zu leicht.. wie soll das denn werden? hat nun mal nicht jeder lust 5 mal die woche zu raiden und trotzdem will ich am spiel teilnehmen. 
naja und was da im pvp im mom abgeht.. auch hinsichtlich wotlk.. naja horror. wobei man sich das nicht "einfach" erleechen kann. ich als gelegenheitsspieler der viel twinkt habs grad mal zu zwei s2 teilen geschafft, kostet schließlich auch zeit. (nein erspielt hab ich die nicht erleecht) und die waren beide auch grad mal nur knapp besser als mein blaues zeug und dabei hat ich da schon miese sachen davor.


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

Fassen wir zusammen

Epix darf tragen wer mindestens 5 Stunden WoW Spielt am Tag.

wir könnten das aber auch mal umdrehen.

Epix darf tragen, der mindestens 10 Stunden am Tag Arbeitet und Geld nachhause bring um sich ein neues Tier set für 2000 Dollar bei Blizzard zu kaufen.

Hmm, wäre ja irgendwie beides gleich Fair. Nur einmal Profitieren die ProGamer, das andere mal die Workaholiker ) 
Und jetzt müssen wir einen mittelweg finden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madrake (29. September 2008)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Ach Leute, wollt ihr eigentlich Epix haben, oder wollt ihr, dass die andern keine Epix haben. ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich seh das so...

- man wirft in die Menge eine Menge netter Gegestände die lila sind
- man ist von vornherein gewollt das man irgendwas lila an sich tragen kann - aber ist dann mit solch einer Fülle an Gegenstände eine Zeit lang "gesättigt" - und findet dann keinen Reiz mehr an dem Spiel, weil so gut wie jeder trägt ja nun das selbe. Ich sage nur "Schuluniform"... - ich persönlich möchte zwar nicht prollen aber trotzdem mich von den andren unterscheiden...
- im Nachhinein sieht man aber das das ganze doch abstumpft weil doch dann jeder lila trägt
- und im Endeffekt sehen die S und T Sets so gut wie einheitlich aus - bis auf paar Farbschemas.

- naja man kommt einfach "zu leicht" an die epischen Teile - und bekommt diese Hinterhergeworfen - 22 Marken pro Woche aus Karazhan + evtl. Heroinzen sag ich nur mal jetzt so... (wenn dann hätte ich nur Marken ab Kurator einführen - ohne Schach) sind dann 13 Marken...




mfg


----------



## airace (29. September 2008)

wenn ich jetzt so sachen höre wie nur full epic leute kommen mit kara denke ich so mhh als ich das erste mal kara mit meiner gilde war hatte ich sogar noch zwei grüne sachen... egal ich finde das wort epix sowieso blöd da es so wie früher kein statussmbol mer ist und man viel zu schnell an sie heran kommt

mfg airace


tut mir leide wegen den rechschreib fehlern bien leider ein bischen krank und treff die tasten grade nicht so ^^


----------



## Shon (29. September 2008)

@ Rasgaar...: Ob das jetzt die Meinung der Leute oder des TE, der die Frage gestellt hat wiederspiegelt, wage ich einfach mal zu bezweifeln.

Für mich persönlich geht es bei dem Begriff EPICs um Beute von wahrlich EPISCHER Macht und Stärke. Und demnach schließe ich mich der Fraktion: "Man kommt zu leicht an Epics ran" einfach mal an, mit dem Hintergrund, dass ich selbst auch Unmengen an Epics "rumfliegen" habe. 
Meiner Meinung nach müssten knapp 70% davon einfach Blau sein, weil der Aufwand sie zu bekommen wirklich gering war. Das einzige was vlt schwierig einzuschätzen wär und damit den Rang episch verdient hat wäre z.b. das T6 oder SW-Items wobei ich auch T5 und S4 durchaus noch als Episch akzeptieren könnte.
Natürlich meinen jetzt einige, blabla...der sagt das eh nur weil er es hat. Aber denkt selber drüber nach, bevor ihr das so hinstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Früher war es zwar auch für die meisten nicht sonderlich schwer an einige Epics zu kommen ala MC oder ZG usw. Allerdings doch nicht in dieser Häufigkeit, wie die sogenannten Epics einem heutzutage nach geworfen werden. Siehe die ganzen Arenasets, für die der Aufwand ja wirklich minimal ist. Das einzige wäre denke ich das S4 set, bei dem man ja wirklich mehr als 10 Games die Woche machen muss, um dann ranzukommen (Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich immer). 
Oder die Epics in den heroics, für die man ja echt Nichts leisten muss, früher waren diese Item halt einfach Blau. (Jaja es gab keine Heroics, ich weiß. Ich meine nur die Items, die man für den selben Aufwand bekommen hat).

Naja meine Meinung zu dem Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Shon


----------



## Olynth (29. September 2008)

mmm79 schrieb:


> absolut,
> 
> beim pvp mist is sogar der s3 healer kopf fürn priester schlechter als der rare kopf für ruf bei der expedition des cenarius


 

Du gehst im mom nur von deiner Klasse aus.... Pala Holy S3/4 Handschuhe sind um witen besser als T6, naund muss ich deswegen jetzt sagen:
beim pve mist sind sogar die t6 handschuhe fürn Pala schlechter als das PvP zeug?

Im moment ist alles richtig gemacht von Blizz!
Jeder soll so spielen wie er will, manche holen sich lieber pvp sachen als start Equip und manche nicht, ich z.b. würde mit jedem twink wieder die non heros durchlaufen... einfach weil es mir mehr Spaß macht.

mfg


----------



## Rasgaar (29. September 2008)

airace schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt so sachen höre wie nur full epic leute kommen mit kara denke ich so mhh als ich das erste mal kara mit meiner gilde war hatte ich sogar noch zwei grüne sachen... egal ich finde das wort epix sowieso blöd da es so wie früher kein statussmbol mer ist und man viel zu schnell an sie heran kommt
> 
> mfg airace
> 
> ...




Ja heutzutage wollen ja alle nur noch im max Speedrun von 2 Stunden durch Kara rennen und suchen lieber einen Abend lang 10 Leute zusammen die sie dann einzeln genau im Arsenal studieren! Und wenn nicht alles episch equipt ist dann wird halt weitergesucht!


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> ich seh das so...
> 
> - man wirft in die Menge eine Menge netter Gegestände die lila sind
> - man ist von vornherein gewollt das man irgendwas lila an sich tragen kann - aber ist dann mit solch einer Fülle an Gegenstände eine Zeit lang "gesättigt" - und findet dann keinen Reiz mehr an dem Spiel, weil so gut wie jeder trägt ja nun das selbe. Ich sage nur "Schuluniform"... - ich persönlich möchte zwar nicht prollen aber trotzdem mich von den andren unterscheiden...
> ...



Ich sehe das so, die Mehrheit der Spieler, möchte Spass am Spielen haben obwohl sie den ganzen Tag arbeiten muss. Sie kommen heim und wollen nicht von Anfang an im Spiel ausgegrenzt werden, weil ihr Equip nicht mit den ProGamern mithalten kann. Das fängt zum Beispiel bei Kara an: "Suchen Leute für Kara mind. t5 equip, equip check in Shat" oder hört bei der Arena auf, wo das Gegnerische Team, im Durschnitt, 5'000 HP mehr hat als dein eignes.


Wie ich das schon mal erwähnt habe. Man kann ein Anreiz durch Items geben, die keinen einfluss auf die Kampffähigkeit des Charakters haben. Wie zum Beispiel schöneres Design.


----------



## Transylvanier (29. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Wem sagst du das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




muss ich dich enttäuschen aber ich gehe noch regelmässig Kara um mir meine T4 sachen dort zu holen. :-)


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. September 2008)

Die Stiefel der Blasphemie sind genau gleich lila wie die T6 Stiefel fürn Mage und doch ist da ein Riesenunterschied.

Man müsste also noch ne neue Farbe einführen, vllt Dunkellila oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## For-Free (29. September 2008)

Defenitiv ist es Derzeitig viel zu einfach ein "gute Epic Items" zu kommen. An sich ist es mir wurscht ob die Lila sind oder nicht, wenn Blizzard lust hat können sie die Items auch Braun, Schwarz, Gold, Rot, was auch immer machen. Aber es ist viel zu einfach an T6-Niveau Items zu kommen. Ist schon etwas hart, wenn die T6 Brustplatte bei Illidan droppt und die Hero-Marken-Tankplatte genauso wenn nicht gar besser ist. Und das ganze für ~150 Heromarken. Der Aufwand im Vergleich von 100 Heromarken und bis zu einem Illidankill ist utopisch...

Von daher, hoffe ich kommt Blizzard von diesem pfad schnell wieder weg...


----------



## Rasgaar (29. September 2008)

Shon schrieb:


> @ Rasgaar...: Ob das jetzt die Meinung der Leute oder des TE, der die Frage gestellt hat wiederspiegelt, wage ich einfach mal zu bezweifeln.
> 
> Für mich persönlich geht es bei dem Begriff EPICs um Beute von wahrlich EPISCHER Macht und Stärke. Und demnach schließe ich mich der Fraktion: "Man kommt zu leicht an Epics ran" einfach mal an, mit dem Hintergrund, dass ich selbst auch Unmengen an Epics "rumfliegen" habe.
> Meiner Meinung nach müssten knapp 70% davon einfach Blau sein, weil der Aufwand sie zu bekommen wirklich gering war. Das einzige was vlt schwierig einzuschätzen wär und damit den Rang episch verdient hat wäre z.b. das T6 oder SW-Items wobei ich auch T5 und S4 durchaus noch als Episch akzeptieren könnte.
> ...



Ja ich hab das auch nicht auf de TE ausgewälzt.
Aber es gibt doch viele Leute die so denken (jedenfalls auf meinem Server)

Es ist halt nun mal einfach so das man nicht als Person wahrgenommen wird im Spiel und nur an seinen Erfolgen gemessen wird.


----------



## BleaKill (29. September 2008)

Zephryt schrieb:


> Hier geht es nicht um PvP vs. PvE sondern um Epics im allgemeinen, also auch ob es im PvE zu einfach ist.



Ja, aber es kommt vllt auch daher, dass es einfach schon kurz vorm neuen addon ist und es natürlich mit der Zeit immer leichter wird etwas episches zu bekommen.

Wenn man lange spielt/trainiert wird es doch auch immer einfacher einen Korb zu werfen / Tor zu schiessen.


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

Also im Prinzip, wenn ich mir das recht überlege, kommt man zu schwer an Epix ran. Und zwar aus dem Grund, weil WoW von Itemgier beherscht wird. Niemand freut sich darüber, wenn ein anderer was hat, was er nicht hat. Also, schauen wir dafür, dass alle das gleiche bekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xylirius (29. September 2008)

Warum startet man eine so sinnlose Umfrage?

Damit die ganzen PvE-Honks mal wieder bissl weinen können?


----------



## Biromir (29. September 2008)

Für mich als "casualgamer" ist die Möglichkeit, mit relativ wenig Spielzeit an Items zu kommen, die meinen Char doch pushen schon ok. Vor BC war es für mich kaum machbar, an vernünftige Items zu kommen. Denn leider hatte ich nicht die oft die Möglichkeit 4 - 5 Std an einem Stück zzu zocken. Jetzt wo die Raid-Instanzen Teilweise in 1 - 2 Std zu schaffen sind , wie Gruul / Maggi, ist eben auch mir möglich an Epics zu kommen. Allerdings stehe ich dem Kauf durch Marken skeptisch gegenüber, denn das ist selbst mir zu einfach. Aber natürlich nutze ich diese Gelegenheit trotzdem.
lieben Gruss
Biro


----------



## Wohaaaa (29. September 2008)

Attractolide schrieb:


> PvP items von den meisten durch Fleiss erspielt werden und nur wenige leechen. Ein - zwei items am Tag sind machbar. Dafür, dass sie teilweise T4 Niveau haben ist es insgesamt leicht.


 du machst also ca 15.000 - 30.000 Ehre am tag??


----------



## Impostor (29. September 2008)

hm
also wenn man das Neidgejammer so ließt von wegen zu einfach und so
wollte man einfach die Farben Streichen! Alles nur noch weiß
aber Kiddys, nur mal als Tipp!
*Wie wär´s mal mit Spaß haben?*
der sich jetzt darüber ausjammert dass die für andere zu leicht zu bekommen sind, jammert doch auch dass es mit den Addons ein Itemwipe kommt


----------



## BleaKill (29. September 2008)

Xylirius schrieb:


> Warum startet man eine so sinnlose Umfrage?
> 
> Damit die ganzen PvE-Honks mal wieder bissl weinen können?



Hmmm ich weiss ja net, aber am meisten whinen ja leute mit s2 die net mit raiden dürfen, und die sind iwie net PvE'ler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (29. September 2008)

"PvP-Epics" sind für micht keine Epics. Viel zu einfach zu erhalten. Sonst finde ich es eigendlich ok. Wer raidet, oder Heros macht darf auch gerne Epics haben. Was ich im Gegensatz dann doch wieder hasse ist, wie Blizzard mit Legendarys rumwirft. Jeder 2te Schurke der BT raidet läuft (nach meinen Gefühl) mit Wargleves rum. Und das ist für mich dann kein Legendary mehr. Es sollte wieder so wie Thunderfury oder Athies sein, also PreBC. Ich hoffe Blizzard hat daraus gelernt.


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

Wohaaaa schrieb:


> du machst also ca 15.000 - 30.000 Ehre am tag??



Das ist gut möglich. Ich habe mein PvP set mit meiner Stammgruppe erspielt, pro 15 min, 550 ehre. Die Wartezeit fürs bg ist da schon eingerechnet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aja, sowas setzt dann aber auch schon wieder Organisation vorraus. Man brauch mehr als 30 Leute, die nicht alle 2 min abzischen, sonst, steht man die meiste Zeit herum und füllt den Raid wieder auf.


----------



## Deathstyle (29. September 2008)

Ich fands in vanilla besser, epics waren was wert und dort ist man lange mit seinem blauem Set rumgelaufen - das fand ich irgendwie besser, in BC ist doch einfach das meiste was hätte blau sein müssen lila gefärbt worden.
Es ist also vieeeel zu einfach, full epic zu sein ist jetzt nichtmehr fordernd oder schwierig sondern wird einem eigentlich eher geschenkt.


----------



## Kujon (29. September 2008)

wie blizzard immer schon gesagt hat: die farbe gibt nicht auskunft über die qualität, sondern nur über die häufigkeit der items...

wär schön, wenn blizzard diesen grundsatz wieder einhalten würde.

also pvp-items müssen blau sein, die sind einfacher zu ergattern, als ein ein dungeon-setteil bei bc...und die sind blau.

was soll man da noch glauben? ;-)

aber prinzipiell ists mir egal, welche farbe das item hat - hauptsache ich konnte es mir auf eine ehrliche art und weise ergattern^^


----------



## Shon (29. September 2008)

@Xylirius

Wieso postet man in einen Thread, wenn man die Fragestellung nicht mal richtig versteht, bzw liest. Steht da irgendetwas von PvP? oder irgendwas von PVE?

@Wohaaaa

15.000 an einem Tag sind locker machbar, 30.000 vlt für die meisten höchstens am WE und bei ziehmlich großer Langeweile.


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

Kujon schrieb:


> also pvp-items müssen blau sein, die sind einfacher zu ergattern, als ein ein dungeon-setteil bei bc...und die sind blau.



Definier mal einfach. Aus welchem Blickwinkel beurteilst du das Wort einfach? Von einer eingespielten Raidgruppe? Oder von dem Laien, der seine Random Bgs spielt, von denen 80% verloren werden?


----------



## Healguard (29. September 2008)

Also ich find epics weder zu schwer noch zu einfach zu bekommen.


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

Warum schaft man das Item-system von Blizzard nicht gleich ganz ab und führt items mit random stats zum craften ein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matix3 (29. September 2008)

ich schau auf das item lvl dann seh ich was crap epic is und was gut is und richtig gute epics sind schwer zu bekommen


----------



## Impostor (29. September 2008)

Kujon schrieb:


> wie blizzard immer schon gesagt hat: die farbe gibt nicht auskunft über die qualität, sondern nur über die häufigkeit der items...
> 
> wär schön, wenn blizzard diesen grundsatz wieder einhalten würde.
> 
> ...



ja ne
und deswegen steht auch auf
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/items/basics.html
genau das Gegenteil?

Denken->informieren ob der Mist stimmt-> dann schreiben


----------



## Nehar (29. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Wem sagst du das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das war aber auch hart nervig. Man musste so abnormal viel Zeit investieren um scheiß Feuer Resi zu farmen und und und :E


Jetzt kann man halt auch ein wenig was erreichen ohne da so hardcore vor zu hocken


----------



## Alutia1992 (29. September 2008)

ja man kommt schwer an epics! schwer an gute epics! kara is für mich ja so gesehen kein epic da gibs ja nur den letzten rotz^^ aber swp is schon net so leicht wa


----------



## Starfros (29. September 2008)

wieder mal lol zeit ^^

Wer von Euch hat BC gespielt wo es frisch raus kam?

Wie leicht oder wie schwer war es an normale gute Epics ranzukommen, hatte man nicht auch 3-4 Raidtage gehabt um Kara gut durchzuspielen? 

Keiner von Euch hatte ohne Kara Equip HC ini gespielt , selbst damit WAR es noch recht kniffelig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wenn die frage auf den jetzigen zeitpunkt gestellt ist muss ich sagen das es zu einfach ist , aus dem einfachen Grund das besser Equipte Leute mitgehen bzw man sich in einer InI  unter umständen reinkaufen kann .
Oder man geht Random in mittlere 25er Ini´s  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menticore1987 (29. September 2008)

Humfred schrieb:


> Ganz Klares, JA!
> Ich verweise auf verschiedene Gilden die dich für Gold / Euro in den BT / nach Sunwell mitnehmen wo du dann mitraiden darfst! Wenn dann das passende Token oder sonst was droppt bekommst du es.
> 
> Und Ingame Gold gibts ganz leicht für echtes Geld..




lol bt vielleicht, aber Sunwell kannste knicken. Da kannst du keine Supergimps mitnehmen, die können dir alles verkacken, genauso in BT bei den letzten bossen. Und ich glaube keine Gilde tut sich son Supergimp an und wipet für iwie 10k gold in ner High End Ini rum....Bei uns z.B. droppt andauernd der Scheiss Illidan Bogen, wurd schon viel gescherzt ob wir den nicht an einen Hunter verkaufen sollen, schlussendlich machen wir das aber nicht weil wir keine Bocks auf Wipes haben wegen so nem Superguffel^^


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

Starfros schrieb:


> Oder man geht Random in mittlere 25er Ini´s
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso mittlere? Ich war schon mit meinem t4 Prot pala beim Hyjal raid dabei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ok, bin vielleicht bisschen viel verreckt, aber danach wird schlussendlich auch nicht mehr gefragt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

Menticore1987 schrieb:


> lol bt vielleicht, aber Sunwell kannste knicken. Da kannst du keine Supergimps mitnehmen, die können dir alles verkacken, genauso in BT bei den letzten bossen. Und ich glaube keine Gilde tut sich son Supergimp an und wipet für iwie 10k gold in ner High End Ini rum....Bei uns z.B. droppt andauernd der Scheiss Illidan Bogen, wurd schon viel gescherzt ob wir den nicht an einen Hunter verkaufen sollen, schlussendlich machen wir das aber nicht weil wir keine Bocks auf Wipes haben wegen so nem Superguffel^^



Du irrst dich, auf Frostwolf werden Sunwell items vertickert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach noch der Link dazu. http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...37639&sid=3?


----------



## Mindista (29. September 2008)

[X]Ich finde es ist weder zu schwer noch zu einfach.  

selbst wenn man durch pvp einfach an epics rankommt, was bringt mir das im pve? nimmt mich doch eh keiner mit.

wenn ich vernünftig pve spielen will, muss ich die instanzen x mal abklappern bis was droppt und auch keiner mehr need hat. ob es länger dauert wie vor BC?  keine ahnung, is mir auch völlig wumpe, ich bin kein ewig-gestriger, der ständig der vergangenheit nachheult.

allerdings kommt man heute teilweise zu schnell an sehr hochwertiges equip durch die hero-marken.


----------



## Boddakiller (29. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Epics != Epics
> 
> PvP Epics sind in meinen augen und auch in vielen anderen nicht wirkliche epics sondern einfach nur lila items damit
> die ganzen pvp g1/\/\|°$ nicht weinen
> ...



meine meinung ;=


----------



## DoubleJ (29. September 2008)

Also ich finde es nicht zu schwierig, aber auch nicht zu einfach.

Klaro kommt man im mom an T4/S2 usw. recht einfach. Aber wer die guten Sachen haben will S4/T6 muss doch schon einiges investieren um an diese Sachen zu kommen.

Man muss es so sehen: Epic ist nicht gleich Epic


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Epics != Epics
> 
> PvP Epics sind in meinen augen und auch in vielen anderen nicht wirkliche epics sondern einfach nur lila items damit
> die ganzen pvp g1/\/\|°$ nicht weinen
> ...




/sign /ja /jubel


----------



## Soramac (29. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Wem sagst du das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign..

Habe damals noch Schurke gespielt und habe mir die beiden Schwerter aus UBRS geholt und D0 und dann nach einem Patch, konnte man das D0 dann umwandeln in D0,5 und dann gabs 4 Epics und das waren einer meiner ersten Epische Sachen und danach kam Zul'Gurub und Molten Core.


----------



## smmf (29. September 2008)

Hab mich damals riesig gefreut als ich in meinem 2. MC run gleich 3 teile vom Felheart-set bekommen habe. Mittlerweile kann man ja davon ausgehen das jeder 70er 1 Woche nachdem er 70 gelevelt hat mindestens 1 Epic hat. 
Ich finde PVP Items sollten vielleicht nicht gerade blau werden aber es sollte mal wieder schwerer werden sie zu bekommen oder man schwächt die Sets die man eine Saison vorher mit Arena holen konnte ab das sie nurnoch mittelmäßig gut sind für PVP (die könnten dann Rar sein). Auserdem brauchen BG's wieder Ranglisten.


----------



## thE aWakEn (29. September 2008)

PvP - Epics zu einfach und zu mächtig. Tier XY sollte über jedem Season XY stehen - Meine Meinung! (Mehr Arbeit, Aufwand, etc etc. Gibt genug Argumente..)
So wie es PRE-BC war, war es meiner Meinung nach besser. Da war ein voll episch ausgerüsteter Charakter noch "wow ist der määchtig".
Heutzutage rennt jeder frische 70er nach 1 Woche voll episch umher. 

Die Farbe lila und die Stats wurden entwertet. Schau sich mal jemand Zul'Gurub an. Sicher nicht das einfachste wo gibt. _psst.. absichtlicher Fehler.. psst.._
Heutzutage werden die Chars noch vor dem Addon durch Heroicmarken und Season schlagmichtot angeglichen. 


Aber es wird sich wohl durch ne kleine Diskussion hier nichts ändern - also im Grunde genommen (Dschonn) Wéihn.


----------



## BigBamDaddy (29. September 2008)

Blizzard hat sich doch selber ein Bein gestellt, bzw. die Community. WoW fixiert sich im PvE auf das Equip. Wer kein gutes Equip hat wird nicht mitgenommen. Das schmeckt aber den ganzen Leuten nicht, die eben nicht täglich 5-6 Stunden investieren wollen/können. Also schraubt Blizzard die Anforderungen für Epic-Equip runter.

Das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist einfach dass Equip viel zu wichtig ist. Ein Spieler kann noch so gut sein (wobei die Anforderungen an den Spieler in der Regel nicht so hoch sind) ohne vernünftiges Equipment geht einfach nichts. 
Hier täte Blizzard gut daran in WotLK was dran zu ändern und die Kämpfe anspruchsvoller zu gestalten, ohne dass man abhängig von der Ausrüstung ist.

Tolles Equipment kann gern seltener bzw. schwieriger zu bekommen sein, aber bitte nicht einfach nur zeitaufwändig ohne großen Anspruch.


----------



## Arkoras (29. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Man müsste also noch ne neue Farbe einführen, vllt Dunkellila oder sowas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich wär für rosa oder grau!


----------



## Plakner (29. September 2008)

Epics werden einem wo man geht und steht in den Arsch geschoben


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. September 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> Epics werden einem wo man geht und steht in den Arsch geschoben



das erklärt warum mein Char in letzer Zeit immer so stacksig läuft und warum ständig irgendwelche merkwürdigen Gestalten an seinem Hintern rumfingern.
Hab mich schon gewundert!


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (29. September 2008)

Also ich bin ganz klar dafür das es zuviele epics hat und man sie viel zu einfach kommt hier meine gründe:

pvp gehen die meisten rein am tag 2-3items wenn man n 24/7 player ist (aber man beherscht seine klasse nicht darauf komm ich nacher zurück)
z.b gestern grp gehabt za wollten time run rnd machn, erste grp trash erster wipe obwohl alle full epics sind hmm warum is das so.... hunter (mit s2) wussten nich was irreführung und totstellen is... hexer wusste nich was antanken is(aber aucha ndere klassen) 
das ist doch echt peinlich s2 is sowas von lächerlich...
zocke nu seit 3jahren wow darunter n krieger früher hab ich mich gefreut z.b blutfürsten verteidiger zu bekommen oder reue der witwe und und und... heutzutage echt zu einfach(gestern schamy ausgemisstet: 3x verschiedene schuhe aus kara / pvp 4xarmschienen "" 2xwaffen "" 2xhalsteile "" 1x Handschuhe ""
6xgurt ""....) das auch kacke in kara is es auch zu einfach nu sollte man sich mal fragen warum tut blizzard inis nerfen ... hmm einfache antwort weil jeder nur epics will und ihnen stats scheißegal sind hauptsache epic... aber epic nicht = skill... also darum hat blizzard inis generft oder fast alle elite mobs nich elite gemacht ... damit die leute es einfacher habn was aber nu kacke is weil pve dann auch zu einfach wird (ab mh wirds wieder richtig gut[bt 9/9 down/sunwell clear)
mein anliegen wäre es / meine idee das man einfach pvp equip ausn pve kontent auschließt heißt sobald inze betreten wird kann man pvp equip nich mehr anziehen dies wäre zur folge habn mehr grps würden inis wollen und mehr leute lernen dann das spielen


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> das erklärt warum mein Char in letzer Zeit immer so stacksig läuft und warum ständig irgendwelche merkwürdigen Gestalten an seinem Hintern rumfingern.
> Hab mich schon gewundert!



Ist mir auch aufgefallen, an meiner Hexen kleben meistens so kommische Typen, mit 2 Illidan Schwertchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> mein anliegen wäre es / meine idee das man einfach pvp equip ausn pve kontent auschließt heißt sobald inze betreten wird kann man pvp equip nich mehr anziehen dies wäre zur folge habn mehr grps würden inis wollen und mehr leute lernen dann das spielen



Heist aber auch, das PvE aus dem PvP ausgeschlossen wird.


----------



## Grisu76 (29. September 2008)

Die Fragestellung ist falsch / ungenau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ganze kommt immer auf den "Standpunkt" an.

Für diejenigen die keine "Highend-Raidgilde" haben oder schlichtweg einfach nicht die Zeit die entsprechenden Ansprüche dieser "Gilden" zu erfüllen ist T4 & S2 sicher nicht "leicht erfarmt" 

Für die T6-Raider hier ist das natürlich nix, aber die sollten den Ball vll mal flach halten und nen Schritt zurück machen, denn:

Wer zieht denn auf den meisten Servern für genügend Gold Timed-ZA, oder bietet für Gold MH und BT Raid´s an ?? 

Beschwert ihr euch mal ned das Epic´s zu leicht zugänglich sind !!! 

Wenn ich mir heut nen "frischen" 70´er auf nen beliebeigen Server stell und ne Anfrage im Hc stell wer gegen Lohn MH, FDS, SSC zieht findet sich auf jedem Realm jemand. 

Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte vll nicht mit Steinen werfen.


----------



## Zorahnus (29. September 2008)

Kann den vielen Vorrednern nur zustimmen.
Das Spiel wurde immer mehr an die Gelegenheitsspieler angepasst, was dazu führte, dass man an einige sogenannte "EPICS" viel zu einfach rankommt. 
Ich denke, das wird mit WotLK net anders, sondern eher nochmals einen Tick einfacher.

Naja was will man machen, man kann entweder auf die Community eingehn oder seine Linie durchziehn und verliert ein paar Gelegenheitsspieler, weil man den HighEnd Content nur denen zugänglich macht, die viel Zeit investieren.

Macht lieber noch nen Vote, wo man abstimmt ob WoW wieder schwerer gemacht werden soll und alle Instanzen sollten Zugangsquest bekommen und und und..
So, aber ist schade, dass Blizz das Spiel so kaputt macht, als es interessant gehalten zu haben.


Greetz


----------



## Laeknishendr (29. September 2008)

Es ist eigentlich nicht meine Art, ein Posting in dieser Form zu beantworten, aber: Taschentuch?
Sollen Blizzard doch alles grau machen, dann heult niemand mehr.
Das Grün, Lila usw ist auch nur ein Indikator für die Qualität des Gegenstandes zum Zeitpunkt der Einführung (wobei selten auch schon mal nachkorrigiert wurde  - z.b. 60er PvP Set)


----------



## Madrake (29. September 2008)

Grisu76 schrieb:


> Die Fragestellung ist falsch / ungenau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




stell dir mal die ganze Sache vor, so anno 2005/2006 - hat man damals so "einfach" Epics bekommen als "Casual"-Gamer? Ne, da war man wirklich noch happy über sein ein - drei Epic Einzelstücke als T1 Raidenden, bzw ZG und AQ20...

Heute? Epic hat den Bezug zu Epic total verloren... - Epic hat an Wert verloren = Inflation in WoW durch zuviel Epic... - genauso mit dem WoW Gold - zuviele Dailys = zuviel Gold im Umlauf = Inflation (ok da Mecker ich nicht rum - nur als Beispiel gesehen wie ich das meine mit Inflation von Epics = Inflation)...

Es wird erst wieder reizend zu raiden ab T5+ weil man bekommt dies und das gleichwertig und besser von T4 schon hinterhergeworfen...

mfg Madrake


----------



## Sensitive (29. September 2008)

> Ich finde es ist weder zu schwer noch zu einfach.
> 
> Da es sehr schlechte Epics gibt, an die man leicht kommen kann und sehr gute, an die man sehr schwer kommt.
> Von mir aus könnte man die ganzen Farben abschaffen



/sign


----------



## Andros-LL (29. September 2008)

Ich finde ebenfalls das man zu leicht an die Epischen Items kommt...

Normal sollte es sich ca. so unterteilen das die grünen Items für alle "Leveler" sind.
Wer sich dann mit dem erreichen der maximalen Ebene mit Instanzen auseinander setzt trägt Blau und zeigt das er
schon etwas erfahrener ist. Epische Items waren für die Leute die darüberhinaus die harten Raidinstanzen bzw. früher mit 60 die hohen PvP-Ränge hatten und dafür schwer arbeiten mussten. Da erkannte man immer gleich in etwa wie der Fortschritt des gegenübers war.

Heute trägt jeder X-Beliebige Spieler ne Hand voll Epics und auch diverse Twinks... an die begehrten Lila-Items kam man früher nur mit viel Arbeit ran, heutzutage reicht es sich 3-4Std im BG aufzuhalten ohne jegliche Bewegung (außer immermal zu springen) und man hat nach einer Woche 8-10 Epics.

Deutlich zu einfach!


----------



## SixNight (29. September 2008)

jopp s2 gibst aber tausend threads zu


----------



## Hephaistus (29. September 2008)

Warum immer dieser Virtuelle pe*isneid??

Ist doch jacke wie hose, ob es einfach ist an die ersten epics zu kommen... die sind sowieso müll also was solls? 
Das PvP zeugs? Warum nicht? Sind eh für fast alle Klassen ausschließlich fürs pvp gut, und warum sollen pvp spieler sich keine epics verdienen können?? Und man bedenke dass für die ehre, wenn man nicht gerade bei der Horde ist, ne menge zeit drauf geht...

Epic ist nicht = Epic... die ersten epischen gegenstände die man bekommt sind deutlich schlechter als die sachen im HC bereich, und die sind weniger einfach zu bekommen. Ich versteh nicht warum ein paar jammerlappen immer wieder rumheulen müssen weil ein verpixelter virtueller Character ohne viel aufwand gegenstände tragen darf dessen name in lila geschrieben ist... Lächerlich ist das

Also weniger rumheulen, ab dem 13. November sind eure erfarmten T-sets eh nichts mehr wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siilverberg (29. September 2008)

Zephryt schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich wollte mal eine Umfrage starten und wissen wie Ihr das seht. Kommt man zu einfach an Epics?
> 
> Ich persönlich finde das es zu einfach ist.




na wenn das deine einzigen sorgen sind


----------



## Metadron72 (29. September 2008)

Attractolide schrieb:


> Markenitems...wer bolle hero kann, kriegt T5 Niveau...auch nicht grade schwer.



jo sicher -.-

die 400+ marken hast ja dann ratz fatz, wenn du 3 marken pro tag bolle farmst -.-


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. September 2008)

Zorahnus schrieb:


> Kann den vielen Vorrednern nur zustimmen.
> Das Spiel wurde immer mehr an die Gelegenheitsspieler angepasst, was dazu führte, dass* man* an einige sogenannte "EPICS" viel* zu einfach* rankommt.




hier haben wir zwei meiner Lieblingswörtert in dieser Diskussion

1) Man - Wer ist das bitte ?  ich kann damit nciht gemeint sein!
2) Zu leicht - wenn man das Wort "zu" so benutzt ist immer eine Verhältnismäßigkeit gemeint. Etwas ist zu groß....(um irgendwo durch zu passen, um passende Kleider zu finden..) wenn "man" Epics also "zu leicht" bekommt fehlt einfach der Bezug..."zu leicht"  im Verhältnis zu was ????


----------



## Alien123 (29. September 2008)

Flapso schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollte man einfach nicht mehr fragen:"Hat man Epics?", sondern "welche Epics hat man?"
> Denn Epics aus dem Pvp zu haben ist noch lange nicht das selbe wie Epics aus den T6-Instanzen zu haben, es geht einfach mehr ums Prestige



Du weisst schon das die immer besser werdende Beute ein Mittel zum Zweck ist? Prestige ist es nicht (oder du hast den Sinn des Spiels nicht verstanden)


----------



## Anubis89 (29. September 2008)

Einen Vorteil hat das leichte erlangen von Epics man brauch nicht ewig und 3Tage bis man sein Twinks einigermaßen gut ausgestattet hat.


----------



## Laxera (29. September 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Heromarken inc...
> 
> Viel zu einfach! vor BC war es wie es sein sollte... epics nur in raids  und für echte pvpler!




man wieder so ein: FRÜHER WAR ALLES BESSER MENSCH....man wie kann man nur so verbohrt und für nix neues offen sein? ich meine das ist ja als wie wenn man sagen würde: vor 60 jahren konnte sich nicht jeder der normal verdient ein auto leisten, heute kommen alle an ein auto, deshalb ist es zu einfach ein auto zu haben -.-

und nein, man kommt nicht zu einfach an epics! denn epics und epics ist ein unterschied: da die einen aus dem PVP sicher viele leute haben können und die aus den hero inis auch (und evtl. noch aus kara) aber dann gibt es wieder die anderen epics: SSC, BT, SUNWELL, HYAL, FDS etc. epics und jeder der einen chara in wow betrachtet und sich etwas auskennt weiß, was was ist.

wer damit nicht zufrieden ist kann ja bei blizz einen CLASSIC-Server beantragen (aber einen der dann auch nur alle patches bis BC kriegt, nix mehr und nix weniger) und sich an seinen - scheiß (ja das meine ich so, sorry aber ein anderes wort passt nicht) - epics von ony etc. erfreuen.

also bitte sagt nicht das den "casuals" (ich meine wehr sich sein PVP-Set holt ist iwi für mich schon kein casual mehr, genau wie jemand der voll T4 hat) alles in Arsch geblasen wird weil das nicht stimmt, auch für die "einfachen" epics muss man sich anstrengen, also lasst den leuten (nein ich bin kein casual, aber im moment auch kein wirklicher raider) ihren spass, ich mache das ja auch.

aufregen tue ich mich nur, wenn jemand weil er der beste freund, der freund oder die freunding von XYZ ist durch sunwell oder BT geschleift wird um geile sachen ab zu stauben oder aber wenn items die eig. für eine best klasse am besten sind (aber nicht auf diese beschränkt sind) an jemand anderes vergeben werden (ich sage nur: ein SCHURKE kriegt Thoridal (Legendärer Bogen aus Sunwell für die die den nicht kennen) - auch wenn ne begründung dabei stand die ja sowas von ein scheiß ist -.-) der die nicht mal wirklich braucht -.-

mfg LAX
ps: bin dafür das das mit epics so bleibt, aber das man noch eine art zwischenklasse zu den legendären sachen einführt (so eine art epic 2.0 und 1.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie man es ja jetzt eigentlich eh kriegt mit den 10/25er raidinis eh kriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (29. September 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Heromarken inc...
> 
> Viel zu einfach! vor BC war es wie es sein sollte... epics nur in raids  und für echte pvpler!




man wieder so ein: FRÜHER WAR ALLES BESSER MENSCH....man wie kann man nur so verbohrt und für nix neues offen sein? ich meine das ist ja als wie wenn man sagen würde: vor 60 jahren konnte sich nicht jeder der normal verdient ein auto leisten, heute kommen alle an ein auto, deshalb ist es zu einfach ein auto zu haben -.-

und nein, man kommt nicht zu einfach an epics! denn epics und epics ist ein unterschied: da die einen aus dem PVP sicher viele leute haben können und die aus den hero inis auch (und evtl. noch aus kara) aber dann gibt es wieder die anderen epics: SSC, BT, SUNWELL, HYAL, FDS etc. epics und jeder der einen chara in wow betrachtet und sich etwas auskennt weiß, was was ist.

wer damit nicht zufrieden ist kann ja bei blizz einen CLASSIC-Server beantragen (aber einen der dann auch nur alle patches bis BC kriegt, nix mehr und nix weniger) und sich an seinen - scheiß (ja das meine ich so, sorry aber ein anderes wort passt nicht) - epics von ony etc. erfreuen.

also bitte sagt nicht das den "casuals" (ich meine wehr sich sein PVP-Set holt ist iwi für mich schon kein casual mehr, genau wie jemand der voll T4 hat) alles in Arsch geblasen wird weil das nicht stimmt, auch für die "einfachen" epics muss man sich anstrengen, also lasst den leuten (nein ich bin kein casual, aber im moment auch kein wirklicher raider) ihren spass, ich mache das ja auch.

aufregen tue ich mich nur, wenn jemand weil er der beste freund, der freund oder die freunding von XYZ ist durch sunwell oder BT geschleift wird um geile sachen ab zu stauben oder aber wenn items die eig. für eine best klasse am besten sind (aber nicht auf diese beschränkt sind) an jemand anderes vergeben werden (ich sage nur: ein SCHURKE kriegt Thoridal (Legendärer Bogen aus Sunwell für die die den nicht kennen) - auch wenn ne begründung dabei stand die ja sowas von ein scheiß ist -.-) der die nicht mal wirklich braucht -.-

mfg LAX
ps: bin dafür das das mit epics so bleibt, aber das man noch eine art zwischenklasse zu den legendären sachen einführt (so eine art epic 2.0 und 1.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie man es ja jetzt eigentlich eh kriegt mit den 10/25er raidinis eh kriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malehkith (29. September 2008)

man kommt total einfach an epics, ob nun durch pvp oder durch heros oder hero marken. bc ist fast zu ende und blizzard will dass auch die casuals epics leicht haben können.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. September 2008)

Alien123 schrieb:


> Du weisst schon das die immer besser werdende Beute ein Mittel zum Zweck ist? Prestige ist es nicht (oder du hast den Sinn des Spiels nicht verstanden)



lol auf welchem fernen Mond lebst du denn?

theoretisch hast du ja recht, tatsächlich isses aber 80% Prestige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (29. September 2008)

ach komm seid ihr alle süchtig ? 


also mir is das scheiß egal so lange ch spaß am spiel habe oder nicht ? 

also egal vergessen ^^ 



naja 

MFG 

Raheema


----------



## Andros-LL (29. September 2008)

Es sollte mehr blaue Sachen geben... Früher in AQ und ZG hast du auch größtenteils blaue Items bekommen und das waren Raidinstanzen! Heute reicht es mal locker durch Kara zu gehen und man ist bei einem guten dropp vollepisch... dann ist die farbe Lila nicht mehr das was man Epic nennen kann sondern eben nur Rare da man es ja überall bekommt.


----------



## Alien123 (29. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> 2) Zu leicht - wenn man das Wort "zu" so benutzt ist immer eine Verhältnismäßigkeit gemeint. Etwas ist zu groß....(um irgendwo durch zu passen, um passende Kleider zu finden..) wenn "man" Epics also "zu leicht" bekommt fehlt einfach der Bezug..."zu leicht"  im Verhältnis zu was ????



Ich denke er meint es im Verhältnis zum früheren WoW (hat er auch angedeutet)


----------



## Master of madness (29. September 2008)

Also ich sag auch mal ja viel zu einfach.


----------



## joerg080883 (29. September 2008)

@TE kommt man einfach an epics... 

so ein scheiße mal wieder.. 

epic heißt noch lang net gut... wieviele epics kennst de die besser sind als das stundenglas oder das trinket von der q von der höllenfeuerhalbinsel...

und mal ehrlich... pvpsachen sind zwar epic aber die meisten sind fürs pve net so gut zu gebrauchen wie die epic pve sachen. 
und wenn dich des so stört und du dich nur über epics identifizieren kannst dann tust mir absolut leid. 
heißt das für dich das wenn man in wow keine epics hat man ein RL - Looser is oder was? ... willst de mit den epics nur posen und zeigen wie gut du doch bist?....


----------



## Andros-LL (29. September 2008)

@ Laxera

Ja es gibt natürlich die einen Epics... Kara, Herozeug ... und die anderen Epics... SW BT MH Items...

Aber warum ist die Seltenheit dann bei nem Heroepic genauso hoch wie beim SW-Epic? 

Episch steht ja für die Seltenheit der Gegenstände... Grüne sind selten, Blaue rare und Lilane episch sowie Orangene legendär...

Wenn ich nun ein Item aus Kara nehm und eins aus SW sind beide Lila und vom Seltenheitsgrad nicht anders wobei man an SW 1000mal schwerer rankommt.

Generell geht es darum, Episch galt früher als das wofür es auch steht, äußerst selten. Aber durch die ganzen Epics in jeder noch so kleinen Ini bei jedem noch so kleinen Rufhändler... überall diese "äußerst seltenen Items"

Dann sollten diese größtenteils Blau sein und erst in SSC und Auge geben die letzten Bosse einige epische Teile... brauchen ja nichtmal die Parameter ändern es geht hier, so kleinlich wie wir sind, nur um die Farbe bzw. Seltenheit die heute nichtmehr das ist was sie sein sollte.


----------



## Hulio (29. September 2008)

viele meinen man kommt zu einfach an epics manche finden das gut wie es ist etc.
meine meinung beruht darauf das ich persönlich epics unterscheide, für mich gibt es graue- ,grüne-, blaue-, und epicepics.
jemand der boe oder hero innie drop epics trägt, den könnte man in die graue schublade schieben karaepics in die grüne und so weiter...
ist ja auch mit den itemlvl festgelegt, was wirklichgut ist und was nicht. da es sich so eingebürgert hat das epics zu tragen mehr oder weniger standard ist, gibt es halt gute und schlechte epics ist doch klar. epic ist nicht gleich epic in meinen augen. auf das item an sich kommt es an.
mir ist die farbe schnuppe in dem fall, entweder das item ist sau gut oder nicht.

MfG

Hulio


----------



## Casionara (29. September 2008)

jop epics gibt es inzwischen viel zu einfach der ganze neue marken kram ist irgendwie total sinnlos für den normalen casualdumbratz.
Sx kann sich eh jeder hanswurst holen und rennt dann auch full epic rum ohne wiklich was für geleistet zu haben, entweder ne woche av oder ne woche arena leechen kommt aufs selbe raus skill braucht man dafür nicht wirklich.
Craftable sachen sind inzwischen auch viel zu einfach zu erhalten durch nether und urnether und nethervortex gegen marken.
Ich währe eher dafür alle pvp sachen blau zu machen und die richtigen Epics nur den Raidern zugänglich zu machen.
Aber hey das geht ja nicht, ich will nur ne stunde pro woche spielen aber mein chara muss natürlich auch endgameequipment haben weil geht ja nicht an das wer anders mehr hat wie ich!
wenn dann gleiches recht für alle bei account erstellung lvl1 full epic und mit jeder stufe werden die items automatisch auf nen höheres lvl geupgradet, natürlich auch Epic!
sollte irgendjemand ein besseres epic als ich haben wird sofort ein ticket geschrieben das dies nicht angeht und sofort geändert werden muss denn man zahlt ja auch seine 13 euro und will genau das selbe.


----------



## Visalia (29. September 2008)

hallo,

ich finde es ist immer eine frage der zeit die jemand aufwenden kann/will um an solche items zu kommen.

also stimme ich für ein weder zu schwer noch zu leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynez (29. September 2008)

Zephryt schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich wollte mal eine Umfrage starten und wissen wie Ihr das seht. Kommt man zu einfach an Epics?
> 
> Ich persönlich finde das es zu einfach ist.


ne


----------



## Axolotl (29. September 2008)

Grisu76 schrieb:


> Die Fragestellung ist falsch / ungenau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Vollkommen richtig!!!!!


----------



## BlizzLord (29. September 2008)

> und pve epics dafür muss man noch was leisten, ausser kara epics.



i lol'd

Einfach alle heroinzen/raids abfarmen und dann imba epics kaufen ja stimmt hast recht sehr schwer *hust*


----------



## Axolotl (29. September 2008)

Ich finde dieses "Epics sind zu einfach zu erreichen" - Geheule wirklich lustig. Denkt doch mal nach. Warum koennte es denn sein, dass Blizzard die Anforderungen mehr und mehr nach unten schraubt??? 
RICHTIG: Die Kasse muss klingeln, und die wird einfach viel besser gefuellt, je mehr Leute spielen!!! Und da die Spieler, von der Anlage (Zeit, Skill) wie auch so Vieles eine Normalverteilung unterliegen, wird das Spiel auf die Breite Masse ausgelegt, die Highend-Spieler machen ohnehin weiter. Und dazu gehoert es aus Blizzards Sicht, dass die Epics relativ einfach zu ergattern sind. Daher mein Vorschlag: Eine weitere Reihe, diesmal aber wirklich sehr seltener Gegenstaende.


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

Zorahnus schrieb:


> Naja was will man machen, man kann entweder auf die Community eingehn oder seine Linie durchziehn und verliert ein paar Gelegenheitsspieler, weil man den HighEnd Content nur denen zugänglich macht, die viel Zeit investieren.



Schon mal das Buch: "Game Architecture and Design" gelesen? Da hat es eine hübsche Grafik drin. Die sieht etwa so aus. Du hast ein Dreieck, in der Spitze hast du die Hardcore Spieler und die Basis des Dreiecks bildet der Massen Markt. Also, übertragen auf WoW. Verlierst du das Fundament (Gelegenheitsspieler) bricht WoW zusammen.


----------



## Casionara (29. September 2008)

Axolotl schrieb:


> Daher mein Vorschlag: Eine weitere Reihe, diesmal aber wirklich sehr seltener Gegenstaende.



geht nich weil dann wollen es alle casuals auch haben


----------



## BlizzLord (29. September 2008)

Außerdem würde Blizzard jetzt was ändern würden wieder die anderen 60% rumheulen und wie wären wieder am Anfang sowas nennt man Teufelskreis...

Also spielt es oder lasst es ;/


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

Axolotl schrieb:


> : Eine weitere Reihe, diesmal aber wirklich sehr seltener Gegenstaende.



Die Gegenstände können von mir aus Optisch schöner sein. Oder die 24/7 farmer dürfen sonstige bonuse bekommen. Aber, der Vorteil, sollte nicht die fähigkeiten des Charaktes beeinflussen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. September 2008)

Casionara schrieb:


> geht nich weil dann wollen es alle casuals auch haben



aber 100 pro!!!
und bitte unbedingt dauernd und rektal!!!!!

Das steht schon mal fest


----------



## The Holy Paladin (29. September 2008)

> man kriegt epics viel zu leicht die die vor bc gespielt haben wissen wie schwer es früher war
> 
> find ich leider schade gibt leider echt zu viele leute die nur die farbe anschauen
> 
> lila ist nicht immer imba



/sign

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Madrake (29. September 2008)

naja wenn Epic wirklich mal wieder epic sein sollte...

grau = oft
weiß = häufig
grün = selten
blau = rar
lila = episch
orange = legendär

dann sieht man das im eigentlichem Sinne lila auf dem Stand von eigentlich häufig/ oft angesiedelt ist - also diese lila Items sind nichts weiteres als wie bei Level 15er ihr Equipment das so gut wie nicht alles grün aber kaum noch grau ist...

Was ich damit sagen will - lila Equipment kann man nicht mehr episch sagen, wenn alle aber auch wirklich ALLE mit lila herumlaufen.

Man kann das zwar weiterhin so handhaben aber dann bitte mit Itemlevel zusätzlich miteinbinden - siehe dazu Arsenal.


----------



## Focht (29. September 2008)

@ madrake   da stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu...


----------



## DaniL (29. September 2008)

Seh ich auch so ,

ich schau NUR noch auf das Itemlvl , weil die Farbe gar nix mehr aussagt!


----------



## ThoWeib (29. September 2008)

Zephryt schrieb:


> ich wollte mal eine Umfrage starten und wissen wie Ihr das seht. Kommt man zu einfach an Epics?


[X] Die Farbe der Itembeschriftung ist mir vollkommen egal.

Viel interessanter ist bei einem Item, wo's denn bitte herkommt. Markentrödel ist wenig beeindruckend, wer andererseits Sonnenbrunnen-Geraffel hat, darf von mir aus auf Dicke Hose machen (nicht, das ich auch nur versuchsweise wüßte, was es auf dem Plateau gibt). Oder bei Random-Episch, da kann man von mir aus auch angeben, wenn man es denn selber gefunden hat (Kaufen ist lahm wie nur was).

Aber nur, weil der Name lila ist, ist es zunächst nichts besonderes.


----------



## razleSs (29. September 2008)

was ist das den für eine dreiste frage?!?!?!?

nicht jeder kann den ganzen tag vorm pc hocken und sein kellerkind leben weiterführen wie ein großteil hier aus dem forum, darf nur einer n epic tragen der n scheiss kellerkind ist und 30+ stunden die woche spielt ? manche haben real life ausbildung freundin und machen auch noch sport.

also an alle die z.b 4 t6 teile haben die sie sich in 4 wochen erspielt haben da habe ich lieber an jedem wochenende n nettes mädel inne disco am start und spiele aus fun pvp und hau mir da mein s2 usw. :>


----------



## Loz (29. September 2008)

Naja wenn man es genau nimmt ist es mitlerweile sehr einfach geworden epics zu bekommen. T5 oder S2 sagen gar nichts aus zu der Spielfähigkeit einiger oder die mühe die dahintersteckt. Schneesturm will es aber allen gerecht machen und somit wird alles mehr für Causual Spieler die halt wenige zeit haben.
Wenn das nicht so sein sollte müsste man bei Schneesturm anders vorgehen damit dies nicht geht.
Für PVP hieße das dann 
1. BG´s machen wo sich leute mit grün blauen Sachen die Rübe einhauen und später mit S1-S2 nur da halt Leute gegenüberstehen etc...
2. Mann sich nur erst die raren PVP Sachen holen kann und danach erst ..S1 ...S2...S3...S4
3. Das gleiche spiel wie bei 1 und 2 mit Arena
4 S4 heißt dann all diese Phasen durchgemacht

Für PVE
1Mann erst alle q machen müsste um in Kara überhaupt reinzukommen.
2. Nach mehrmaligen clearen von kara die mit q verbunden sind erst die Berechtigung erhält weiter im Kontent zu kommen und sich erst dann einige Spezielle Marken Sachen kaufen kann. 
3. Jeder weitere Fortschritt im Content wird mit den oberen 2 Sachen wieder verknüpft.
( Dazu die Hero inis erst ab Respecktvoll wieder machen zu können. )
4 Sunwell hieße dann jede Hero ini / Raid durchgemacht zu haben.

Somit kann man dann sehen bei jedem einzelnen was da an Zeit hintersteckt die verschiedenen Epics gibt es somit halt nicht so schnell und es ist nicht mehr so einfach. Aber dafür müsste Schneesturm das ganze System umbauen was es halt nicht machen wird. 
Schneesturm könnte genug sperren einbauen das Nachzügler ob nun mit twink oder Main so ausgebremst werden das sie halt in 6 Monaten z.B erst  Sunwell oder aber S4 sehen könnten der Fortschritt allgemein wird langsam sein da mann nun keine Stufe mal übersspringen kann.. Solange sowas nicht gemacht ist / wird muss man damit Leben oder aber ein anderes Spiel spielen.


----------



## ReWahn (29. September 2008)

Wer stellt 90% der Spieler? -Casuals.
Wer kommt nicht damit klar, dass Leute, die mehr fürt das Spiel tun, bessere Items kriegen? -Casuals.
Wer kriegt deshalb von Blizzard epics am aufenden Band hinterhergeworfen? -Casuals.
-->Wer sorgt für die Iteminflation in WoW? -Casuals.


----------



## ReWahn (29. September 2008)

razleSs schrieb:


> was ist das den für eine dreiste frage?!?!?!?
> 
> nicht jeder kann den ganzen tag vorm pc hocken und sein kellerkind leben weiterführen wie ein großteil hier aus dem forum, darf nur einer n epic tragen der n scheiss kellerkind ist und 30+ stunden die woche spielt ? manche haben real life ausbildung freundin und machen auch noch sport.
> 
> also an alle die z.b 4 t6 teile haben die sie sich in 4 wochen erspielt haben da habe ich lieber an jedem wochenende n nettes mädel inne disco am start und spiele aus fun pvp und hau mir da mein s2 usw. :>



Und warum willst du dann Epics in den arsch geschoben bekommen, wenn dir dein rl eh viel mehr spass macht als WoW? wozu willst du bei uns ganz oben dabei sein wenn dich dein RL schon voll auslastet?


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Wer stellt 90% der Spieler? -Casuals.
> Wer kommt nicht damit klar, dass Leute, die mehr fürt das Spiel tun, bessere Items kriegen? -Casuals.
> Wer kriegt deshalb von Blizzard epics am aufenden Band hinterhergeworfen? -Casuals.
> -->Wer sorgt für die Iteminflation in WoW? -Casuals.



Wer bezahlt den Hardcore Spielern die Server, weil ihre Zeit zum Spielen verschwenden, anstatt zu Arbeiten? - Causuals


----------



## Röschti (29. September 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Stimmt, die einen haben 500 mal denselben Boss mit immer denselben Moves umgehauen, die andern waren zu schlau für sowas. T6 wäre mir sowas von peinlich...



Ich glaube du sagst das nur weil du kein T6 hast ...


----------



## Durin-Baelgun (29. September 2008)

natürlich zu einfach! jeder kann afk auf die BG's gehen und bekommt dadurch epics. 

die 37 die "zu schwer" gestimmt haben, haben keine ahnung vom game.


----------



## ReWahn (29. September 2008)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Wer bezahlt den Hardcore Spielern die Server, weil ihre Zeit zum Spielen verschwenden, anstatt zu Arbeiten? - Causuals


es gab -oh wunder- auch eine zeit in wow, in der es so gut wie keine casuals gab... ganz am anfang, vor bc... wer hat da wohl die server bezahlt?
...
wer bezahlt wohl bei den ganzen kleineren MMOs die server, wo keine 8 millionen casualls da sind um das zu übernehmen?
...


----------



## Emokeksii (29. September 2008)

Ich find den item hipe sowieso schwachsin.... Das Equipt ist nur mittel zum zweck ob das jetzt grün oder lila ist kann mir doch egal sein solang ich spaß am spiel hab und das machen kann was ich möchte....


----------



## Suepermann (29. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Welcher Spieler, geht noch um sich Equip für Kara zu besorgen ? - Niemand



Welcher Random Raid nimmt denn heute Leute mit die nicht mindestens auf T4 Niveau equipt sind ?


----------



## Böhmer (29. September 2008)

Naja im Gegensatz zu "damals" ist es echt megaeinfach und jeder läuft mit epics rum,wenn ich noch an MC,BWL,AQ,Naxx Zeit denke,also da war es schon was sehr besonderes für mich wenn ich ne neues T-Setteil bekam oder nen anderes Epic.mittlerweile ist es so : Man bekommt nen Epic,sagt sich : "ja nett und noch eins mehr" und freut sich zwar,aber irgendwie garnet mehr so wie früher

Irgendwie vermisse ich die WoW Zeit vor BC sowieso,finde es schade das die ganzen tollen instanzen tot sind (LBRS,UBRS,Strat usw usw).Ich fand BC und die Scherbenwelt zu abgefahren,bin jetzt sehr auf Nordend gespannt.Denke da fühle ich mich dann wieder etwas heimischer.


----------



## Fröggi1 (29. September 2008)

Im PvP find ichs auch zu einfach. Im PvE dagegen find ichs als dd relativ einfach aber als Tank (weis nicht wies mit dudu und pala ist) find ichs nicht so einfach vorallem wen man nicht seit BC Releas spielt.


----------



## ReWahn (29. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ich find den item hipe sowieso schwachsin.... Das Equipt ist nur mittel zum zweck ob das jetzt grün oder lila ist kann mir doch egal sein solang ich spaß am spiel hab und das machen kann was ich möchte....



Es gab mal eine zeit, in der epics wirklich etwas ausgesagt haben. 
als noch nicht jeder gimp mit lila kram rumgelaufen ist.
man wusste sofort, wer erfahrung mit dem spiel hat und wer nicht.


----------



## Böhmer (29. September 2008)

Boah oder wo ich Rhok delar bekommen habe das war einmalig mit der Questreihe und der Freude danach^^


----------



## Leesan (29. September 2008)

Ich finde auch man kommt zu leicht an Epics aber es hat auch vorteile das man nen twink schneller mit Epics Equipen kann.
Ist sone Sache je nachdem wie man es sieht.
Aber eigentlich zu leicht!


----------



## astrozombie (29. September 2008)

Ich bin auch nur n "Casual" Gamer und ich lauf momentan nur mit Grüner Ausrüstung rum und alle 3-4 Level leiste ich mir mal n Blaues Schwert oder so. Raids geh ich garnicht und Inis auch nicht so Wirklich. Ich will doch einfach nur n bischen Spielen und meinen Spaß haben. Mir reicht echt das Grüne und Blaue Zeug voll zum Level aus und in BG reichts bisher auch (zumindest wenn man Level 49 is und die meisten anderen 44 oder so, ihr wisst bestimmt was ich meine)
Also wer jetzt unbedingt Lila Ausrüstung braucht soll sie sich erarbeiten und gut, ich brauch das nicht.

Also ihr habt vielleicht die Epischsten Gegenstände, aber ich hab den größten Pullermann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (29. September 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Es gab mal eine zeit, in der epics wirklich etwas ausgesagt haben.
> als noch nicht jeder gimp mit lila kram rumgelaufen ist.
> man wusste sofort, wer erfahrung mit dem spiel hat und wer nicht.



Ich weiß es drotzdem halt ich von diesen "ich hab epic ich hab den längeren" schwachsin nicht das ist wieder so typisches zeug zum rumposen es ist für mich immer noch nen spiel und wenn ich teilweise mir jetzt noch anhören muss das ich kein plan vom spiel hab nur weil ich eben nicht mit S4 rum lauf sondern PvP mit dem standart ehre equipt mach krieg ichs kotzen ;D

Ich bin früher als hexer gnom auch nur mit D1 und ein par teilen vom T1 rumgerannt und es hat mir gereicht um im PvP so wie Pve spaß haben zu können dann karm schon die zeit mit bc Arena und Speziele Equipts für jede Situation also PvP und Pve. Klar ist es schade das man jetzt alles leichter krieg allerdings find ich allgemein das Equipt im spiel viel zu viel im moment aus macht und es,besonders im pvp, Erst mal nur aufs equipt ankommt :/  vor bc konnte ich noch open pvp mit dem D1 set machen so was ist jetzt nicht mehr wirklich möglich weil jeder mit mindestens S2 dich legt wenn du kein PvP gear hast.


----------



## Deadwayn (29. September 2008)

Ich hätte absolut nix dagegen, wenn man PvE und PvP komplett trennt.
beim Betreten eines BGs darf keine PvE-Ausrüstung getragen werden und wenn man in ne Inni rennt dann gehen die PvP-Items nicht. 
Dafür gibt´s für beides ab lvl 70 bzw. 80 nen grüne Standardausrüstung  für den jeweiligen Bereich. Fertig.
Vielleicht freut man sich dann auch wieder über nen blaues Item aus ner Instanz   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoFlame (29. September 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> PVP Items sind in meinen Augen nicht episch, weil wirklich jeder "leechen" könnte, um sie zu bekommen.
> BTT: Ja, man bekommt sie wirklich zu einfach!
> 
> Riggedi



t6 bekommt man ebenso einfach nachgeworfen zumindest bei uns in der gilde


----------



## ReWahn (29. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ich weiß es drotzdem halt ich von diesen "ich hab epic ich hab den längeren" schwachsin nicht das ist wieder so typisches zeug zum rumposen es ist für mich immer noch nen spiel und wenn ich teilweise mir jetzt noch anhören muss das ich kein plan vom spiel hab nur weil ich eben nicht mit S4 rum lauf sondern PvP mit dem standart ehre equipt mach krieg ichs kotzen ;D
> 
> Ich bin früher als hexer gnom auch nur mit D1 und ein par teilen vom T1 rumgerannt und es hat mir gereicht um im PvP so wie Pve spaß haben zu können dann karm schon die zeit mit bc Arena und Speziele Equipts für jede Situation also PvP und Pve. Klar ist es schade das man jetzt alles leichter krieg allerdings find ich allgemein das Equipt im spiel viel zu viel im moment aus macht und es,besonders im pvp, Erst mal nur aufs equipt ankommt :/  vor bc konnte ich noch open pvp mit dem D1 set machen so was ist jetzt nicht mehr wirklich möglich weil jeder mit mindestens S2 dich legt wenn du kein PvP gear hast.



vor bc war das blaue zeug auch noch nicht so grottig wie jetzt...
d1 zeigt auch schon einiges an spieerfahrung...
aber wer benutzt heutzutage d3 wo es für weniger aufwand wesentlich besseres pvp-zeug gibt?
keiner :/


----------



## ReWahn (29. September 2008)

Deadwayn schrieb:


> Ich hätte absolut nix dagegen, wenn man PvE und PvP komplett trennt.
> beim Betreten eines BGs darf keine PvE-Ausrüstung getragen werden und wenn man in ne Inni rennt dann gehen die PvP-Items nicht.
> Dafür gibt´s für beides ab lvl 70 bzw. 80 nen grüne Standardausrüstung  für den jeweiligen Bereich. Fertig.
> Vielleicht freut man sich dann auch wieder über nen blaues Item aus ner Instanz
> ...



Wäre ne Möglichkeit...
Aber was gäbe das für ein Geschrei "Mimimi ich hab viel zu wenig zeit mimimi das können doch nur suchtis mimimi ich armer casual mimimi 13 euro mimimi"...


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (29. September 2008)

Naja Epic ist nicht gleich Epic...
Ich finde, dass man die Epic-PvP Sets zu leicht bekommt. Ok in Kara kann man auch ziemlich schnell Full Epic werden, was aber nicht sonderlich viel heißt.
Es ist halt so, dass es viel mehr Epic Items wie früher gibt, aber dafür ist die Spannweite von Kara-Sunwell auch viel höher.


----------



## Thrainan (29. September 2008)

Ah, die übliche Neid debatte. Ich hab epics und will nicht das die anderen auch welche haben. Nur weil ei item lila ist heist das noch lange nicht das er auch gut ist, daher sollte man überlegen ob es so schlimm ist, das mehr Epische Items im Spiel sind. Und ja die Makensachen sind teilweise sehr stark, aber zu einem nicht grde kleinen Teil auch Müll. Wer ohe sinn und verstand alles anzieht was episch ist hat das Spiel einfach nicht verstanden. Und wenn man nur wirklich sinnvoll kombiniert und dazu sockelt ect. hat man gutes Equip. Und das ist nach wie vor nicht so einfach zu bekommen.


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Wäre ne Möglichkeit...
> Aber was gäbe das für ein Geschrei "Mimimi ich hab viel zu wenig zeit mimimi das können doch nur suchtis mimimi ich armer casual mimimi 13 euro mimimi"...



Blizzard verdient mehr an den Causuals, darum dürfen haben sie auch mehr einfluss. Pech für dauerzocker.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ginky_8 (29. September 2008)

man kommt viel zu leicht an Epix das soll entlich schwerer werden^^


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

ginky_8 schrieb:


> man kommt viel zu leicht an Epix das soll entlich schwerer werden^^



Bin absolut deiner meinung 500 Dollar pro epix.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kannst über ein Bestellformular auf der Blizzard Seite einkaufen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madrake (29. September 2008)

ich ziehe mal einen Vergleich zwischen PreBC und BC Instanzen...


Strath/ Scholo/ LBRS/ DM (alle drei)/ evtl noch BRT = Labby/ DK/ FdS (alle drei)/ HdZ 2/ ZH/ TdM - jetzt mal ohne die heros zu nennen - weil frühers gabs das noch nicht und wäre somit ohne Konkurrenz

Raids:

UBRS (droppte zu 95% blau bei Bossen 5% Epic) = Karazhan (droppt 100% lila bei Bossen)
ZG (überwiegend blau) = Karazhan/ Gruul/ Maggi (nur Epix)
AQ 20 (überwiegend blau) = Karazhan/ Gruul/ Maggi (nur Epix)


ab hier gab es generell bei allen Bossen Epic

MC = SSC/ FdS

BWL/ Ony = Hyjal/ BT

Naxx =  Sunwell



Das was wir einst mal immer wieder Random gegangen sind, UBRS als Raid, kann man nun als Karazhan Random vergleichen... - jedoch in Bezug auf, das UBRS blau gedroppt hat (ich bemerkt da hat sich nichts geändert an den blau Drops), und Karazhan komplett lila...


----------



## sp4rkl3z (29. September 2008)

PvP epics sollten am besten Schweinchen-Rosarot oder Schwarz sein... dann hätten nicht alle so Freude dran...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann sieht man gleich auf den ersten Blick das es PvP epics sind.
An solche kommt man einfach... AV spielen und man hat die Ehre, was nicht heissen soll, das ich vollends dagegen währe.

Andere Epics (siehe T5,T6) kann mir keiner sagen das die zu einfach zu holen sind... sicher gibts die Möglichkeit sich von Kumpels ziehen zu lassen, aber im Normalfall kommt man nicht einfach mal so mit "rumstehen" an diese Items...

Von daher, es ist einfach, aber um gescheite Epics zu bekommen muss man sich schon ein wenig Zeit nehmen und etwas dafür machen.


----------



## NoFlame (29. September 2008)

dieses mimimi gelaber is doch schrott pvp ist doch in raids etc eh nicht so beliebt und wenn ihr jemanden mit pvp gear nicht haben wollt dann nehmt ihn einfach nicht mit.
btw s4 schultern zu bekommen ist viel schwerer als irgendwelche raids zu clearn!


----------



## Krushtar (29. September 2008)

die Idee mit den Marken fand ich jetz nicht sooo schlecht... für Gelegenheitsspieler ists so einfacher an gute Sachen zu kommen... Was mich an der ganzen Geschichte stört ist, dass die Markensachen einfach viel zu OP sind!


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> ich ziehe mal einen Vergleich zwischen PreBC und BC Instanzen...
> 
> 
> Strath/ Scholo/ LBRS/ DM (alle drei)/ evtl noch BRT = Labby/ DK/ FdS (alle drei)/ HdZ 2/ ZH/ TdM - jetzt mal ohne die heros zu nennen - weil frühers gabs das noch nicht und wäre somit ohne Konkurrenz
> ...



Hab eine Frage an dich. Ist es für dich als Firma Interessant, Spielinhalte zu implementieren, die von 5% der Spieler gesehen werden? Ich persönlich würde die Kosten nicht investieren. Naxx haben bei weitem nicht alle gesehen. Auch Sunwell werden viele nicht sehen.


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

Ich frag es immer wieder, warum gönnt ihr andern SPieler keine gute Ausrüstung? Habt ihr es wirklich nötig, euch durch WoW Items überlegen zu füllen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Items sind nicht mehr als "0010101010100010101011000" und haben absolut keinen Wert.


----------



## the Huntress (29. September 2008)

Die Schrift ist zwar lila, aber nicht jedes "Epic" ist gleich gut.


----------



## Bihd (29. September 2008)

jo mitlerweile kann man sich ja durch kara ziehen lassen und so aber denkt mal daran als man die ersten 70er hatte da war alles voll anders kara gehn nur bis theater und dann id ablaufen lassen sowar das bei mir zumindest früher


----------



## Nekses (29. September 2008)

Also im PvP ist es definitiv zu einfach (Nur S1/S2), aber im PvE finde ich es OK. Es ist nicht zu schwer für die Casuals und nicht zu leicht für die, die viel spielen und für die Pros gibts ja noch Sunwell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (29. September 2008)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Ich frag es immer wieder, warum gönnt ihr andern SPieler keine gute Ausrüstung? Habt ihr es wirklich nötig, euch durch WoW Items überlegen zu füllen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es ist aber teilweise so....besonders im PvP.... Wer S4 hat kann im moment einfach alles platt machen was nicht mindestens S3 hat. 

Hast du dir schon mal auf nem PvP server die ganker angeguckt? ich Twink mir grad ein par chars hoch und 1ner von ihnen ist auf einen PvP server und ich werd meist von leuten mit S3/S4 gekillt...die wissen einfach wenn da nen 70ger kommt brauchen sie ihn nicht zu fürchten wenn er nicht mindestens 1nen kolegen hat bzw nicht auch S4 ist.

Besonders in richtung 64 wirds schlimm wenn die S4 schurken mit ihren 280% netherdrachen angeflogen kommen einen kurz ganken und weiter fliegen. 

Aber das ist eben die extreme Itemüberpowerung und die masse die es halt jetzt einfach haben kann.... vorteil hatte es früher schon wo kaum jemand gutes equipt hatte...jeder hatte fast die gleichen chancen...auser halt die mit ihrem dicken equipt aber davon gabs früher einfach wenige weswegen wow früher auch "fairer" war.


----------



## Sp@rtan (29. September 2008)

na klar die epics aus den schlachfeldern sind fast umsonst (s2) aber das heisst nicht gleich das pvp items einfach einem hinter her geschmiessen werden!

ICh meine fuer arena brauch man mind. s3 und bissel s2 vllt ausser man ist einer von diesen overpowerten spieler die das mit s2 machen koennen aber das sind sehr oft ausnahmen und ich meine 1700 ist schon nicht so einfach und 1800+ schon garnicht.


Und ich meine mit blauem equip kann man auch kara gehen und das raiden jetzt so uebertrieben schwer ist,kann man auch nicht sagen,ich meine  mittlerweile findet man ueberall guides fuer jeden boss! Na klar dann muss man die Taktik erstmal drauf haben,aber so schwer wie hier beschrieben ist es auch wieder nicht.

Und zum thema: ja es ist einfach epics zu bekommen aber diese epics bringen oft nicht so viel sie sind dann nur ein uebergang zu den wirklich guten sachen z.b.: mit s2 kaempft man sich dann langsam auf s3/4 vor.


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Es ist aber teilweise so....besonders im PvP.... Wer S4 hat kann im moment einfach alles platt machen was nicht mindestens S3 hat.
> 
> Hast du dir schon mal auf nem PvP server die ganker angeguckt? ich Twink mir grad ein par chars hoch und 1ner von ihnen ist auf einen PvP server und ich werd meist von leuten mit S3/S4 gekillt...die wissen einfach wenn da nen 70ger kommt brauchen sie ihn nicht zu fürchten wenn er nicht mindestens 1nen kolegen hat bzw nicht auch S4 ist.
> 
> ...



Ich weis schon, wie das ist. Ich twinke immer mit meinem Arena Partner. Wir haben dann unsere Chars, Hexe/dudu combo bei den twinks abgestellt. Da kamm so eine Lustige 5 er truppe daher. Und hat uns 2 mal gekillt. Wir haben anschliessend umgeloggt und die 5 nasen 30 min gecampt. Die hatten durch ihr equip absolut keine Chance. 

Trotzdem, finde ich Epix haben keinen Wert und sollten leicht zugänglich bleiben. Und zwar genau aus dem Grund der Spielfreude. Ich finde es nur lächerlich, wenn der Spielspass aufgrund von Itemdifferenz leiden muss. Was das 2 gegen 5 bestens demonstriert.


----------



## Madrake (29. September 2008)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Hab eine Frage an dich. Ist es für dich als Firma Interessant, Spielinhalte zu implementieren, die von 5% der Spieler gesehen werden? Ich persönlich würde die Kosten nicht investieren. Naxx haben bei weitem nicht alle gesehen. Auch Sunwell werden viele nicht sehen.




ich versteh die Frage nicht so recht auf was du hinauswillst...

ich Bezog mich hauptssächlich auf das:

PreBC UBRS/ ZG/ AQ20 = BC Kara/ Gruul und Maggi

die drei Inzen kann man vom Levelgrad vergleichen - was man aber von den Drops nicht sagen kann - da in den Anfangsraids von PreBC hauptsächlich nur blau droppte und trotzdem sehr gut war, und in Kara schon lila droppt.

Darüberhinaus hab ich dann noch die restlichen Raids im Vergleich gezogen. z.B. BWL/ Ony = SSC/ FdS usw.


Naxx hab ich sogar gesehen - zwar erst mit Level 70 - aber ich war drinnen, und nicht nur einmal. So wirds dann auch mit WotLK sein, das man die Highendraids von BC nachholt, à la Retroraids. Wenn ich mal ganz ehrlich bin kann jeder 70iger ins Sonnenbrunnenplateau reinlaufen, sobald er in einer Schlachtgruppe ist. Ob das sinnvoll ist oder nicht, mal dahingestellt.

WoW ist ein MMORPG. Über das RP kann man sich streiten - wegen der wischiwaschi Hintergrundstory und die Bücher über Warcraft... Aber es ist Sinn eines MMO's die Leute an der Stange zu halten, und sie weiter mit noch mehr Inhalt zu füttern, um noch mehr zu "Erleben" - darum entstehen die Highend 70+++ Inzen bzw. dann 80+++


Was ich aber im eigentlichen Sinne sagen wollte...

Warum ging es frühers das man bei den Anfangsraids hauptsächlich blau von den Bossen (Thekal - Kurinaxx - der Feuerele in UBRS) erlangte und heute auch schon bei dem niedrigstem Raid epic (gleich bei Attumen)...??? Und dann soll man sich auf T5 Inzen freuen? Weil lila = lila die Farbe ändert sich keineswegs, das Equip zwar schon (statsmäßig - aber bleibt trotzdem lila)... - da fehlt einem irgendwann die Lust und auch der Anreiz


mfg Madrake


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> ich versteh die Frage nicht so recht auf was du hinauswillst...
> 
> Naxx hab ich sogar gesehen - zwar erst mit Level 70 - aber ich war drinnen, und nicht nur einmal. So wirds dann auch mit WotLK sein, das man die Highendraids von BC nachholt, à la Retroraids.



Also, was ich damit gemeint habe. Dass wenn die Items zu schwer zugänglich sind, viele Leute den Inhalt des Addons nicht sehen werden. Du schreibst ja selber, du hast Naxx erst mit BC gesehen. Das ist ja wie wenn du dir ein Auto kaufst und dann kaufst du dir ein zweites Auto, damit du das erste fahren kannst.


----------



## Copeland (29. September 2008)

Messino schrieb:


> guckt euch den eventboss an, noch fragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie schlimm, wenn man ein Trinket geschenkt bekommt. Zumal es noch bessere gibt.


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

Im Prinzip ist es einfach, alle die das Gefühl haben, man kommt zu schnell an Epix, schmeissen mal ihre Epix in die Mülltonne. Dann nimmt der Epic bestand ab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bhaalo (29. September 2008)

irgendwelche pfosten meinen t4 sei leicht zugänglich...

schimpft mich boon, aber ich bin damals noch komplett blau rein (kara) und die restlichen 9 sahen auch net anderst aus und leicht zu bekommen waren die lila teile nicht. aber nach wochen waren alle gutgehnst ausgestattet und des war alles erarbeitet.

ja klar mittlerweile kann ich auch sagen t4 is ja billig -.-


und pvp und pve trenn ich sowieso. lila pvp teile gehen mir so am arsch vorbei, weil solch leute eh keine bosse treffen, mangels hit. 
(aber mal am rande, ich denke mal es war nich immer so einfach s1 bzw s2 zu bekommen und es wäre jetzt sinnlos dafür die selben beschaffungsvoraussetztungen wie bei s3 und s4 zu machen)


----------



## Lord Nordmann (29. September 2008)

Es gibt doch auch noch ein Equip-Welt jenseits der lila Items...
Die orange farbenen Teile.

Also holt ich halt die, wenn die noramlen lila Items so einfach zu besorgen sind.
Ich brauch für meine Magiermarkenschuhe 75 Marken, ich finde das ich dafür schon
recht viele Hero-Inis gehen muss. Zu normalen Raidzeiten kann ich meist nicht,
ich habe nämlich ne Familie, also ist ein Karaausflug schon mal was besonderes...

Gruß
Nord


----------



## Emokeksii (29. September 2008)

Seht es doch mal so ...diesmal gibt es weniger geflenne in form von " Doofes addon ich hab sooooooo hart für meine epix gearbeitet" =)


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Seht es doch mal so ...diesmal gibt es weniger geflenne in form von " Doofes addon ich hab sooooooo hart für meine epix gearbeitet" =)



Stimmt, jetzt sieht es so aus: "Doofes addon ich habe so hart für meine Taschen gearbeitet und kein Platz für die Epix" =)


----------



## Emokeksii (29. September 2008)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Stimmt, jetzt sieht es so aus: "Doofes addon ich habe so hart für meine Taschen gearbeitet und kein Platz für die Epix" =)



lol x) stimmt siehste? nie kann mans recht machen immer gibts irgend nen problem =P also mich nervt es am meisten das ich so viel kräuter und sockel auf der bank hab ich schmeiß sowieso so gut wie jedes equipt teil das ich nicht mehr brauchen kann sofort dem händler an den kopf.


----------



## razleSs (29. September 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Und warum willst du dann Epics in den arsch geschoben bekommen, wenn dir dein rl eh viel mehr spass macht als WoW? wozu willst du bei uns ganz oben dabei sein wenn dich dein RL schon voll auslastet?





hab nie gesagt ich will ganz oben sein und was in den arsch geschoben bekommen hab nur gesagt ich game aus fun pvp um mir da epische klamotten zu hohlen und weil man pvp spielen kann auch wenn man nicht soviel zeit hat


----------



## Deval (29. September 2008)

wenn man es mit den Zeiten vor BC vergleicht, dann ja auf jeden Fall ist es zu einfach, früher war man schon glücklich, wenn man ein blaues teil besitzen würde und jetzt ?


----------



## Siltan (29. September 2008)

ich find ganz ok so, weil viele gelegenheitsspieler, wie ich, sonst garnicht an gute items rankommen würden.

allerdings könnten die pvp items wirklich etwas schwerer zu bekommen sein, z.B. das man erst blaues eq bekommt (was etwa soviel kosten würde wie epic pvp jetzt) und epics dann teurer, also mit größerem zeitaufwand verbunden. allerdings müsste man pvp dann anders balancen, weil man (wie oft bewiesen) kaum ne chance mit "low" eq gegen "high" eq hat. (ich war zB auch opfer, bevor ich richtiges equip hatte >.<)


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (29. September 2008)

Durch das Wegfallen der Vorquests und PVP wurde es doch leider zusehens einfacher!


----------



## youngceaser (29. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Epics != Epics
> 
> PvP Epics sind in meinen augen und auch in vielen anderen nicht wirkliche epics sondern einfach nur lila items damit
> die ganzen pvp g1/\/\|°$ nicht weinen
> ...






HeadCrab schrieb:


> /sign


mehr brauch ich eigentlich nicht schreiben ^^


----------



## BaKiPa (29. September 2008)

Es ist viel zu einfach Epix zu bekommen, aber die Communtiy von WOW ist eh schlimm geworden, es geht nur noch um !/\/\B@ 1337 RoxXoR EpiXxx und Sk!ll0r....

Das Pre Bc war defenetiv besser, wenn man da ne leuchtende Rüssi trug ist man noch aufgefallen, jetzt hat jeder irgendne "Blink Blink -lila Rüssi"

So long...
MFG


----------



## Siltan (29. September 2008)

achja: wenn man die meisten items einfach ne farbe runterschrauben würd... wärt ihr dann zufrieden?


----------



## Versace83 (29. September 2008)

Aldaria schrieb:


> ...Aber alle die ihre schnell PvP epix zusammen Farmen, gehen auch kein T6 content raiden. *Wahrscheinlich werden die nicht mal auf einen Kara Raid mitgenommen*...



Ich habe S2 und T4 Equip und mache mit meinem Schurken mit S2 deutlich mehr Schaden (auch im PVE) als mit T4.
Also ist es nicht ganz unberechtigt dass man die S2 Leute auf Kara Raids mitnimmt.

Alles was höher als T4 ist gebe ich dir Recht, hat PVP Equip nix verloren.

Und zum Thema:

Ich finde auch dass Epics zu leicht zu erfarmen sind. Ehre Epics eh und auch T4 epfand ich nicht schwierig, Kara, Gruul und Maggi jeweils 2 Mal und ich hatte mein T4 zusammen und nebenbei auch genügend marken um mir auch das ein oder andere Marken PVE Item zu kaufen.

Alles was dann in Richtung S4 oder T6 geht ist dann schon mit etwas mehr Arbeit verbunden.


----------



## dragon1 (29. September 2008)

ich sag mal so:
es gibt gute epix und schlechte epix


alles kara+
gute epix

s2 und marken eq:
mittel dazu die guten epix zu kriegen
schlechte epix

man bewundert ja eher nen bt illidan klingen schurken als nen s2 mit seinen varnirs fausten


----------



## Madrake (29. September 2008)

Siltan schrieb:


> achja: wenn man die meisten items einfach ne farbe runterschrauben würd... wärt ihr dann zufrieden?



so kann man das nicht direkt aussagen...


Kara/ Gruul und Maggi = hauptssächlich blau


und allgemein epische Gegenstände unter einem Itemlevel von 126 wieder in blaue Gegenstände, der Rest von dem Epic ist gerechtfertigt. Genauso auch die Markenitems alles was unter dem Itemlevel von 126 ist blau.


Levelitem 125 = Prinzdrop aus Karazhan/ Maggi und Gruul

somit wäre dann T4 gleichgesetzt mit D1/D2 - und auch blaues Equip...

und erst mit A'lar/ Hydross droppt dann generell epic - wie z.B. Phönixring = Itemlevel 128 oder T5 = epic


für Casuals gibts ja weiterhin die Markenitems die 126+ Itemrating haben...
ich sag nur 
Sunwellmarkenbrust = 141 Itemlevel (BT/ Hyjal)
Ring = 141 Itemlevel (BT/ Hyjal)
Schuhe = 141 Itemlevel (BT/ Hyjal)


also dann brauchen diese auch nicht so Jammern...

mfg Madrake



edit:


ich selber würde dann auch nicht mehr fullepic sein und mich würde es dann trotzdem nicht stören... 7 Epische Teile dann nur noch mit Itemlevel von 128+ (ZA+)

und ja man kann sagen das Lila nicht lila ist - aber sehr viele "Honks" schreiben nur full epic run Kara usw... - toll? da rennt jeder S1 auch mit weil Epic ist epic - das ändert nichts an der Farbe...


----------



## м@πGф (29. September 2008)

Kommt drauf an was für Epics. S1 ist auch epic aber crap. T6 ist auch epic.


----------



## Jurok (29. September 2008)

Wird doch jetzt verbessert da man doch für die Sachen jetzt Ehre UND Arena Punkte brauch ... und Arena muss man sich ja anstrengen und kann nicht leechen, denn umso bessere Wertung umso mehr Punkte. 
PS: Würde Blizzard das PvP system etwas aufregender und ausgeglichener Gestalten dann würden auch weniger leechen ist zwar schwer was zu machen das dauerhaft Spaß macht aber Wintergrasp ist aufjedenfall in Blick in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

Versace83 schrieb:


> Ich habe S2 und T4 Equip und mache mit meinem Schurken mit S2 deutlich mehr Schaden (auch im PVE) als mit T4.
> Also ist es nicht ganz unberechtigt dass man die S2 Leute auf Kara Raids mitnimmt.



Vergleich mal S2 mit t5. S2 gibt es auch noch nicht lange für Ehre und t4 war da auch nix mehr Wert.


----------



## Mikrowelle (29. September 2008)

es ist zwar wirklich leicht an PVP-Epix zu kommen aber ganz ehrlich, Leute die rummrennen: "olol ich bin so imba ich hab mir S2 erleecht", die nehm ich nicht ernst . Also es geht mitlerweile leichter Epixs zu bekommen, da es genug gut equipte Leute gibt. Aber es ist immernoch ein bissel Skill gefordert.


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## High-Ender (29. September 2008)

naja is doch wurst ob etwas lila is, sondern welche epics.
an gute epics kommt man nur mit arbeit so wie es sein sollte, pvp-items sind keine wirklichen epics deswegen finde ich es nicht zu einfach.


----------



## Megamage (29. September 2008)

Was des das für eine Scheiss umfrage?
Und ja, PvP "Epics" schon aber PvE Black Temple Epics ist Richtig arbeit, nich nut für dich sondern auch für den Raid. Also 24 Andere Leute!


----------



## Racios (29. September 2008)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass PvP Epics zu einfach zu holen sind.
Ich finde, dass PvP-Epics NUR für Arena Punkte zu holen wären + Arena Wertung.
Stattdessen wäre jetzt S2 für Ehre blau.

PvE: Kara zu einfach, denk ich. Weil da braucht man nun wirklich kaum Skill mehr.
Gruul und Magtheridon hingegen braucht man noch ein bisschen Skill und dort sind die Epics finde ich verdient.

Die Marken Items sind meiner Meinung gut gemacht.


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

Racios schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass PvP Epics zu einfach zu holen sind.
> Ich finde, dass PvP-Epics NUR für Arena Punkte zu holen wären + Arena Wertung.
> Stattdessen wäre jetzt S2 für Ehre blau.
> 
> ...



Was für ein Skill braucht man zum Beispiel bei Grull? Das 5 Nasen Gleichzeitig den Würfel anklicken?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Träumerorci (29. September 2008)

Also ich find auch man kommt zu einfach an Epix, aber ich freu mich dennoch immer wie n Kleinkind wenn ich n neues Teil bekomm ^^


----------



## Versace83 (29. September 2008)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Vergleich mal S2 mit t5. S2 gibt es auch noch nicht lange für Ehre und t4 war da auch nix mehr Wert.



klar, aber du hast geschrieben dass die, die schnell PVP Epics zusammenarmen (aktuell S2) wahrscheinlich nicht mal Kara mitgenommen werden.
Und da Kara = T4, brauch ich ja S2 nicht mit T5 vergleichen, da ich in meinem Post auch geschrieben habe dass alles was über T4 ist, PVP Equip nix zu suchen hat.


----------



## grünhaupt (29. September 2008)

pvp und pve Rüstungsteile sollten von den Eigenschafter her viel mehr getrennt werden. So sollten mit pvp- Gear Ausgerüstete keine Chance haben, einen Boss zu tanken. (beim Krieger z. B.).

Es gäbe auch die Möglichkeit des Zeitfaktors, um an epische Teile zu kommen. Durch eine Questreihe, die sich über Monate hinwegziehen kann. Etwas ähnliches wie der epische Bogen für den Jäger von Classic.

btt. mir persönlich ist es wurscht, ob ein Teil lila oder grün ist. Die Stats müssen stimmen. Und nein, es ist nicht zu einfach an lila Items zu kommen. Aber das sieht jede Person aus verschiedenen Gründen anders.

So wie es momentan ist, passt es nicht schlecht. Die Pro-Gamer haben immer was zu tun und die Casuals kauen noch an Kara rum.

mfg Grüni

ps. war wohl ein wenig offtopic, aber naja, ich schweife manchmal ein wenig ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raema (29. September 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach ist es wirklich viel zu einfach. Vor BC wars noch so dass man wirklich hart für sein erstes Epic gearbeitet hat, sei es nun durch Rang 12 glaub ich erkämpfen oder durch ewige Instanzgänge um mal T0/0,5 komplett zu bekommen und dann endlich Raiden darf. Damals haben die Bosse auch noch nicht komplett episch gedroppt. Da hatte Magmadar z.b. noch irgendwelche blaue Ausrüstung dabei, und es gab glaube 3 Drops pro Boss auf 40 Spieler, nicht wie heute 3 oder 4 Drops auf 10/25 Leute.


----------



## Shany1991 (29. September 2008)

Es ist nich alles Epik, was lila is


----------



## Midnighttalker (29. September 2008)

ich find´s gut so wie es ist


----------



## Nikada (29. September 2008)

zur frage was schwerer zu erfarmen ist t6 oder s4 .... nun ja such dir einen geeigneten partner im 2 on 2 und fertig mit ein wenig glüch hast du das set innerhalb 2 er monate

und jetzt zum t6 .... du musst 25! leute finden die halbwegs spielen können und mit denen die innis rocken .... wenn in mh/bt einer einen fehler macht kann es sehr schnell vorbei sein mit dem equipment jagen ..... und du musst alles mit den 25 leuten teilen schön nicht?

aber ist ok ich sag ja schon nichts mehr ...


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

Nikada schrieb:


> zur frage was schwerer zu erfarmen ist t6 oder s4 .... nun ja such dir einen geeigneten partner im 2 on 2 und fertig mit ein wenig glüch hast du das set innerhalb 2 er monate
> 
> und jetzt zum t6 .... du musst 25! leute finden die halbwegs spielen können und mit denen die innis rocken .... wenn in mh/bt einer einen fehler macht kann es sehr schnell vorbei sein mit dem equipment jagen ..... und du musst alles mit den 25 leuten teilen schön nicht?
> 
> aber ist ok ich sag ja schon nichts mehr ...



Wenn du in der Arena einen fehler machst, verlierst du auch Punkte und kannst, wenn es dumm geht, 10 min für die nächste Anmeldung warten. Und ähm, wieviel token dropen die Bosse? Da brauchst auch nur 2 Monate, bis dein Raid ausgerüstet ist.


----------



## Nikada (29. September 2008)

jop hast recht


----------



## ReWahn (29. September 2008)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Blizzard verdient mehr an den Causuals, darum dürfen haben sie auch mehr einfluss. Pech für dauerzocker.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Richtig, so sieht das Blizzard: Masse statt Klasse... wozu ein gutes anspruchsvolles Game abliefern wenn man mit einem billigen Casualgame viel mehr Kohle machen kann?
...
Wozu eigentlich eine journalistisch anspruchsvolle Zeitung verfassen, wenn man mit der BILD-Zeitung viel mehr Kohle scheffeln kann?
...



Aldaria schrieb:


> Wenn du in der Arena einen fehler machst, verlierst du auch Punkte und kannst, wenn es dumm geht, 10 min für die nächste Anmeldung warten. Und ähm, wieviel token dropen die Bosse? Da brauchst auch nur 2 Monate, bis dein Raid ausgerüstet ist.


Nein! Ganze 10 Minuten auf nen Arenakampf warten? Unfassbar, so viel Zeit...
Wenn man nicht gerade in ner Gilde ist die einen da durch zieht dauert nen kompletter BT run gut 8 Stunden.
Wie lang braucht man für 10 Arenaspiele? 1 Stunde, vllt 1 1/2 wenns hochkommt...
Natürlich kriegt amn in der Arena bei Niederlagen Wertungsmalus, aber mal ehrelich, auch mit 1,3k hat man nach n paar wochen n neues s3/s4 teil. 
Kriegt man beim Raiden nach x wipes nen trostpreis in form von nem T6 trinket (der noch dazu zu 100% droppt und den man zu 100% zugewiesen bekommt)? Nein.
btw kann man 2er arena mal eben so über /2 organisieren, ne bt gruppe zu finden braucht da etwas mehr organisation.
ausserdem kannst du auch mit grünem equip dein s4 teil zusammenleechen... bei bt brauchst du n gewisses itemgrundniveau um durchzukommen.


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Richtig, so sieht das Blizzard: Masse statt Klasse... wozu ein gutes anspruchsvolles Game abliefern wenn man mit einem billigen Casualgame viel mehr Kohle machen kann?
> ...
> Wozu eigentlich eine journalistisch anspruchsvolle Zeitung verfassen, wenn man mit der BILD-Zeitung viel mehr Kohle scheffeln kann?
> ...



Du kapierst es nicht. Wenn du ein Produkt verkaufen müchtest, entscheidest du, welche Zielgruppe du ansprechen möchtest. Blizzard hat seine Wahl getroffen. Sie Produzieren ein Spiel, für die Breite Masse.




ReWahn schrieb:


> Natürlich kriegt amn in der Arena bei Niederlagen Wertungsmalus, aber mal ehrelich, auch mit 1,3k hat man nach n paar wochen n neues s3/s4 teil.



Jup, besonders die Wertung abhängigen teile.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und bei 1.3k raiting, brauchst du x Monate für deine Punkte. Und dann kannst dir das teil, nicht mal holen.



ReWahn schrieb:


> Wie lang braucht man für 10 Arenaspiele? 1 Stunde, vllt 1 1/2 wenns hochkommt...



Und wenn du Pech hast, ist säulen rubeln angebracht. Wir hatten schon Spiele von 30 min und mehr. Weil Säulenrubeln angesagt war. Dann kommst auch schnell auf mehrere Stunden. Hatte mal so ein fall, da hat mir der gegnerische Schurke 600'000 dmg reingedrückt. o.O Musste ihn dafür töten. ^^


----------



## Komakomi (29. September 2008)

PvP Epics sind auch in meinen augen keine wirklichen epics!
Ausgenommen das s4 set, wenn es komplett ist!


PvE: Kara=easy und die epics sind .... naja^^ (marken items mit eingeschlossen)
der rest is echt etwas härter zu erhalten und sollte auch als epic behandelt werden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (29. September 2008)

Epics zu einfach?

Deutsch zu schwer!


----------



## ReWahn (29. September 2008)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Du kapierst es nicht. Wenn du ein Produkt verkaufen müchtest, entscheidest du, welche Zielgruppe du ansprechen möchtest. Blizzard hat seine Wahl getroffen. Sie Produzieren ein Spiel, für die Breite Masse.



Richtig... nur war WoW ursprünglich auf eine andere art spieler ausgelegt... man vergleiche zum beispiel den aufwand zum ruffarmen bei fraktionen: heute netherwing, himmelswache oder shattered sun sind in maximal 4 wochen auf exalted... dann schau dir mal argent dawn oder thoriumbruderschaft an... hf beim monatelangen farmen...


> Jup, besonders die Wertung abhängigen teile.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Och! Dann muss man ja items auf t6 niveau statt items auf sunwellniveau anziehen! unfassbar dass man für 1 sieg und 9 niederlagen nur s3 equip bekommt...

btw hab ich einige bekannte die seit monaten auf 1,3k rumgimpen... hauptsächlich weil sie beschissene setups spielen un hauptsächlich raiden... aber die haben inzwischen auch 4 s3 teile und s4 handschuhe...



> Und wenn du Pech hast, ist säulen rubeln angebracht. Wir hatten schon Spiele von 30 min und mehr. Weil Säulenrubeln angesagt war. Dann kommst auch schnell auf mehrere Stunden. Hatte mal so ein fall, da hat mir der gegnerische Schurke 600'000 dmg reingedrückt. o.O Musste ihn dafür töten. ^^


1 von 3000 spielen vielleicht dauert so lang. sämtliche spiele die ich gemacht hab waren nach spätestens 10 minuten vorbei. hab auc hvon keienm den ich kenne je von nem derart langen match gehört.
--> ausnahme. 98% er spiee dauert nicht länger als 5 minuten...


----------



## Xan on Fire (29. September 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> ...
> Natürlich kriegt amn in der Arena bei Niederlagen Wertungsmalus, aber mal ehrelich, auch mit 1,3k hat man nach n paar wochen n neues s3/s4 teil.
> ...



Prima, neue Handschuhe. Die bringen wieviel im PvP? Nichts? Richtig.

Und mal ehrlich: Es ist ja nicht so, dass es das ganze "coole" S2- und Markenzeug seit BC-Release gibt. Und 100 Marken für eine neue Hose oder 60 für einen Ring lassen sich für einen "casual" auch nicht in einer Woche erspielen.

Also nicht rumheulen, in einem Monat ist das neue Addon draußen und alle die jetzt Sunwell raiden, haben in einem halben Jahr eh wieder fast alle Raidinstanzen clear und die viel beschimpften casual-marken&ehre-leecher dümpeln mit blauen 80er Gruppenquestbelohnungen rum.


----------



## Bralatur (29. September 2008)

ja! 

Ich kann mich noch erinnern als ich mein erstes Epic in MC bekommen hab (t1 Schultern). Ich war so stolz!^^. Damals hab ich noch ernsthaft geglaubt ich kann mit t1 (t2...) dmg machen


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> 1 von 3000 spielen vielleicht dauert so lang. sämtliche spiele die ich gemacht hab waren nach spätestens 10 minuten vorbei. hab auc hvon keienm den ich kenne je von nem derart langen match gehört.
> --> ausnahme. 98% er spiee dauert nicht länger als 5 minuten...



Liegt wohl an dem 1.3k raiting. Da wo wir SPielen, wird Pausenlos Säulchen gerubelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hasse das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Liegt vielleicht auch an der Team zusammenstellung, dass sich die Gegner nicht gerne zeigen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (29. September 2008)

Xan schrieb:


> Prima, neue Handschuhe. Die bringen wieviel im PvP? Nichts? Richtig.
> 
> Und mal ehrlich: Es ist ja nicht so, dass es das ganze "coole" S2- und Markenzeug seit BC-Release gibt. Und 100 Marken für eine neue Hose oder 60 für einen Ring lassen sich für einen "casual" auch nicht in einer Woche erspielen.
> 
> Also nicht rumheulen, in einem Monat ist das neue Addon draußen und alle die jetzt Sunwell raiden, haben in einem halben Jahr eh wieder fast alle Raidinstanzen clear und die viel beschimpften casual-marken&ehre-leecher dümpeln mit blauen 80er Gruppenquestbelohnungen rum.



Quatsch, S4 Handschuhe bringen im pvp nix... is alles nur einbilung, dieser ganze abhärtungsfummel und so... und der handschuh-klassenbonus is auch vollkommen unnötig...
Hier ist die rede von casuals die wahrscheinich vorher grüne/blaue handschuhe hatten. der unterschied von bau zu s4 ist gewaltig.

der trend mit dem epischen markenequip wird sich im addon fortsetzen, wure von blizz schon bestätigt...


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Hier ist die rede von casuals die wahrscheinich vorher grüne/blaue handschuhe hatten. der unterschied von bau zu s4 ist gewaltig.



Solche leute bekommen evt 300 Punkte Pro woche. Das dauert dann ewigs und 3 Tage, bis man voll episch ist. Dann ist nächstes Addon auch schon fast da.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stüssy (29. September 2008)

ich bin für ne zwischen stufe von BLAU zu LILA.
villeicht ja ähhm....*imrpoviesier*....rot?
oder so? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was meint ihr?
oder zb das pvp items andere farbe haben als pve items x)
dann heist es :" bistu rot oder lila?"
oder so Oo

:]


----------



## clarence_666 (29. September 2008)

Xan schrieb:


> Prima, neue Handschuhe. Die bringen wieviel im PvP? Nichts? Richtig.
> 
> Und mal ehrlich: Es ist ja nicht so, dass es das ganze "coole" S2- und Markenzeug seit BC-Release gibt. Und 100 Marken für eine neue Hose oder 60 für einen Ring lassen sich für einen "casual" auch nicht in einer Woche erspielen.
> 
> Also nicht rumheulen, in einem Monat ist das neue Addon draußen und alle die jetzt Sunwell raiden, haben in einem halben Jahr eh wieder fast alle Raidinstanzen clear und die viel beschimpften casual-marken&ehre-leecher dümpeln mit blauen 80er Gruppenquestbelohnungen rum.



Ne das is so ziemlich rießen großer Unfug du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft das Blizz den gleichen Fehler macht wie mit BT? Ne die Tendenz hat man mit SW gesehen sie blocken den Content was auch sehr schön gemacht ist find ich. Und es hat auch lange gedauert bis die ersten Kael down hatten. Von daher denke ich das es mit Wotlk eher besser wird die Casuals haben ihre Marken und 10er Instanzen und die die sagen wir mal etwas öfter spielen und auch sagen wir "Pro´s" sind bekommen ihre 25er Raids und wenn Blizz so weiter macht dann haben sie den Content kurz vorm nächsten Addon durch. Und was will man da mehr so ist jeder zu Frieden und wer gegen Blizz flamt oder sonst was dagegen sagt entwickelt so ein MMO wie WoW das so erfolgreich sit und sowohl Casuals als Pro-Gamer fühlen sich in WoW wohl sonst würden sie es nicht spielen.


----------



## Urengroll (29. September 2008)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Solche leute bekommen evt 300 Punkte Pro woche. Das dauert dann ewigs und 3 Tage, bis man voll episch ist. Dann ist nächstes Addon auch schon fast da.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wenn Causals das machen, werden aus denen auch Pro's! Entweder denen vergeht die Lust, weil sie nur verlieren oder die ziehen es durch und sie werden damit zu Pro Gamern.


----------



## Shataar (29. September 2008)

ja es ist viel zu einfach siehe pvp, hoermarken etc.
so macht es einfach keinen wirklichen spaß wenn irgendwelche gimps mit den dicken epics rumrennen ich hoffe das wird mit wotlk anders


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Wenn Causals das machen, werden aus denen auch Pro's! Entweder denen vergeht die Lust, weil sie nur verlieren oder die ziehen es durch und sie werden damit zu Pro Gamern.



Wenn man 10 Spiele mit loses durchzieht, weil das Equip scheisse ist, wird man noch lange kein ProGamer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raminator (29. September 2008)

Komakomi schrieb:


> PvP Epics sind auch in meinen augen keine wirklichen epics!
> Ausgenommen das s4 set, wenn es komplett ist!


lol er sagt sogar WENN 

findet euch damit ab epics sind epics und leicht kommt man nicht an s2 ran.wenn man das dann hat dann braucht man noch ringe usw das auch ehre braucht.und mal ganz ehrlich.nach der ersten woche dauer bg hat man kb mehr und das zieht sich dann laaaaange hin sein equip zu verbessern.ich meine epics amchen erst sinn wenn das meiste eq episch ist und um das zu erreichen braucht man schon lange


----------



## Urengroll (29. September 2008)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Wenn man 10 Spiele mit loses durchzieht, weil das Equip scheisse ist, wird man noch lange kein ProGamer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich spreche hier nicht von 10 Looses. Sagen wir mal 200-300.....................^^


----------



## Kimosabe (29. September 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Heromarken inc...
> 
> Viel zu einfach! vor BC war es wie es sein sollte... epics nur in raids  und für echte pvpler!





riggedi schrieb:


> PVP Items sind in meinen Augen nicht episch, weil wirklich jeder "leechen" könnte, um sie zu bekommen.
> BTT: Ja, man bekommt sie wirklich zu einfach!
> 
> Riggedi




signed, beide.


----------



## Aldaria (29. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Ich spreche hier nicht von 10 Looses. Sagen wir mal 200-300.....................^^



200-300 Loses?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann werden ende Woche ja noch Arena Punkte abgezogen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valjiin (29. September 2008)

ich wette mit woltk bekommt man die legändaren sachen auch hinterhergeschmissen...


----------



## klogmo (29. September 2008)

Ich habe mal "JA" angekreuzt, kann aber leider nicht 100%ig sagen wie es PreBC war. :-(


----------



## clarence_666 (29. September 2008)

Valjiin schrieb:


> ich wette mit woltk bekommt man die legändaren sachen auch hinterhergeschmissen...


dazu fällt mir nur eins ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mimimi lass mich raten T4 voll und so rum ningeln ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nuja hast ja alternativen aoc war und hello kitty  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (30. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Welcher Spieler, geht noch um sich Equip für Kara zu besorgen ? - Niemand



Me und unsere Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also es gibt noch leute die werden nicht durgezogen ^^

12x schlabby und immer noch kein schild für unsern krieger


----------



## Xan on Fire (30. September 2008)

Es ist echt ein Witz, was jetzt rumgeuheult wird, dass die "noobs" eipcs nachgeschmissen bekommen...
Echt, Gilden, die atm Sunwell raiden ist es wohl scheißegal, ob man für Marken "fast" T6 bekommt, und wie ich schon in einem früheren Beitrag erwähnte, bekommt nicht jeder mit dem level up auf 70 500 HeroMarken, die man einfach mal so in das Equip stecken kann.
Und in einem Monat ists eh rum.
Hier heult nur derjenige, der bis vor wegfall der pre grad vor lady vashji stand oder sich sich sein s2 hingenoobt hat. Leute die spielen können interessiert euere Geheule nicht...


----------



## Zaid (30. September 2008)

Stüssy schrieb:


> ich bin für ne zwischen stufe von BLAU zu LILA.
> villeicht ja ähhm....*imrpoviesier*....rot?
> oder so?
> 
> ...



Rot gibs schon das sind Relikte die nur Gm´s tragen könn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hephaistus (30. September 2008)

Und es wird weiterhin rumgeheult...

So ihr hardcore zocker, die casuals sorgen dafür das das spiel überhaupt noch existiert und weiterentwickelt wird, also haltet den ball mal flach.

Und nun nennt mir einen ---> GESCHEITEN! <-- grund warum casuals nicht das recht haben sollten das spiel genauso zu genießen wie hardcore zocker... ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass euch jetzt gedanken wie "weil die nichts dafür tun, wir erarbeiten uns das zeug"...

und genau das ist es, das spiel ist für euch mehr arbeit als spiel, nur widerstrebt mir persönlich der gedanke dass spielen in arbeit ausarten sollte. Wenn mir jemand erzählt das casuals endgame equip nachgeworfen bekommt, schüttel ich nur belustigt den kopf, denn nicht jedes epische teil ist endgame content.

Für die meißten casuals ist es ein langwierigerer prozess sich hero marken zu erfarmen als für hardcore zocker BT, MH, SSC etc zu farmen, denn casuals sind in der regel casuals weil sie nen Job und andere soziale verpflichtungen haben (ja das war ein seitenhieb an jeden hardcorezocker) und somit keine zeit haben 10 stunden am tag zu zocken.

So, was auch immer ihr hardcorezocker mit nem zu ausgeprägten neidempfinden mit euren epics kompensieren wollt ist mir ziemlich egal, und euer rumgeheule ertrage ich weiterhin mit nem breiten grinsen.

Wie sagte eins ein weiser Junger Mann namens Nelson Muntz? genau, "ha-ha"


----------



## Dryadris (30. September 2008)

Ich plädiere für besonders epische Realms auf denen außschließlich die selbsternannten Pro-Gamer spielen dürfen. Dort leben sie dann in ihrer eigenen kleinen Welt und werden von den ach so bösen Casuals nicht weiter in ihrem Posingwahn und ihrer Equipgeilheit belästigt. 
Keine nervigen Casuals die es nach einem halben Jahr geschafft haben sich mit Marken vollständig zu equippen um von den Pro-Gamern vielleicht mal nach SSC oder TK mitgenommen zu werden, denn vorher ging das ja mit ihre gimpigen T4 Equip nicht. Die hätten ja viel zu sehr aufgehalten, das kann man sich ja nicht antun. 
Was du rennst noch in D3 rum? Boah was bist du denn für ein Noob? Neee, so nehmen wir dich nicht mit nach Kara. Besorg dir erstmal gescheites Equip und dann reden wir weiter. Maximal T4 equivalent, drunter nehmen wir dich nicht mit. Geh BG machen und farm dir deine Epixx.
Wie? Du hast PVP Teile? Boah ne sowas nehmen wir nicht mit. Hol dir erstmal gescheites Equip, aber ja nicht durch Marken, weil das ist uns Pro's vorbehalten, weil wir tun ja auch so viel für das Game und auch wenn wir ne Minderheit sind, so haben wir dennoch das sagen und können bestimmen wer was verdient hat oder nicht.


----------



## Nr2 (30. September 2008)

Ist doch egal ob man sie leicht bekommen kann, was ist denn daran störend? Stören tut sich wohl nur jemand, der denkt er habe mehr für Gegenstände "gearbeitet". Eben jener ist dann aber auch völlig falsch im Spiel.
Vollkommener Humbug wenn sich jemand über so etwas unwichtiges aufregt!


----------



## Axeley (30. September 2008)

So,
ich hab mir jetz nich alles durch gelesen deswegen sorry wenns schon i-wo steht.
Ich finde es ist schwachsinn zu sagen pvp epix sind scheiße.
s2 farmen kann zwar jeder depp aber um an gescheites pvp eq zu gelangen muss ne menge skill von nöten sein
und jetz soll ma wer kommen und mir sagen das es total easy is auf ne 2k wertung zu kommen und das man für pve so viel mehr skill brauch
eig sind die spieler mit s3/s4 schultern die mit dem größeren skill denn sie müssen sich auf jeden arenakampf neu vorbereiten
im pve liest man sich einmal den guide durch und das wars.
ok man muss schon wissen was in welchen situationen zu tun ist aber wenn man zB. BT nen paar mal durch hat hat man kaum noch ne herausforderung und farmt sich schnell die ganzen loots zusammen
Natürlich ist schnell nur so daher gesagt ^^ 


/flame on 


und JA ich hatte kb Kommas zu setzen


----------



## Leviathan666 (30. September 2008)

Zephryt schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich wollte mal eine Umfrage starten und wissen wie Ihr das seht. Kommt man zu einfach an Epics?
> 
> Ich persönlich finde das es zu einfach ist.


Hergestellte Items? Definitiv.

Rufitems? Ebenso.

Und sonst braucht man auch nur Heroic-Instanzen, sowie Raid-Instanzen abfarmen. Da reicht mitgehen. Wenn man zu schlecht ist, geht man halt als Random mit - so what => kommt zumindest mir so vor. 10 x Kara, kurz die T5-Like Sachen vom Sonneninsel-Händler abstauben und "juhu, mein Char ist BT-rdy" -.-

Für Leute, die keine besonderen Ansprüche haben, sind (zumindest im PvE-Bereich) Epics bestimmt sehr, sehr leicht zu ergattern.


----------



## Yiraja (30. September 2008)

Zephryt schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich wollte mal eine Umfrage starten und wissen wie Ihr das seht. Kommt man zu einfach an Epics?
> 
> Ich persönlich finde das es zu einfach ist.



mit pvp epix kann man sich den einstieg in raids halt erleichtern ich brauchs zwar nicht aber ich finde dennoch das es ganz ok ist besonders für die gelegenheitsspieler


----------



## Fumacilla (30. September 2008)

BleaKill schrieb:


> wieder die gleiche Leier wie immer PvP vs PvE -.-
> 
> /vote 4 close



richtig!

Davon abgesehn, finde ich als casual, der nich 8 std am tag zockt, ganz angenehm das auch ich die Chance habe mich besser auszurüsten, für nächst höhere Raids... dadurch, dass ich eben nich so oft kann, hab ich nie mehr als Hyial gesehn... Immerhin is Lila nich immer = suuuuper roxxor Kram! Da gibts echt manch bessere Blues!


----------



## b1ubb (30. September 2008)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> Me und unsere Gilde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da seid ihr aber einer der wenigen die sich das antun, aber ich finde das sehr gut !


----------



## Natsumee (30. September 2008)

klogmo schrieb:


> Ich habe mal "JA" angekreuzt, kann aber leider nicht 100%ig sagen wie es PreBC war. :-(



stell dir vor die leute die jetzt nicht t5-6 haben hatten früher keine epics


----------



## Byrok (30. September 2008)

ich habe auf JA getippt, denn für PVP items muss man nicht wochen- monatelang in instanzen rumkoffern bis man das PVE teil endlich mal und mit viel glück ergattert

für mich als 80%igen PVEler: ich wäre stark dafür, dass die PVP items etwas schwerer zu bekommen sein sollten


----------



## Blumentau (30. September 2008)

Klar ist es einfach an die dinger ran zukommen, aber das ist auch der sinn.

Die ganzen Hardcore-player laufen endcontent rum und was ist mit den casuals?

die schauen aus der röhre!

Also lasst es doch einfach so wie es ist, ändern könnt ihr es eh nicht.

Ih rmüsst euch das PvP-equip nicht holen, also ignoriet doch einfach die leute die auch mal lila tragen wollen. nehmt sie einfach nicht mit in inis wenn ihr so gegen das marken und/oder PvP euip seid.


LG


----------



## Natsumee (30. September 2008)

casuals ??

was sind casuals??

erklärt mal was nen casual ist


----------



## Sibanti (30. September 2008)

Ich finde man kommt einfach viel zu schwer an gute lila PvE Ausrüstung. PvP interessiert mich nicht, das Zeug sollte auch nur für PvP benutzbar sein.

Ja PvE Epics, warum empfinde ich das als schwer. Ich habe nichts dagegen wenn man sich meinetwegen Tage-Wochenlang durch einen Dungeon kämpft um am Ende das gewünschte Teil zu erhalten. Sehr oft hat man aber Pech, dass das Teil garnicht fällt, oder es einem weggewürfelt wird.  Dann muss man sich nochmal durch den selben Dungeon ackern und das empfinde ich als nervig und schwer. 
Genau so die Heromarkenorgie, um da ein gescheites teil für 150 marken zu erhalten min 10 mal Kara oder 20 bis 30 mal  die selben Heroinstanzen. Ich will spielen,  mich mit neuen Situationen auseinandersetzen und nicht in Farmroutine versinken. Routine habe ich im RL genug.


----------



## smokeyyyy (30. September 2008)

Hmm
damals...
ja damals war das im pvp so das nur die obersten Ränge epics bekamen, was man aber wirklich nur dann geschafft hat wenn man ein viertel bis halbes jahr 12 stunden am Tag AV gezockt hat, was ottonormalo eigentlich knicken kann - deswegen wurde es ja auch geändert.
Heute ist es jedoch ganz klar zu einfach wenn ich sehe welche nerds selbst mit t6 rumlaufen blutet mir das herz. Die einzige Herausforderung in wow ist ganzklar das AS4, wer das voll hat, von dem kann man sagen das er seine Klasse beherrscht, beim t6 kann man nicht immer so sicher sein wie ich selbst erleben musste, da immer 2-3 vollgimps im raid sind die dann t6teile einheimsen obwohl sie warlocks sind und nicht unter den ersten 8 im dmg. und das will was heissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (30. September 2008)

smokeyyyy s4 zu kriegen ist für gewissen klassen ober einfach

Druide
Krieger
Schurke


wobei das system so wie es ist mit der perso wertung gibt den epics da nen gewissen wert aber s2 sry das könnten sie gleich mal grün machen


----------



## Lenkradrogue (30. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Epics != Epics
> 
> PvP Epics sind in meinen augen und auch in vielen anderen nicht wirkliche epics sondern einfach nur lila items damit
> die ganzen pvp g1/\/\|°$ nicht weinen
> ...









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/singn 100%


----------



## Bartel (30. September 2008)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Ich bin da nicht deiner Meinung. Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass du t5 bzw s3 hast, damit du den Content, bzw die Wertung erspielen kannst, du du brauchst. Im PvE brauchst du nur die Taktiken zu kennen und kannst deine Tokens abfarmen. Die einzige schwierigkeit daran ist, dass du dein 25er Raid auffüllen musst. Bei der Arena, kannst du dich nicht mehr auf deine Taktik verlassen. Die Gegner werden darauf reagieren. Und wenn du noch eine nicht Arena fähige Klasse hast, bist eh schon am Arsch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hallo,

sorry, aber zu solchen Beiträgen muss ich mal was sagen. Speziell zu du lernst deine Taktiken auswendig und du kannst alles. Im PvP musste alles besser und schneller können und immer neue Situationen blablabla. Genau solch einen haben wir mal mit MH genommen. Nur so zum schauen wie schnell der Kollege reagieren kann und wie ach so toll er sich auf neue Situationen einstellen kann. Es war noch wo es S3 in der Arena gab und kein S4. Es handelte sich also um einen full S3 Mage. Als der Kollege dann beim 2. Boss ein Sheep halten, entfluchen und Schaden machen sollte, war er irgendwie überfordert. Er schrie immer wie toll er hier mit Flächenschaden dmg macht und wie toll er sei. Als wir ihm dann mal vorzeigten, dass er ganze 2mal Entfluchte und nicht ein sheep hatte wars irgendwie vorbei. Leute die schreien, lernst mal ein bischen die Taktik auswendig, dann passt des schon haben in ihrem Leben noch nie SSC gesehen oder sind da durchgezogen worden.
Auch vergessen viele, dass wenn du in nem 25er Raid kacke baust, du einfach mal den Raid zerlegst. Ein sehr gutes Beispiel für die PvPler hier ist Hydross. Zieh da mal agro und lass ihn 2mal die Phasen wechseln. Jaja, danach haste Spaß. Wenn man in den großen Raids schei.... baut, dann liegen 24 weitere im Dreck. Wenn du in der Arena mal scheiße baust, dann haste halt 18 Punkte weniger.

Gruß


----------



## smokeyyyy (30. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> smokeyyyy s4 zu kriegen ist für gewissen klassen ober einfach
> 
> Druide
> Krieger
> ...



ja s2 suckt echt, aber ich spiele selbst schurke und s4 ist nicht einfach, wenn du zB ggn Warri antanzen musst (angstklasse vom rog) wirste in ca 5 sek komplett weichgeprügelt...


----------



## Hadez6666 (30. September 2008)

Viel zu einfach Belohnungen sollte man nur für Leistung erhalten wie im RL Wer Arbeitet bekommt Lohn/Gehalt wer nicht Arbeitet bekommt Harz 4.


----------



## b1ubb (30. September 2008)

smokeyyyy schrieb:


> ja s2 suckt echt, aber ich spiele selbst schurke und s4 ist nicht einfach, wenn du zB ggn Warri antanzen musst (angstklasse vom rog) wirste in ca 5 sek komplett weichgeprügelt...



lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn das wirklich so ist, solltest du dir mal paar Schurken Videos ansehen, und eventuell nachsehen 
was du besser machen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myxemio (30. September 2008)

kannst aber mit 100%iger Sicherheit davon ausgehen, das man mittlerweile VIEL zu einfach an irgendwelche Epics kommt..

Wenn ich mir so überlege, ich hab mir - Als es langsam anfing mit der Epicfarmerei - den Arsch aufgerissen in den Raids und mich mit anderen drum geklopft, um an die Epics zu kommen, die ich für meinen Char brauche.... 

und nun?

jeder Hans-Dampf geht mittlerweile in ein BG, steht ein bissi rum, streichelt ab und zu mal einen der gegnerischen Fraktion sammelt Ehre und abzeichen und geht dann "Ganz Fett EPIC´s abräumen"!

kann doch net sein...

wenns nach mir ginge, würde ich sowieso des komplette PVP-Geschmarre abschaffen..
Man könnte ja im gegenzug die Token-Drops ein wenig erhöhen....

aber pvp - Nein Danke


----------



## Monyesak (30. September 2008)

Bartel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sorry, aber zu solchen Beiträgen muss ich mal was sagen. Speziell zu du lernst deine Taktiken auswendig und du kannst alles. Im PvP musste alles besser und schneller können und immer neue Situationen blablabla. Genau solch einen haben wir mal mit MH genommen. Nur so zum schauen wie schnell der Kollege reagieren kann und wie ach so toll er sich auf neue Situationen einstellen kann. Es war noch wo es S3 in der Arena gab und kein S4. Es handelte sich also um einen full S3 Mage. Als der Kollege dann beim 2. Boss ein Sheep halten, entfluchen und Schaden machen sollte, war er irgendwie überfordert. Er schrie immer wie toll er hier mit Flächenschaden dmg macht und wie toll er sei. Als wir ihm dann mal vorzeigten, dass er ganze 2mal Entfluchte und nicht ein sheep hatte wars irgendwie vorbei. Leute die schreien, lernst mal ein bischen die Taktik auswendig, dann passt des schon haben in ihrem Leben noch nie SSC gesehen oder sind da durchgezogen worden.
> Auch vergessen viele, dass wenn du in nem 25er Raid kacke baust, du einfach mal den Raid zerlegst. Ein sehr gutes Beispiel für die PvPler hier ist Hydross. Zieh da mal agro und lass ihn 2mal die Phasen wechseln. Jaja, danach haste Spaß. Wenn man in den großen Raids schei.... baut, dann liegen 24 weitere im Dreck. Wenn du in der Arena mal scheiße baust, dann haste halt 18 Punkte weniger.
> ...



sign


----------



## Natsumee (30. September 2008)

smokeyyyy schrieb:


> ja s2 suckt echt, aber ich spiele selbst schurke und s4 ist nicht einfach, wenn du zB ggn Warri antanzen musst (angstklasse vom rog) wirste in ca 5 sek komplett weichgeprügelt...




naja sagen wir mal


dudu/krieger  VS dudu/schurke

das DS team ist klar im vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich sag da nur Wurzeln wurzeln wirbel wirbel anstürmen wurzel wurzel wirbel e.t.c.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (30. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Epics != Epics
> 
> PvP Epics sind in meinen augen und auch in vielen anderen nicht wirkliche epics sondern einfach nur lila items damit
> die ganzen pvp g1/\/\|°$ nicht weinen
> ...



Sowas dämliches musste ja von dir kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apfelbrot (30. September 2008)

ich finds zu einfach ...

morgen leute ^^


----------



## Spaceflyer (30. September 2008)

also ioch muss sagen, dass viel jetzt in epic in der wopw welt zu haben ist. viele spieler denken epic gleich guter spieler. aber dabei gibt es auch ein paar blaue teile, die sehr gut sind. die wenn man sie sich betrachtet leicht imba wirken und erst sehr spät bis garnicht im endgame ausgetauscht werden. aber es gibt halt sehr viele kiddis, die auf lila abfahren und alles epic haben wollen ohne drauf zu achten, ob es wirklich gut ist. oder sich die mühe machen mal einfach zu schauen ob es noch andere dinge gibt, die nicht epic sind und sehr gut sind. was pvp angeht. da kommt man sehr leicht ran. aber wie schon jemand gesagt hat, sind die waren epics in meinen augen die t-sets. da man dafür wirklich arbeiten muss.


----------



## Komakomi (30. September 2008)

Spaceflyer schrieb:


> also ioch muss sagen, dass viel jetzt in epic in der wopw welt zu haben ist. viele spieler denken epic gleich guter spieler. aber dabei gibt es auch ein paar blaue teile, die sehr gut sind. die wenn man sie sich betrachtet leicht imba wirken und erst sehr spät bis garnicht im endgame ausgetauscht werden. aber es gibt halt sehr viele kiddis, die auf lila abfahren und alles epic haben wollen ohne drauf zu achten, ob es wirklich gut ist. oder sich die mühe machen mal einfach zu schauen ob es noch andere dinge gibt, die nicht epic sind und sehr gut sind. was pvp angeht. da kommt man sehr leicht ran. aber wie schon jemand gesagt hat, sind die waren epics in meinen augen die t-sets. da man dafür wirklich arbeiten muss.



Jau ich habe ein heal trinket aus naxxrammas und nehme diest meistens her, da die 450+ heal erhalten bleiben wenn ich die hots aktiv halte... aber kaum einer will des wissen... die meinen blos "lvl 60 item=crap also verpiss dich do kakboon" nun ja inzwischen zieh ich immer erst kruz vor dem pull des trinket an damit die leute nur mein 70er eqip sehen was nicht annähernd so gut is.
Auserdem seind mit TdM (z.B.) die Blauen heal leder stiefel  ins spiel gekommen die um einiges besser sind als die waldloord treter vom kara schach event... aber wen intressierts... epic over all!-.-


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (30. September 2008)

Ich verstehe auch nicht warum Blizzard das so geändert hatt, wieso hatt Blizzard es nicht dabei belassen wie es vor BC war. T Sets Episch, das beste Arena Set Episch, in den 10 Spieler Instanzen maximal 20% Epische Gegenstände. Heroic Marken nur von den Endbossen, dann kann man das Marken Equip auch Episch belassen.

Ich finde es ist doch sehr einfach geworden auf T5 Niveau zu kommen. Ich hab einen Jäger Twink angefangen und der hatt nun 16 Tage Played und kann vom Equipstand her MH und BT Raiden. Und das nur durch Hergestellte Gegenstände und Marken Equip (0 PVP Items). Wofür genau ist da Bitteschön SSC und TK im Spiel?

Ich hoffe das Blizzard mit WOTLK wenigstens ein bischen zurück rudert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quintusrex (30. September 2008)

Wer der Meinung ist, man käme zu leicht an PvE Markenepics, der sollte mal sein T6 ausziehen, sich grünes und blaues 70er Zeugs holen und mal mit ner Randomgruppe ne Hero Ini machen. Karazhan kannste ohne fast Fullepic eh vergessen, du bekommst, als DD keinen Randomplatz.

Wobei ich aber auch sagen muss, dass ich die Aktion mit den lila Teilen beim Braufestevent auch für übertrieben halte

Abgesehen davon, ist das lila Zeugs in ein paar Wochen eh nicht mehr viel wert.


----------



## Gattay (30. September 2008)

schlangweilig schrieb:


> suuuuuuuuuuper leistung, 6 stunden am tag vorm rechner abzugammeln...
> 
> TIER ... respekt




Juhu, wieder jemand, der sich einen neuen Account zum flamen macht


----------



## b1ubb (30. September 2008)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Sowas dämliches musste ja von dir kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn du es denn noch begründen könntest, wäre es toll.
Was genau ist "dämlich" ?


----------



## püppí89 (30. September 2008)

Ich finde generell alle Epics sind leicht zu erhalten, sei es in PvP oder PvE!
PVP:
Man stellt sich 2 wochen ins AV leecht fleißig seine Ehre und hat s2, macht dann noch 4 wochen Arena und schon hat man das erste s4 teil...
PVE:
Man geht ab und an mal ne Hero Instanz und geht Kara und ZA sich Marken und Equip farmen, nach maximal 4 Wochen haste alles und bist bt ready, dann gehst du dir ne Gilde suchen um t6 Zu erhalten.
Mit Fleiß hat es momentan wirklich nets mehr zu tun jezz wo das Addon vor der Türe steht.(Der Event Boss sagt ja wohl alles 5min draufbatchen für 5ma Hero Badges Trinkets)

Die Hero Badges haben sehr viel kaputt gemacht...


----------



## b1ubb (30. September 2008)

püppí89 schrieb:


> PVE:
> Man geht ab und an mal ne Hero Instanz und geht Kara und ZA sich Marken und Equip farmen, nach maximal 4 Wochen haste alles und bist bt ready, dann gehst du dir ne Gilde suchen um t6 Zu erhalten.
> Mit Fleiß hat es momentan wirklich nets mehr zu tun jezz wo das Addon vor der Türe steht.(Der Event Boss sagt ja wohl alles 5min draufbatchen für 5ma Hero Badges Trinkets)



haha, stimmt, zur zeit geht m an ja schon random SWP clearen. /ironie aus
Keine ahnung auf was für server du spielst, aber laut deiner aussage müsste JEDE gilde die PvE Spielt SWP clear haben.


----------



## Fumacilla (30. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> casuals ??
> 
> was sind casuals??
> 
> erklärt mal was nen casual ist



ich definiere nen casual so:

- ich habe nicht jedes we - oder jeden tag unter der woche zeit zu raiden, nein ich habe wesentlich weniger... evtl nur 2x die woche zeitb oder sogar nur 3-4x im monat zeit zu raiden!

- ich habe auch nicht die zeit mir ständig gold oder buffmaterials oder sonstiges zusammenzufarmen bis zum näxten raid, weil übermorgen schonwieder der nächste raid ist.

- auch unter der woche habe ich verpflichtungen wie einkaufen, wäsche waschen, aufräumen, arbeiten gehen, termine mit ämtern bewältigen, mich um die freundin kümmern, mich um meine tiere kümmern, renovieren, tüv machen lassen etc., welche mich daran hindern einen täglichen rythmus zu haben was meine onlinzeiten betrifft.

- ich komme nicht mittags um 2 von der schule und sitze direkt am pc! ich komme um 5 nach hause und sitze frühstens um 6, 7 uhr davor und mache nach 2 std schonwieder den pc aus.

- ich habe urlaub? heute gönn ich mir mal nen langen zock tag mit so 8 std spielen und mehr...



fazit... ich kanns dir nich erklären sondern dir nur meine definition darlegen... so seh ich es eben...


----------



## Monyesak (30. September 2008)

casual = gelegentlich


----------



## Leckerlie (30. September 2008)

Lassart schrieb:


> Fury-Krieger sind wie Kettensägen - Brauchen ne Weile zum Anspringen aber dann fallen Bäume.


...viele bäume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fury ftw!

@ Topic, joa schon viel zu einfach gewroden epic teile zu bekommen, sind deshalb auch nicht mehr soo was besonderes wie früher, wobei ich das nur bei pvp sachen finde, bei pve muss man schon noch was leisten....


----------



## Natsumee (30. September 2008)

also eigendlich reicht es um t6 content zu raiden wen man so 10 stunden die woche spielt

2x 3.5 stunden raiden und die restlichne 3 stunden farmen oder sonst was machen


in 4 wochen bist nie bt ready an den komsichen typen der so was geschrieben hat^^


----------



## Nancho (30. September 2008)

Pvp-Epics sind zu einfach zu bekommen...

Aber naja Kara is für manche Grps auch ned zu leicht, manche rushen dadurch und ich hab es mit Random-Grps schon erlebt, das die Maid ned down ging oder das ich als Dudu-Healer bei Moroes oom gegangen bin, weil da ned genug Dmg kam xD Naja und mit den Marken is halt so ne Belohnung, das man was geleistet hat.


----------



## sharly1 (30. September 2008)

weder noch eigentlich karazahn grull und maggi sind schon leicht aber ab ssc wirds natürlich ein hammer sprung gemacht also werder noch aber zum theama pvp items sind auch pvp items zum damage output sind die pve besser aber praktischer zum überleben und so wenn mann s1 hat ist das besser als z.b. die hände klar aber sonst meistens net


----------



## Monyesak (30. September 2008)

neeeeein, pvp = kein pve, das das keiner checkt...


----------



## Verdamnislord (30. September 2008)

PvP Equit ist echt zu leicht zu kriegen(s2). Da braucht man nur mal paar Stunden im av leechen und schon hat man das Erste Teil!!!
Ok bei Pve Equit ist es bisschen schwerer aber auch nich viel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber bei PvP sets s4 ist schon schwerer zu bekommen, da kan man nich leechen soviel ich weis. Habe selber paar teile s4, leider nicht alle und so leicht war das nich.

PS: welche Wertung braucht man noma für die Titel ina Arena? Habs vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Severed-ur-Arms (30. September 2008)

mit abschaffung der pres wurde es lächerlich punkt aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (30. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also eigendlich reicht es um t6 content zu raiden wen man so 10 stunden die woche spielt
> 
> 2x 3.5 stunden raiden und die restlichne 3 stunden farmen oder sonst was machen



naja nee... du vergisst eien wesentlichen aspekt... mir gehts sehr um den spass dabei... wenn ich echt das bischen zeit was ich habe fürs raide und farmen opfern muss ohne ma ab und an twinken zu können, oder braufest oder sonstiges, geht bei mir der spass verloren...

jede gilde in der ich war, war ungefair mein equipstand... 8-16 wochen später trugen die hauptakteure T5/T6 und ich kam mit meinem Equip nichmehr hinterher... der einzige char der hyial fähig ist und bt ist mein priester den ich seit 2 jahren spiele und nur durch crafting und marken ausgestattet habe...

vielen gilden reicht eben auch keine einsatzbereitschaft von 2-3 die woche mitraiden zu können aber eben nur alle 2 wochen im monat!

also habens meiner erfahrung nach casuals wie ich eben nich leicht!

Ich habe schon oft überlegt wieder egoshootern zu gehen. dort gibt es kein equip sondern nur das team. nur leider binden mich mittlerweile echt liebgewonnene leute ans wow... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minuba (30. September 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Wer stellt 90% der Spieler? -Casuals.
> Wer kommt nicht damit klar, dass Leute, die mehr fürt das Spiel tun, bessere Items kriegen? -Casuals.
> Wer kriegt deshalb von Blizzard epics am aufenden Band hinterhergeworfen? -Casuals.
> -->Wer sorgt für die Iteminflation in WoW? -Casuals.



Selten so gelacht. Wenn es uns 90% "Casualspieler" nicht geben würde, könntest du als 10% "Minderheitenspieler" einpacken.
Denn dann würde Blizzard das Spiel abschalten bzw. nicht mehr in diesem Umfang betreiben.

MfG


----------



## Natsumee (30. September 2008)

mhm wen man 1x die woche raidet reicht das ja eigendlich auch schon


----------



## Fumacilla (30. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm wen man 1x die woche raidet reicht das ja eigendlich auch schon



nein nicht um hinterher zu kommen natsu.... du weisst doch selbst ganz gut das die leute einem equiptechnisch davonziehen, wenn man wirklich nur 1x wöchentlich gehen würde... abstreiten will ich es nich, aber is denn echt schon nen glücksgriff wenn es so klappt...


----------



## Natsumee (30. September 2008)

naja aber überleg mal 

wir gehen 3x die woche raiden und haben MH clear sind bei Bt 4 bosse down und wen man halt da 2x net raidet irgendwann dropen item die kaum wer braucht und du kannst sie billig haben^^


naja egal jetzt^^


----------



## Dalmus (30. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wir gehen 3x die woche raiden und haben MH clear sind bei Bt 4 bosse down und wen man halt da 2x net raidet irgendwann dropen item die kaum wer braucht und du kannst sie billig haben^^


Hm, wenn alle im Raid so denken, dann bekommt man sogar 75 Leute im Raid ausgestattet...
Der Plan ist genial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (30. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja aber überleg mal
> 
> wir gehen 3x die woche raiden und haben MH clear sind bei Bt 4 bosse down und wen man halt da 2x net raidet irgendwann dropen item die kaum wer braucht und du kannst sie billig haben^^
> 
> ...



du weisst wie ich es meine und schließe mich da deinem nachposter an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erriel (30. September 2008)

Definitiv zu einfach.
Pre BC fühlte man sich noch wie ein richtiger kleiner Held, wenn man in der Hauptstadt rumstand mit seinem t1/t2/t3.
Inzwischen rennt jeder Depp mit nem Set rum.
Beispiel:
Ich steh ich Orgrimmar und ein S2 Hexer fragt mich welche Berufe ich habe. Ich antworte Verzaubern und Kürschnerei. Da sagt er (wörtlich!): "Achso. Hast du die anderen Berufe garnicht gelernt? " Ich stutze ein wenig und frage ihn welche anderen Berufe er denn meint.
Musste ihn erstmal aufklären das man nur 2 Hauptberufe lernen kann.
Hinterher fragte er mich noch welche Skillung denn besser für ihn wäre und ob ich ihm nicht Gratis 40 Spelldmg auf Waffe ect verzaubern würde ...

Manchmal frag ich mich schon wie die Leute es überhaupt auf 70 schaffen.
Aber hauptsache mit EpixXx rumrennen...

*Pre BC wieder herbei wünsch*


----------



## Gerolsteiner313 (30. September 2008)

Früher vor BC musste man noch gut spielen können und Ahnung haben um auch nur irgendwie im Entferntesten an Epics zu kommen.
Heute kann sich jeder Depp, der etwas Zeit hat, Full Epic equippen.


----------



## Lestad (30. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Wem sagst du das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Doch ich und einige aus meiner Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber an den Rest. Heute spielen viele Gelegenheitsspieler. Willst du denen gutes Equipt vorenthalten ?


----------



## deathmagier (30. September 2008)

Erriel schrieb:


> Ich steh ich Orgrimmar und ein S2 Hexer fragt mich welche Berufe ich habe. Ich antworte Verzaubern und Kürschnerei. Da sagt er (wörtlich!): "Achso. Hast du die anderen Berufe garnicht gelernt? " Ich stutze ein wenig und frage ihn welche anderen Berufe er denn meint.
> Musste ihn erstmal aufklären das man nur 2 Hauptberufe lernen kann.
> Hinterher fragte er mich noch welche Skillung denn besser für ihn wäre und ob ich ihm nicht Gratis 40 Spelldmg auf Waffe ect verzaubern würde ...
> 
> ...



naja in dem fall tip ich doch auf ebay^^


----------



## Erriel (30. September 2008)

deathmagier schrieb:


> naja in dem fall tip ich doch auf ebay^^



Nicht nur du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber es ist nunmal auch so das die Leute von BLizz es ZU einfach gemacht haben zu lvln. Dementsprechend sind die Leute nurnoch schnell schnell am hochzocken und interessieren sich für andere Sachen nicht die Bohne. 
Womöglich haben sie sich noch von einem Freund in WoW anwerben lassen und lassen sich von eben diesem quer durch jede ini ziehen.
Sprich, wenn sie dann 70 sind haben sie KEINE Ahnung wie ihre Klasse überhaupt funktioniert.

Aber das ist ein anderes Thema ^^


----------



## Bartel (30. September 2008)

Hi,

früher wars halt so, dass man eine Instanz gar nich gehen konnte ohne die vorige abzufarmen um sich das dortige Equip zu holen. Durch die Markensachen kann man da heute schon so einiges liegen lassen.
Es geht halt vielen von den pre BC spielern so, dass sie noch miterlebt haben, wie man sich durch die 40Mann instanzen gekämpft hat um mal 1-2 Geganstände zu holen. Wenn ich mich da an AQ 40 erinnere, des war schon ned schlecht.
Für die "Gelegenheitsspieler" gab es halt die Farbe blau.
Auch mit den PvP- Teilen war des früher schwerer ranzukommen. Au mann, da bist Nachts um 1 mal aus nem BG raus und am anderen morgen rein und hast dann gemerkt, dass es immer noch das gleiche ding ist. Heute wird ja nach ner gewissen Zeit beendet. Wenn man das alles noch weiß und vor allem mitbekommen hat, dann empfindet man des heute anderst. Aber mir es es eigtl. egal ob jemand anderst lila ist oder nicht. Raiden geht man mit der Gilde.

Gruß


----------



## FonKeY (30. September 2008)

an epics zu kommen ist einfach aba wie man die bekommt is echt nervig...nur durch stundenlange ehre farmen bekommt man epics...das macht doch kein spaß..


----------



## Erriel (30. September 2008)

FonKeY schrieb:


> an epics zu kommen ist einfach aba wie man die bekommt is echt nervig...nur durch stundenlange ehre farmen bekommt man epics...das macht doch kein spaß..



Wen du keinen Spaß am PVP hast solltest du keins spielen.
Dafür gibts PVE. Aber da ist dir warscheinlich auch zu "nervig" weil man da auf Dropp und Würfel/DKP Glück hoffen muss. 
Überleg dir mal was du damals dafür tun musstest um an Epic`s zu kommen.
Entweder Rang 14 (Großmarschal/Oberster Kriesfürst) 
Oder mit 40 Leuten durch MC/BWL/Naxx rennen, Taktik lernen, farmen.
Die ganzen Instanz vorher abklappern um überhaupt T0- T0,5 oder ZG Equip zu bekommen damit du überhaupt mitspielen durftest.

Das ganze ist gerade zu lächerlich und JA, es macht mich sauer zu sehen wie einfach Leute ohne Ahnung von irgendwas an Epic`s kommen.

Ein Herz für Causual's!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Creciente (30. September 2008)

Bislang 17 Seiten nur rumgeheulte.
Hat sich mal jemand die Frage gestellt warum es inzwischen so einfach ist an lila zu kommen?
Jeder, der einen Twink nachzieht oder gar neu beginnt würde doch nie und nimmer Anschluss bekommen.
Selbst heute ist es doch schon so, dass jemand der auch nur ein oder zwei blaue Items hat gar nicht erst noch mitgenommen wird. Sei es bei Raids oder auch im GruppenPvP.
Ich stimme zu, dass vor BC diejenigen mit Epics noch einen gewissen Skill nachwiesen und heute leider nicht mehr danach gegangen werden kann. 

Hätte aber an sich nichts dagegen wenn pauschal alle Epics einen blauen Anstrich bekämen (ohne jetzt die Werte zu beinflussen) und die Itemfarbe wieder einen gewissen Skill beweisen. 

Gruß Cre


----------



## Jeffy (30. September 2008)

ja ... -.- blizz verschenkt epics wie nichts....

aber denke (und hoffe) das ändert sich mit wotlk


----------



## Natsumee (30. September 2008)

naja warum sollte der twink besser equipt sien als der main?


----------



## FallenAngel88 (30. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Epics != Epics
> 
> PvP Epics sind in meinen augen und auch in vielen anderen nicht wirkliche epics sondern einfach nur lila items damit
> die ganzen pvp g1/\/\|°$ nicht weinen
> ...



recht hast du. allerdings is s4 nich gerade schlecht und man kommt nicht so einfach dran. T6 sind meiner meinung nach die RICHTIGEN epics wofür man noch wirklich was leisten muss


----------



## Blackbiber (30. September 2008)

einfach ist relativ, wenn du 10 stunden am tag unterwgs bist und dich um familie und haushalt kümmern musst, ist es alles andere als einfach das s2 zusammen zu farmen.
wenn einer 5 stunden oder mehr am tag spielt, ist es leicht, geb ich zu. mit soviel zeit kann man sich t-sets farmen was wiederum schwerer ist.


----------



## Tugark (30. September 2008)

bluewhiteangel schrieb:


> Oder mag hier wer sagen, dass man einfach an T6 rankommt?^^ Oder Markenequip inner halben Stunde zusammengefarmt is?


Ja, kommt man? Wenn ich seh, was zum Teil für Gimps mit T6 rumhüpfen - na gute Nacht. Da find ich es schon fast schwieriger, 100 Marken zu kriegen, weils viel länger dauert ^^


Ich weiss noch, wie ich mich gefreut hab, als mein T2-Set endlich voll war, nachdem wir soooo lange in BWL gewesen sind - heute haste MH in 2-3 IDs clear, wenn du nicht komplette Movementkrüppel dabei hast - weil ausser Azgalor ist eigentlich kein Boss schwierig.


----------



## eschaton (30. September 2008)

Gnarak schrieb:


> moin ... jup, viel zu Einfach. PvP Epics nur für PvP, dann wärs ok.



yep, und pve epics nur für pve

freu mich schon aufs dauerfarmen von den pve helden aufm pvp server


----------



## FallenAngel88 (30. September 2008)

Tugark schrieb:


> Ja, kommt man? Wenn ich seh, was zum Teil für Gimps mit T6 rumhüpfen - na gute Nacht. Da find ich es schon fast schwieriger, 100 Marken zu kriegen, weils viel länger dauert ^^



das liegt aber nicht an wow sondern weil die von EndGame gilden gepushed werden.


----------



## MadMat (30. September 2008)

moin,

ich finde, dass es sich einige zu einfach machen, um an "lila" zu kommen. Allerdings ist es so, dass bis zu einem gewissen Punkt, einige pvp-s2 besser sind als der pve-epic - im selben slot. allerdings finde ich es nicht so toll, dass die pve-epics im pvp nicht so recht was reissen.
wenn ich ein bg, oder arena im pve betrete: selber schuld. klar. aber ich spiele auf einem pvp-server (mimimi ;-) ), wo ich es nervig finde mit max equip (ohne mh/bt) mich von ner gruppe s3/4-pvplern per ganking umhauen zu lassen, ohne chance. dann doch wenigstens noch gestaffelte abhärtung und ausdauer auf ds pve, sonst werden die pvp-server irgendwann leer und das wäre schade.

grüße


----------



## Natsumee (30. September 2008)

Tugark schrieb:


> Ja, kommt man? Wenn ich seh, was zum Teil für Gimps mit T6 rumhüpfen - na gute Nacht. Da find ich es schon fast schwieriger, 100 Marken zu kriegen, weils viel länger dauert ^^
> 
> 
> Ich weiss noch, wie ich mich gefreut hab, als mein T2-Set endlich voll war, nachdem wir soooo lange in BWL gewesen sind - heute haste MH in 2-3 IDs clear, wenn du nicht komplette Movementkrüppel dabei hast - weil ausser Azgalor ist eigentlich kein Boss schwierig.



mal keine ahnung hast du lol

also ihr seit 3 wochen MH gegangen und hattet es schon clear?


und sowieso BWL = 40er inze MH 25er inze


----------



## Creciente (30. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja warum sollte der twink besser equipt sien als der main?



Es gibt durchaus die Annahme, dass man nicht nur einen Mainchar hat.
In großen Raids ist es teilweise sogar üblich, dass man nicht nur einen Char im Raid spielt, sondern je nach Bedarf wechselt.
Ich selbst spiele 2 Chars, die ich auf dem gleichen Niveau zu halten versuche und weitere 3 Twinks mit denen ich mir die "Freizeit" vertreibe oder Material nachfarme.
Diese "Twinks" sind teilweise mit S2 ausgestattet und leider muss ich sagen habe ich auch keine Wahl gehabt.
Es ist leider inzwischen so, dass man als frischer 70er nicht mal mehr nach Karazhan mitgenommen wird um sich auszustatten. Auf einigen Server 'darf' man ebensowenig in HeroInstanzen mitkommen wenn man als z.B. Casterklasse nicht mindestens 1200+dmg unbuffed vorweisen kann und das ist nur mit blauem Equip nunmal nicht möglich.

Sicherlich, ich überspitze das jetzt ein wenig aber jedem, der einen 70er Twink spielt wird sicherlich schon mal eine Absage genannt worden sein mit exaktem oder zumindest ähnlichem Inhalt.

Im Gegensatz zu manch anderen MMORPGs bei denen sich die besten Gegenstände gegen Geld kaufen lassen, kann bei WoW jeder mit entsprechendem Zeitaufwand so ziemlich alles bekommen was man sich für das persönliche Weiterkommen wünscht. Manche Gegenstände einfacher, manche halt schwerer.
Und wenn es der 10. 70er auf einem Server ist, der vollepisch ausgestattet ist. Wen interessiert das denn? WoW war immer schon so ausgelegt, dass zuerst die Progamer mit ziemlichen Aufwand an entsprechende Items kamen, dann nach einiger Zeit wurde der Content generft so, dass auch Nachzügler in diesen Genuss kommen. Und wer heult? Richtig, die Pro's weil sie es sooo ungerecht finden, dass sie sich noch anstrengen mussten.
So läuft das Spiel aber. Wem es nicht passt kann jederzeit das WoW Abo kündigen und was anderes machen.

Gruß Cre


----------



## SohnDesRaben (30. September 2008)

Also ich frag mich echt, was mit den Leuten los ist.
Es ist ja nicht nur die Community sondern auch in den Buffed-News so... Dauernd wird vom "Ehre farmen" geredet!!
Aber was zur Hölle soll das? Seit wann farmt man sich Ehre? Ehre verdient man sich!
Farmen könnt ihr Fleisch, Leder, Blümchen! ABER BITTE KEINE EHRE!

Finds ja auch schon lustig zu lesen, dass sich Leute beschweren, dass es zu schwer ist sich Ehre zu "farmen" auf BGs. Lächerlich sowas.
Die besten Items haben wollen und nichts tun dafür, Gratulation!


----------



## noobhammer (30. September 2008)

Messino schrieb:


> guckt euch den eventboss an, noch fragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




lol yeah.. in meiner gilde machen wir den event boss zu dritt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (30. September 2008)

@ creciente

naja das habe ich ja selber aber dann ist das ja kein twink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sondern eher nen 2ten main


----------



## Antonio86 (30. September 2008)

Ich finds zu leicht jeder denkt wenn er was vom pvp hat ist er voll IMBA xD


----------



## Waldman (30. September 2008)

Kommt darauf an, "nur" Epics ist zu einfach, gute Epics kann sich durchaus als schwer erweisen, siehe Sunnwell-Items etc.


----------



## Halandor (30. September 2008)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Ich bin da nicht deiner Meinung. Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass du t5 bzw s3 hast, damit du den Content, bzw die Wertung erspielen kannst, du du brauchst. Im PvE brauchst du nur die Taktiken zu kennen und kannst deine Tokens abfarmen. Die einzige schwierigkeit daran ist, dass du dein 25er Raid auffüllen musst. Bei der Arena, kannst du dich nicht mehr auf deine Taktik verlassen. Die Gegner werden darauf reagieren. Und wenn du noch eine nicht Arena fähige Klasse hast, bist eh schon am Arsch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign

also ich meine um inner arena was gebacken zu kriegen brauch man schon das s2 sonst hat man einfach zu wenig abhärtung
damit will ich aber nicht sagen dass man stolz drauf sein kann per ehre full epic zu sein sondern dass man das normalerweise als grundlage für besseres benutzt
und sich bt ziehen zu lassen für ein paar tausend gold und dann sagen ich mein full t6 ich bin imba is kein bisschen besser als leechen


----------



## Fusie (30. September 2008)

PvP - zu einfach, daher rennt und leecht und bottet da auch fast jeder rum.

PvE - in Kurzform: KOTZ!

a. Glücksfaktor, juhu, Instanz x zum y mal durch rennen weil wieder nur MIST im Loot war, das macht so richtig Spaß... NICHT!
b. Dummköpfe Loot, natürlich kannst du als Krieger auf Platte würfeln, ist ja auch Int und Manareg. drauf, kannst du sicher gebrauchen... Kopf -> Tisch.
c. Dummköpfe Kampf, natürlich ist es nicht wild wenn du mit einem krit. Pyro dein Schaf raus prügelst und dann nach 2 Treffern im Dreck liegst...

In JEDER Instanz "normaler" Loot und bei den Bossen Marken für die man sich Sachen kaufen kann und es wäre halbwegs fair.

Aber das will man ja nicht, immerhin muss man die Deppen auch schön weiter im PvP halten damit die Roxxor auch in Zukunft genug Opfer finden für den bescheuerten ESL WAHN...


----------



## PinkyBrain (30. September 2008)

Ja...An PVP Epics kommt man viel zu leicht.
Daher sollten sich die Leute auch nicht wundern wieso PVP Equip Spieler nicht so gern in Raids gesehen sind.


----------



## Scabandari (30. September 2008)

Die Frage ist doch totaler Schmarren.
An die richtig guten Epics kommt man nicht zu leicht. Und wenn es Gimps gibt, die mit T6 rumlaufen, dann nur weil sie durchgeschleift worden sind. 
25 Gimps räumen BT oder Sunwell, das möchte ich aber mal sehen...
Und mir persönlich ist es Scheiß-egal, ob jemand komplett episch equipt ist oder nicht, da ich die Items ja auch anschauen und einordnen kann.


----------



## haro3777 (30. September 2008)

alles immer eine sache der betrachtung. ist zwar richtig, dass t4 schnell zu bekommen ist. aber t4 ist ja auch nur die voraussetzung um später t5 und t6 zu erhalten. wie würden denn alle rumflennen, wenn sie sunwell in grün/blauem zeug machen sollten. ich weiss ja nicht wie es euch erging. aber als im letzten jahr bc rauskam und die ersten kara gemacht haben, war es auch nicht leicht diese ini durchzuspielen. das spiel hat sich doch danach weiterentwickelt. wenn bei t4 schluss gewesen wäre, würde doch die hälfte bereits nicht mehr spielen. und t6 ist ja nun wirklich nicht leicht zu bekommen. bei uns auf dem server haben mind. 2/3 der spieler kein t6. ich kenne auch kaum spieler, die überhaut das set voll haben. 

die forderung das nur raids epic bekommen sollen finde ich lächerlich. ich habe keinen imba-charakter, aber als "gelegenheitsspieler" möchte ich auf dauer auch eine einigermaßen vernünftige ausrüstung haben. warum gönnt ihr anderen einfach nichts??? diese itemgeilheit finde ich bei wow zum kotzen. da könnte ja jemand etwas gutes haben, obwohl er nur 5 std. die woche zockt. "mimimi ich spiele 40 std. die woche und habe ein anrecht auf bessere items". :-(  blizz sollte die farben komplett aus dem spiel nehmen. dann würde es einfach nur um die werte gehen. 

eure einstellung ist einfach nur lächerlich. habt ihr nichts besseres zu tun, als euch über solche sachen aufzuregen??? gibt es in eurem leben nichts wichtigeres??? das ist und bleibt nur ein spiel.


----------



## Androhirim (30. September 2008)

Xylirius schrieb:


> Warum startet man eine so sinnlose Umfrage?
> 
> Damit die ganzen PvE-Honks mal wieder bissl weinen können?



Ich hab alles gesehn in dem Spiel... und du ? 
4 Arenen und den Typ zum Anmelden... gz


----------



## Natsumee (30. September 2008)

4 arenen wtf??


----------



## Steffi_HH (30. September 2008)

Wardwick schrieb:


> Das Spiel wird immer mehr auf Gelegenheitsspieler angepasst...



Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber es gibt Leute, die haben auch ein Leben außerhalb von WoW und können/wollen nicht 24/7 vorm PC hängen. 
Sollen die bis in alle Ewigkeit ohne Epics rumlaufen, einfach weil sie nicht die Zeit oder den Willen haben, sich auschließlich mit WoW zu beschäftigen?


----------



## Melal (30. September 2008)

Ich finde, es sollte einfach die Farbgebung der Items geändert werden: 

Grau = Schrott
Weiss = normales Zeugs vom Händler gekauft (ohne Boni)
Grün = Gegenstand mit Boni (egal in welcher Art)

Mehr Farben braucht man einfach nicht. Und jeder kann selbst entscheiden, ob sein grüner Gegenstand ein "Epic" ist oder nicht...


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (30. September 2008)

Mal abgesehen davon das viele Epische Gegenstände sehr einfach zu erreichen sind, find ich es selten dämlich das man im High End PvE Equip keine Chance gegen High End PvP Equip hatt und ich mir so beides Farmen muss -.-


----------



## Erriel (30. September 2008)

Steffi_HH schrieb:


> Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber es gibt Leute, die haben auch ein Leben außerhalb von WoW und können/wollen nicht 24/7 vorm PC hängen.
> Sollen die bis in alle Ewigkeit ohne Epics rumlaufen, einfach weil sie nicht die Zeit oder den Willen haben, sich auschließlich mit WoW zu beschäftigen?




Mal ganz im ernst.
WOFÜR brauchst du dann als "Causal" T5+ ?
Du bestreitest eh keinen Endcontent also wofür brauchst du es? Um gut auszusehen?

Btw:
Die Markenitems auf der Insel sind schon fast mit t6 zu vergleichen, und jeder volldepp kann Karazhan inzwischen farmen.


----------



## Monyesak (30. September 2008)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon das viele Epische Gegenstände sehr einfach zu erreichen sind, find ich es selten dämlich das man im High End PvE Equip keine Chance gegen High End PvP Equip hatt und ich mir so beides Farmen muss -.-



rofl? spiel pve oder pvp wenn du schon "high-end" equipped bist..


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (30. September 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> rofl? spiel pve oder pvp wenn du schon "high-end" equipped bist..




Warum muß ich mich entscheiden? Ich möchte gerne einfach mal entspannt Arena machen, aber dafür mußte ich mir erstmal schön S2 und S4 farmen. Sicher kann man T6 Tokens gegen Sx eintauschen aber die nehm ich dann lieber für Farmgear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (30. September 2008)

frage ist doch hier erstmal wie man einfach definiert 

das s2 set soll man ja angeblich fast geschenkt bekommen...nun gut wenn ich die zeit habe täglich 10 std auf einem bg zu verbringen hab ich das set auch nach einer woche komplett

genauso verhält es sich mit den besseren sets egal ob pve oder pvp 

finde nicht das es zu "einfach" ist sondern entsprechend dem zeitaufwand den man betreiben muss um an die items zu kommen gut angepasst ist 

ich hole/farme/erkämpfe mir kein item wegen der farbe sondern wegen der werte !!!


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (30. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wenn du es denn noch begründen könntest, wäre es toll.
> Was genau ist "dämlich" ?



PvP Gimps  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur weil manche Leute mehr können, als hinter nem Mob stehen und ständig ne Taste zu drücken, sind sie net gleich Gimps  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (30. September 2008)

PvP items sind einfach viel zu einfach abgreifbar....
Meist leiden dan unter den blau/grün leechern die ganze fraktion in der runde...

PvE epics, mein ich, ist ansichtsache, je nachdem ob man ein 24/7 spieler ist
oder mal eben in ner kleinen gilde mal gemütlich samstags kara cleart. 

Fakt ist aber lila ist einfach zu bekommen (crafting und random world zeug), 
aber gute epics die nicht eben bis zum attumen gilden firstkill halten,
muss man schon dafür eine gewisse leistung erbringen.


----------



## Bartel (30. September 2008)

Steffi_HH schrieb:


> Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber es gibt Leute, die haben auch ein Leben außerhalb von WoW und können/wollen nicht 24/7 vorm PC hängen.
> Sollen die bis in alle Ewigkeit ohne Epics rumlaufen, einfach weil sie nicht die Zeit oder den Willen haben, sich auschließlich mit WoW zu beschäftigen?



Hi,

für was brauchst du dann Epics, wenn du eh nicht high end Raiden gehst. Dann reicht auch blau. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich gönne den Leuten ihre Sachen. Aber für was brauchst du sie, wenn du sie nicht einsetzten oder ausreitzen kannst.
Zur Info, es gibt auch Leute die haben Familie, Job usw und zocken halt 2-3 Tage in der Woche. Gibt genug davon in unserer Gilde wo nicht jeden Tag oder auch am weekend nicht on sind. Trotzdem gehen sie BT usw. Raiden.

Gruß


----------



## Bartel (30. September 2008)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon das viele Epische Gegenstände sehr einfach zu erreichen sind, find ich es selten dämlich das man im High End PvE Equip keine Chance gegen High End PvP Equip hatt und ich mir so beides Farmen muss -.-



Hier muss man den PvPlern ihren Tribut gewähren. Wenn du PvE machst, dann hast du richtigerweise gegen jemand der PvP macht alleine vom gear her schon fast keine Chance. Genauso kann er mit S4 nicht Sunwell gehen, du mit T6 aber schon. So was nennt sich Gerechtigkeit. Entweder das eine oder das andere. Wenn du beides machst, dann beides.
Darum find ich obwohl ich PvE mache es absolut beschi..., dass man für T-Gutscheine sich S-Sachen holen kann. Was soll das?

Gruß


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (30. September 2008)

Bartel schrieb:


> Hier muss man den PvPlern ihren Tribut gewähren. Wenn du PvE machst, dann hast du richtigerweise gegen jemand der PvP macht alleine vom gear her schon fast keine Chance. Genauso kann er mit S4 nicht Sunwell gehen, du mit T6 aber schon. So was nennt sich Gerechtigkeit. Entweder das eine oder das andere. Wenn du beides machst, dann beides.
> 
> Gruß



Naja ist nicht ganz Richtig, es gibt einige S4 Teile die Besser sind als T6, die Brust für Arms Krieger z.B. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find es halt einfach Ätzend das wenn ich auf der Insel oder sonstwo was am machen bin, mich fast jeder S1 gimp aus den latschen haut, mal abgesehen von caster Klassen die krieg ich auch mitem Holy Priester tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe aber keine Lust ausserhalb von Instanzen nur im PvP Gear rumlaufen zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaria (30. September 2008)

Ach, nicht aufregen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die grosse mehrheit der Leute, die rumheulen, sind nach ihren Profielen unter 18 Jahren. Was darauf hinweist, dass sie eben nur WoW im Kopf haben und keine Verantwortung im Leben tragen müssen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haro3777 (30. September 2008)

Bartel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> für was brauchst du dann Epics, wenn du eh nicht high end Raiden gehst. Dann reicht auch blau. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich gönne den Leuten ihre Sachen. Aber für was brauchst du sie, wenn du sie nicht einsetzten oder ausreitzen kannst.
> Zur Info, es gibt auch Leute die haben Familie, Job usw und zocken halt 2-3 Tage in der Woche. Gibt genug davon in unserer Gilde wo nicht jeden Tag oder auch am weekend nicht on sind. Trotzdem gehen sie BT usw. Raiden.
> ...




es geht nicht um das high-end zeug. diese sachen brauchen wir wirklich nicht unbedingt. aber wenn man t4 oder ähnliches trägt, werden auch unsere bsw. tagesquests leichter. mach mal die tq auf der insel mit einem frischen 70er der grün/blaue standards trägt. das geht auch nicht so leicht von der hand. mein prot. pala hat mit dem grünen zeug mind. 3000-4000 leben weniger, als t4. dazu kommt, dass einem die verteidigungs- und blockwerte fehlen. wenn ich daran denke, dass die gegnerdichte auf der insel ja auch sehr hoch ist, macht das auch keinen spass. also wenn ihr uns diese items verwehrt, können wir als gelegenheitsspieler diese quests auch nicht machen. 

also überlegt, bevor ihr so ein dummes zeug labert.


----------



## Bartel (30. September 2008)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Naja ist nicht ganz Richtig, es gibt einige S4 Teile die Besser sind als T6, die Brust für Arms Krieger z.B.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du keine Lust hast im PvP Gear außerhalb von Instanzen rumzlaufen, dann benutze die SuFu. Da gibts enorm viele Forums wo dann richtigerweise steht: "DANN GEH WEG VON DEIN PVP SERVER".


----------



## Deepender (30. September 2008)

damals vor BC war es noch recht schwer an epic zu kommen, man hat sich über jedes einzelne gefreut, heute tauscht man die epics einfach nur aus


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (30. September 2008)

Bartel schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Lust hast im PvP Gear außerhalb von Instanzen rumzlaufen, dann benutze die SuFu. Da gibts enorm viele Forums wo dann richtigerweise steht: "DANN GEH WEG VON DEIN PVP SERVER".



Na sicher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Früher wars halt so das ich auch im PvE Gear was reissen konnte, Heute geht das halt leider nicht mehr. Mir wärs Halt einfach Recht wenn auf dem Endgame Equip auch Abhärtung drauf wäre, aber nur ca die Hälfte wie auf S4, sonst wirds zu Böse.


----------



## Bartel (30. September 2008)

haro3777 schrieb:


> es geht nicht um das high-end zeug. diese sachen brauchen wir wirklich nicht unbedingt. aber wenn man t4 oder ähnliches trägt, werden auch unsere bsw. tagesquests leichter. mach mal die tq auf der insel mit einem frischen 70er der grün/blaue standards trägt. das geht auch nicht so leicht von der hand. mein prot. pala hat mit dem grünen zeug mind. 3000-4000 leben weniger, als t4. dazu kommt, dass einem die verteidigungs- und blockwerte fehlen. wenn ich daran denke, dass die gegnerdichte auf der insel ja auch sehr hoch ist, macht das auch keinen spass. also wenn ihr uns diese items verwehrt, können wir als gelegenheitsspieler diese quests auch nicht machen.
> 
> also überlegt, bevor ihr so ein dummes zeug labert.



Du brauchst T4 für die Insel dailys? Sorry, aber da bekommst nur ein L2P. Mein kleiner Holy-Pala Twink questet da drüben. Mit blau- Grünen Equip, aber Probleme hab ich da nicht. Wenn du für die Dailys schon episch und T4 brauchst, was bräuchtest du dann für die 25er Raids. Legendär? Sorry, aber für so etwas hab ich kein Verständnis.

Wer hier dumm laberst ist dann wohl die Frage

Edit:
Wenn du schon nicht raiden gehst, für was willst dann die dailys schnell machen. Du sagst es selbst: "Das geht auch nicht so leicht von der Hand". Wie wärs, wenn wir nur noch den Typ anklicken und die Quest beenden können. Zack hab ich das Gold, fertig. Geh mal raiden in den hohen instanzen. Was du da an Repkosten und Gold für Gesundheitstränke, Mana, Bufffood usw. (noch ne lange Liste) brauchst, da wird dir anderst. Als wir damals den Endboss in FDS angegangen sind haben wir uns den Arsch aufgerissen. Wie oft wir gestorben sind bis wir den des erste mal down hatten kann ich gar nicht sagen. Da sind nicht nur 100-200g an einem Abend draufgegangen. Wenn wir also die dailys schneller machen können, dann hat des evtl. seinen Grund. Da du eh nicht Raiden gehen kannst, was macht da die halbe Stunde mehr aus? Nichts. Bei Leuten wie dir, wo evtl. mal irgendwo 3-4 mal am Tag sterben und dann sagen des ist zu schwer oder geht nicht von der Hand, was soll man da sagen. Hier hast alles sei glücklich. Wir haben unsere Sachen oft noch selber hergestellt (Schneider,- Leder, -Plattesachen usw.). Was meinste was des für ein Aufwand war die Mats zu holen. Und du meckerste, dass die dailys nicht von der Hand gehen.


----------



## chaplin (30. September 2008)

haro3777 schrieb:


> alles immer eine sache der betrachtung. ist zwar richtig, dass t4 schnell zu bekommen ist. aber t4 ist ja auch nur die voraussetzung um später t5 und t6 zu erhalten. wie würden denn alle rumflennen, wenn sie sunwell in grün/blauem zeug machen sollten. ich weiss ja nicht wie es euch erging. aber als im letzten jahr bc rauskam und die ersten kara gemacht haben, war es auch nicht leicht diese ini durchzuspielen. das spiel hat sich doch danach weiterentwickelt. wenn bei t4 schluss gewesen wäre, würde doch die hälfte bereits nicht mehr spielen. und t6 ist ja nun wirklich nicht leicht zu bekommen. bei uns auf dem server haben mind. 2/3 der spieler kein t6. ich kenne auch kaum spieler, die überhaut das set voll haben.
> 
> die forderung das nur raids epic bekommen sollen finde ich lächerlich. ich habe keinen imba-charakter, aber als "gelegenheitsspieler" möchte ich auf dauer auch eine einigermaßen vernünftige ausrüstung haben. warum gönnt ihr anderen einfach nichts??? diese itemgeilheit finde ich bei wow zum kotzen. da könnte ja jemand etwas gutes haben, obwohl er nur 5 std. die woche zockt. "mimimi ich spiele 40 std. die woche und habe ein anrecht auf bessere items". :-(  blizz sollte die farben komplett aus dem spiel nehmen. dann würde es einfach nur um die werte gehen.
> 
> eure einstellung ist einfach nur lächerlich. habt ihr nichts besseres zu tun, als euch über solche sachen aufzuregen??? gibt es in eurem leben nichts wichtigeres??? das ist und bleibt nur ein spiel.



Salve!

haro gut das es doch noch Menschen wie dich gibt - hab ich fast schon aufgegeben in diesem Thread.
die meisten die hier schreiben haben doch voll einen an der Waffel (der Blubb Spinat sowieso) 

das was ich aus diesem Haufen gequirlter geschriebener Scheisse raus les ist: 

Es gibt zu viele  hm.. ich nenn sie mal "keinen Bock auf Arbeit" Leute die nix anderes machen außer dieses Spiel zu spielen damit sie wenigstens wenn
sie schon sonst nix gebacken bekommen im RL(meistens nicht mal die eigene Wohnung aufräumen) mit ihren tollen T5/T6 EPIXX!! (imba roxxor) in Shatt stehen und rum Posen können. Ihr seid schon mal oberlächerlich. STOP!: Dies bezieht sich nicht auf alle die T5/T6 haben.. Diejenigen die ich mein wissen es schon selbst hehe. Sind auch meistens die das Mowl am weitesten offen haben.

Was ich noch raus lese ist das viele die dann die besagten Epix haben so einen Egotrip haben müssen das sie es anderen einfach nicht vergönnen(meins meins meins) 
Ich habe das Gefühl es geht gar nicht drum ob es leicht oder schwer ist. Es ist nur ein vorgeschobener Grund. Nur weil ihr eure ganze Zeit in WOW steckt und dann meint 
Gelegenheitsspieler haben das nicht verdient. Lachhaft. Ihr tut mir schon ein bisschen Leid.

Ihr wollt also keine PVP`ler  in ner Inze dabei haben aber selbst mit  T5/T6 ins BG gehen (aka Chuck Norris)mit dem Unterschied Beispiel Schami hinterm Baum verstecken und dann am Ende noch denken wie gut ihr seid muhahaha  
Ihr kriegt ein müdes Lächeln von mir –gähn- 

Ich selbst bin leidenschaftlicher PVP´ler  ja Flames on (mir so was von Wurst) 
Einfach deshalb weil ich lieber gegen Spieler antrete als gegen NPC´s.
Ich habe eine Mischung aus S2,3 und 4. und bis ich da war wo ich jetzt bin ist einige Zeit vergangen also erzählt mir nix von leicht. Wie lange braucht man für Gruul, Maggi  1,5 std?
Wenn man gut ist 45 min? Pah. 15k-30k am Tag?! Wo wir wieder beim Thema wären:
Arbeitslos und Spaß dabei. Und alleine sowieso ned.. 

Auf  nie mehr Wiedersehen ihr  Wayner euer PVP`ler …  

PS: ich kann meinen Char spielen auch wenn ich fast nur PVP mach - zudem kommt ich weis viel mehr über andere Klassen als die meisten PVE`ler


----------



## Dryadris (30. September 2008)

Bartel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> für was brauchst du dann Epics, wenn du eh nicht high end Raiden gehst. Dann reicht auch blau. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich gönne den Leuten ihre Sachen. Aber für was brauchst du sie, wenn du sie nicht einsetzten oder ausreitzen kannst.



Mindestens 90% der Spieler sind der Ansicht, dass man Episch sein *muss* um irgendwohin mitgenommen zu werden. Und woher kommts? Weil es diese "netten" Spieler gibt, die jeden 70er, der nach 2 Wochen noch in blau/grün rumläuft als Noob, als Kackboon, als Gimp oder wie auch sonst bezeichnet. Spieler die nicht Full Epic sind und einer Gruppe beitreten wollen, werden ausgelacht und nicht eingeladen. 

Auf manchen Realms ist es mittlerweile unmöglich Gruppen für Kara zu finden, da die meisten, die suchen, nur auf Markenruns aus sind und dementsprechend schnell durch wollen. Als Grün/Blauer hat man da keine Chance mitgenommen zu werden. 
Also ist man gezwungen sich auf welche Art und Weise auch immer mit Lila Items auszustatten um überhaupt mal Kara von innen zu sehen. 
Jeder Spieler zahlt jeden Monat das gleiche Geld, für das gleiche Spiel, ergo hat auch jeder das gleiche Anrecht die Spielinhalte zu sehen. Die einen sehen ihn früher, die anderen später und manche niemals. 

Würden die selbsternannten "Pro-Gamer" nicht so fest auf ihrem hohen Ross sitzen und Epixx über alles andere stellen und auch mal Spielern die nicht Full Schlagmichtot sind eine Chance geben oder auch mal Grün/Blaue mit auf einen Kararun zu nehmen, dann hätte Blizzard nicht regulierend einschreiten müssen. 
Die Anforderungen sind durch das gestiegene Equip so stark angestiegen, dass es für Neueinsteiger ohne die Möglichkeit sich durch Berufe zu equippen, absolut unmöglich wäre, den Anschluss zu finden. 
Woher soll man bitteschön T4 equivalentes Equip herbekommen um die Chance zu erhalten mal nach Kara zu kommen? Soll man Wochenlang bitten und betteln dass man auch in Grün/Blau mitgenommen wird? Hoffen dass ein Wunder geschieht und man Spieler findet, die auch Grün/Blau sind um mit denen nach Kara zu kommen? 

Auf vielen Realms ist es doch mittlerweile auch schon so, dass Gruul/Maggi/SSC/TK schon gar nicht mehr auf dem Plan steht, sondern nur noch BT/MH/SW. Für Spieler die schon lange spielen ist es kein Problem die übersprungenen Raids zu kompensieren, aber wie soll das ein Neuanfänger machen? Soll er alleine da durchwatscheln? 9 andere für Kara zu finden ist schon schwer, wie soll man dann 24 andere finden?

So jetzt ist man 70 und hats irgendwie geschafft doch nach Kara zu kommen, aber mit der Zeit möchte man doch mal mehr sehen. Sich neuen Herausforderungen stellen, neue Abenteuer erleben. Also schaut man sich um und dann fällt einem die Kinnlade runter. "Equip T5 oder equivalent, sowie Markenequip" sind die üblichsten Anforderungen die eine Gilde an ihre Bewerber stellt. Speziell auf Realms die schon lange bestehen ist das durchaus unterer Standard. 

Also bleibt den meisten Spielern gar nichts anderes übrig, als Kara und Heros bis zum erbrechen und Augenkrebs zu machen um überhaupt die Möglichkeit zu erhalten, bei einer größeren Gilde unterzukommen, wenn man mal mehr machen möchte als nur Dailys und gefarme. Um sich mit Marken komplett zu equippen, vergehen locker ein paar Monate. Bei Raidern oder Hardcorezocker sind es wohl nur wenige Wochen. 
Jetzt kommen bestimmt wieder welche die meinen "Kara sind doch nur 2h und schon hat man 20 Marken" und genau die sollen mir mal zeigen, wie man in einer Gruppe aus Grün/Blau Kara in 2h clear hat. Solche schnellen Runs sind nur möglich, wenn man das Equip zu hat, aber genau das hat man ja zu dem Zeitpunkt noch gar nicht, also ist das absolut kein Maßstab. 


Jeder Spieler, egal wie oft oder wie selten er spielt hat den Zugang zum Markenequipp. Vielspieler haben es schneller, Gelegenheitsspieler brauchen länger dazu. Aber alle tun das gleiche dafür - spielen. Wenn man behauptet dass man das Equip per Marken zu schnell bekommt, dann treten sich die Vielspieler eigentlich selber ans Bein, denn nur diese Gruppe von Spieler erhält es zu schnell. Bei jedem Raid den sie machen erhalten sie ihre Marken, sie rennen in Rekordtempo durch Kara, machen Heroinstanzen mit links... Ein Gelegenheitsspieler wird das niemals machen können.


Würde in die Köpfe der Spieler endlich mal reingehen dass Lila nicht alles ist was man im Spiel brauch, die selbsternannten Pro's mal von ihren hohen Rösser runterkommen und sich alle in der Mitte treffen, dann würde es solche Diskussionen gar nicht mehr geben. Aber so ist es weiterhin dieses "Wie kannst du es nur wagen auch mit einem Sandscheufelchen und einem Eimerchen in den Sandkasten zu kommen, du spielst doch nur 1x in der Woche und ich jeden Tag"


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (30. September 2008)

Dryadris schrieb:


> Mindestens 90% der Spieler sind der Ansicht, dass man Episch sein *muss* um irgendwohin mitgenommen zu werden. Und woher kommts? Weil es diese "netten" Spieler gibt, die jeden 70er, der nach 2 Wochen noch in blau/grün rumläuft als Noob, als Kackboon, als Gimp oder wie auch sonst bezeichnet. Spieler die nicht Full Epic sind und einer Gruppe beitreten wollen, werden ausgelacht und nicht eingeladen.



Ich weiß nicht, ich sehe das nicht so Hart, bei Heroics brauch man nun wirklich keine voll Episch Equipten, in Kara vereinfacht das zwar vieles aber 1-3 Frisch 70er kann man ruhig mitziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dryadris schrieb:


> Jeder Spieler zahlt jeden Monat das gleiche Geld, für das gleiche Spiel, ergo hat auch jeder das gleiche Anrecht die Spielinhalte zu sehen. Die einen sehen ihn früher, die anderen später und manche niemals.
> 
> ....
> 
> Woher soll man bitteschön T4 equivalentes Equip herbekommen um die Chance zu erhalten mal nach Kara zu kommen? Soll man Wochenlang bitten und betteln dass man auch in Grün/Blau mitgenommen wird? Hoffen dass ein Wunder geschieht und man Spieler findet, die auch Grün/Blau sind um mit denen nach Kara zu kommen?



Yep, steht jedem Frei eine Gilde zu Gründen und alles zu Raiden.




Dryadris schrieb:


> So jetzt ist man 70 und hats irgendwie geschafft doch nach Kara zu kommen, aber mit der Zeit möchte man doch mal mehr sehen. Sich neuen Herausforderungen stellen, neue Abenteuer erleben. Also schaut man sich um und dann fällt einem die Kinnlade runter. "Equip T5 oder equivalent, sowie Markenequip" sind die üblichsten Anforderungen die eine Gilde an ihre Bewerber stellt. Speziell auf Realms die schon lange bestehen ist das durchaus unterer Standard.



Sicher ist das Standart, oder würdest du jemanden in Kara Equip mit nach SW nehmen? Da kommst du selbst mit Markenequip nicht weit.



Edit:



chaplin schrieb:


> PS: ich kann meinen Char spielen auch wenn ich fast nur PVP mach - zudem kommt ich weis viel mehr über andere Klassen als die meisten PVE`ler



Aus diesem Grund würde ich gern fast alle unserer Raidmember in die Arena Zwingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nirgendwo lernt man besser sich zu bewegen als in der Arena


----------



## Bartel (30. September 2008)

@Dryadris

Klar ist es nicht richtig, dass man leute die das Equip nicht haben auslacht. So etwas machen aber viele auch nicht. Die wo es machen sind ned ganz dicht. Aber ihr sagt, dass ihr keine Gruppen für Kara findet, da die Gilden nur Markenruns machen und du da nicht mitkansst. Genau hier ist der erste Punkt. Es ist ein Markenrun, kein Ausstattungsrun. Da es anscheinend so vielen geht wie dir, warum macht ihr dann keine Gilde auf. Nennt sie von mir aus die "Gelegenheitsspieler vom ServerXXX".
Nächster Punkt. Die hohen Gilden nehmen nur noch Leute auf, wo T5 und besser haben. Auch das ist richtig. Aber, wenn diese Gilden jedesmal wenn ihnen eine Klasse fehlt einen reinnehmen wo sie noch ausstatten müssen und wieder alles neu erklären, was meinste wohl wie lange man da bräuchte um weiterzukommen.
Du ahnst nicht, wie oft sich Gilden über Leute aufregen, welche sich equipen lassen haben und dann abhauen. Von daher wird schon ein bestimmter Stand vorausgesetzt, dass solche Sachen nicht passieren. Ihr denkt wohl, dass Gilden wo BT gehen usw. alles easy haben und nur so durchfliegen. Glaub mir, des ist nicht der Fall. Auch diese haben ihre Probleme und da können sie nicht auch noch andere "Hochziehen".
Du sagst du willst die höhenren Instanzen sehen und das geht nur mit Equip. Das ist nur zum Teil richtig. Selbstverständlich kannst du ohne bestimmtes Equip die oberen Instanzen nicht schaffen. Aber glaub mir, nur weil jemand T5 hat, heißt des nicht, dass der nur so durchfliegt.
Und nun kommt der Punkt wo ich sage, dass des von euch am meisten vergessen wird. Die Leute wo heute SW, BT usw gehen mussten auch mal durch Kara durch. Und die hatten kein Epik. Nichts. Die waren grün und Blau. Aber sie haben es auch geschaft. Heute gibt es zu jedem Boss ne Anleitung an der man sich oreintieren kann. Ihr müsst schon verstehen, dass die Leute nicht unbedingt immer Lust haben andere auszustatten. Wenn sie das jedes mal machen würden wenn sie einer diesbezüglich anschreibt, dann wäre der Tag auch gelaufen.
Von daher kann ich nur sagen, rauft euch zusammen. Oft hat einer nen Twink wo dann evtl. mit euch mitgeht und auch helfen kann. Da kommst dann vielleicht mal durch Kara durch. Aber glaub mir, schon ab SSC ist Equip nicht mehr alles. Dort entscheiden auch spielerische Fähigkeiten.

Du schreibst, dass jeder das gleiche zahlt und somit den gleichen Anspruch hat auf die gleichen Items. Wer hällt dich auf alles zu raiden? Die Gilden wo bei euch auf dem Server am weitesten sind oder du selbst, weil du es zeitlich nicht einrichten kannst, was ja auch nicht schlimm ist? Du kannst jederzeit BT gehen. Alles offen.

Gruß


----------



## haro3777 (30. September 2008)

Bartel schrieb:


> Du brauchst T4 für die Insel dailys? Sorry, aber da bekommst nur ein L2P. Mein kleiner Holy-Pala Twink questet da drüben. Mit blau- Grünen Equip, aber Probleme hab ich da nicht. Wenn du für die Dailys schon episch und T4 brauchst, was bräuchtest du dann für die 25er Raids. Legendär? Sorry, aber für so etwas hab ich kein Verständnis.
> 
> Wer hier dumm laberst ist dann wohl die Frage
> 
> ...




genau du bist der typ den ich meine. du bist einer von denen, die keinem etwas gönnen. ich habe 100-200 gold an rep. kosten. :-) mimimi 

früher war alles besser. mimimi :-) ich trage die die "brustplatte der uralten könige". die habe ich mir auch selber hergestellt. ich spiele max. 4-6 std. die woche. rechne mal aus, wie lange ich wohl gebraucht habe, um für die 1.-3. ausführung alle mats zusammen zu bekommen. ich glaube in der zeit hätten andere full t5 zusammengespielt. warum darf ein gelegenheitsspieler, in deinen augen, soetwas nicht haben???

wer lesen kann, ist klar im vorteil. steht da von mir geschrieben, dass ich t4 brauche???? ohhhhh, nein steht da nicht. da steht, dass es für jemanden leichter wird mit einer besseren rüssi. warum will ich schneller die daylis schaffen??? weil 1 std. spielzeit für mich luxus sind. wofür brauche ich das gold???? um mir auf dauer gute rezepte, rüssi oder waffen kaufen zu können. leider kann ich nicht jeden tag 6-10 std. zocken und an diesen raids teilnehmen. es sei denn, ich reiche im rl die scheidung ein und lasse meine 2 kinder fallen. :-)

ach ja, wofür brauche ich nocheinmal epic??? denk mal genauer nach. wenn ich mich im spiel nicht mehr verbessern kann, wozu spiele ich es noch?? irgendwo muss ein gelegenheitsspieler ja auch ein ziel haben.

so jetzt bist du wieder dran. :-) habe mich eventuell ja auch vorher nicht richtig ausgedrück. ist jetzt auch nicht böse gemeint. soll dir nur mal eine andere sichtweise zeigen. wenn du meinen namen genauer ansiehst, kannst du mein alter sogar erkennen. und mit "31" hat man andere probleme im leben und freut sich trotzdem, wenn man im spiel kleine verbesserungen erhält.


----------



## Madrake (30. September 2008)

Also erstmals sorry, das ich nun den Beitrag kommentiere... - aber da kann ich zugut einiges noch dazufügen/ beitragen...




Dryadris schrieb:


> Mindestens 90% der Spieler sind der Ansicht, dass man Episch sein *muss* um irgendwohin mitgenommen zu werden. Und woher kommts? Weil es diese "netten" Spieler gibt, die jeden 70er, der nach 2 Wochen noch in blau/grün rumläuft als Noob, als Kackboon, als Gimp oder wie auch sonst bezeichnet. Spieler die nicht Full Epic sind und einer Gruppe beitreten wollen, werden ausgelacht und nicht eingeladen.



Ich weiß nur soviel, das ich noch zu Zeiten von 2007 mit blau Equip, und einem grünem Gürtel und Zauberstab nach Karazhan bin. Ich weiß selber nicht warum alle full epic wollen... - Markenrun ganz gewiss nicht - der ist auch möglich mit blau Equipment - zwar nicht so schnell, aber es ist möglich... - und btw. ich forderte ja alles was unter einem Itemlevel von 126 hat (Equip) in blau umzuändern... - dann wären alle Dropps aus Karazhan die mal lila warn wieder blau, auch Gruul und Maggi.
Die Geschichte mit Karazhan Random ist zwar nicht neu, und wird sich auch nicht ändern... - ich hab auch mit Hängen und Würgen meinen Twink (Deftank) so gut es geht Karardy equipt, wären die Heromarken nicht seelengebunden, wäre dies durchaus schneller gegangen... -> fordere demzufolge Heromarken accountgebunden -.-



Dryadris schrieb:


> Jeder Spieler zahlt jeden Monat das gleiche Geld, für das gleiche Spiel, ergo hat auch jeder das gleiche Anrecht die Spielinhalte zu sehen. Die einen sehen ihn früher, die anderen später und manche niemals.



Stimmt...




Dryadris schrieb:


> Würden die selbsternannten "Pro-Gamer" nicht so fest auf ihrem hohen Ross sitzen und Epixx über alles andere stellen und auch mal Spielern die nicht Full Schlagmichtot sind eine Chance geben oder auch mal Grün/Blaue mit auf einen Kararun zu nehmen, dann hätte Blizzard nicht regulierend einschreiten müssen.
> Die Anforderungen sind durch das gestiegene Equip so stark angestiegen, dass es für Neueinsteiger ohne die Möglichkeit sich durch Berufe zu equippen, absolut unmöglich wäre, den Anschluss zu finden.
> Woher soll man bitteschön T4 equivalentes Equip herbekommen um die Chance zu erhalten mal nach Kara zu kommen? Soll man Wochenlang bitten und betteln dass man auch in Grün/Blau mitgenommen wird? Hoffen dass ein Wunder geschieht und man Spieler findet, die auch Grün/Blau sind um mit denen nach Kara zu kommen?



Neueinsteiger in WoW haben es ohnehin schon schwer genug... Mount schon mit 30 - welcher Neu 30er hat so ohne weiteres schon 40 Gold auf der Seite einfach so rumliegen? Ohne das er nun Paladin oder Hexer ist.
Andere Frage woher soll man das "geforderte" epicequip als Neu 70er für Karazhan herbekommen? Ohne PvP zu machen? Was demzufolge auch schon für meist alle Heroinzen gefordert wird... - also wenn man schon keine Heromarken bekommen kann, wie soll man an lila Equipment kommen? Worldrnd Drops? Berufe? - armes WoW...



Dryadris schrieb:


> Auf vielen Realms ist es doch mittlerweile auch schon so, dass Gruul/Maggi/SSC/TK schon gar nicht mehr auf dem Plan steht, sondern nur noch BT/MH/SW. Für Spieler die schon lange spielen ist es kein Problem die übersprungenen Raids zu kompensieren, aber wie soll das ein Neuanfänger machen? Soll er alleine da durchwatscheln? 9 andere für Kara zu finden ist schon schwer, wie soll man dann 24 andere finden?



hm das ist mir neu... - ZA wird bei uns noch gegangen (ok ich hab mich ja abgesetzt - aber hab noch über ICQ mti den andren so noch Kontakt)... - Kara ist nun nur noch Twink Raid - ZA/ SSC/ FdS und Hyjal - BT wurde bei uns wieder abgesägt... - ich finde das ist mal dahingestellt, zum Teil wird auch SSC (Lurker) und FdS (Leerhäscher) Random von Gilden die BT auf Farmstatus haben angeboten



Dryadris schrieb:


> So jetzt ist man 70 und hats irgendwie geschafft doch nach Kara zu kommen, aber mit der Zeit möchte man doch mal mehr sehen. Sich neuen Herausforderungen stellen, neue Abenteuer erleben. Also schaut man sich um und dann fällt einem die Kinnlade runter. "Equip T5 oder equivalent, sowie Markenequip" sind die üblichsten Anforderungen die eine Gilde an ihre Bewerber stellt. Speziell auf Realms die schon lange bestehen ist das durchaus unterer Standard.



Das sind aber dann Gilden die hauptsächlich nur noch T5 mitunter ZA Raiden oder schon einen Schritt weitergehen - also Hyjal+ - schau einfach mal nochmals durch Gilden die am Anfang von T5 stehen...



Dryadris schrieb:


> Also bleibt den meisten Spielern gar nichts anderes übrig, als Kara und Heros bis zum erbrechen und Augenkrebs zu machen um überhaupt die Möglichkeit zu erhalten, bei einer größeren Gilde unterzukommen, wenn man mal mehr machen möchte als nur Dailys und gefarme. Um sich mit Marken komplett zu equippen, vergehen locker ein paar Monate. Bei Raidern oder Hardcorezocker sind es wohl nur wenige Wochen.
> Jetzt kommen bestimmt wieder welche die meinen "Kara sind doch nur 2h und schon hat man 20 Marken" und genau die sollen mir mal zeigen, wie man in einer Gruppe aus Grün/Blau Kara in 2h clear hat. Solche schnellen Runs sind nur möglich, wenn man das Equip zu hat, aber genau das hat man ja zu dem Zeitpunkt noch gar nicht, also ist das absolut kein Maßstab.



berichtigung 22 Marken aus Kara in ca. 2 Stunden... - ja hab ich auch öfters gesehen bei Gilden die nicht mehr Leute zusammenbekommen für Gruul und Co. da schon da die Koordination scheiterte alle unter einen Hut zu bekommen... - Aber hey freu dich doch auf WotLK da soll es alles sowohl als 25er als auch 10er Raid geben...



Dryadris schrieb:


> Jeder Spieler, egal wie oft oder wie selten er spielt hat den Zugang zum Markenequipp. Vielspieler haben es schneller, Gelegenheitsspieler brauchen länger dazu. Aber alle tun das gleiche dafür - spielen. Wenn man behauptet dass man das Equip per Marken zu schnell bekommt, dann treten sich die Vielspieler eigentlich selber ans Bein, denn nur diese Gruppe von Spieler erhält es zu schnell. Bei jedem Raid den sie machen erhalten sie ihre Marken, sie rennen in Rekordtempo durch Kara, machen Heroinstanzen mit links... Ein Gelegenheitsspieler wird das niemals machen können.



Ich definiere mal so den "Casual" Gamer im Sinne von Blizzard gibt es im eigentlich Sinne nicht... - schau doch mal im Normalfall eine Person an, die täglich max. 2 Stunden spielt, und sag mir was er in der Zeit alles machen kann, wenn er sich täglich in Shattrath ausloggt... Allein ich hab für alle Dailys auf Quel'Danas nahezu 1,5h Stunden gebraucht + die 2 auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel - so was macht man dann in der andren halben Stunde? zurückfliegen nach Shattrath bzw. die Daily in Nagrand dann sind auch schon die 2 Stunden rum... - und man hat im Sinne für sein eigenes Equip eigentlich nichts gemacht... - anderst gesehen eine Gruppe für ne Inze suchen? Forget it, alleine die Suche kann durchaus über 2 Stunden dauern...



Dryadris schrieb:


> Würde in die Köpfe der Spieler endlich mal reingehen dass Lila nicht alles ist was man im Spiel brauch, die selbsternannten Pro's mal von ihren hohen Rösser runterkommen und sich alle in der Mitte treffen, dann würde es solche Diskussionen gar nicht mehr geben. Aber so ist es weiterhin dieses "Wie kannst du es nur wagen auch mit einem Sandscheufelchen und einem Eimerchen in den Sandkasten zu kommen, du spielst doch nur 1x in der Woche und ich jeden Tag"



Wie war es frühers, bei den ersten Anfangsraids vom Content? UBRS/ ZG/ AQ20 - naja das MC ab und zu mal blau gedroppt wurde, ja aber das warn Rnddrops... - aber sonst durchweg die erste Raidinze die NUR Epic droppte... - also UBRS frühers 15er nun 10er Raid - komplett meist nur blau... - also und das Equip das man daraus hat ist auch im Vergleich nicht besser was man aus Kara sagen kann - genauso das Zeugs aus AQ20 und ZG...


mfg Madrake



btw. ich fordere eine Itemlevelzurücksetzung - alles was unter einem Itemlevel von 126 ist, wird zu blau, der Rest kann lila bleiben bzw. Orange. Das ist das meiste wieder im klaren. Bzw. komplettes S1/ S2 soll auch blau werden.


----------



## Aldaria (30. September 2008)

Ach, soviele schöne lange Beiträge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich möchte alle nochmal daran Erinnern, WoW ist ein mmpog, was soviel bedeutet, ihr benötigt eure Kamaraden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Verlieren sie die Lust am Spiel, oder können Equip mässig nicht mithalten, könnt ihr bald wieder Solo games zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaria (30. September 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> Wie war es frühers, bei den ersten Anfangsraids vom Content?



Wie, war es früher, das lese ich immer wieder. Ganz einfach, früher gab es noch keine Computer, und man hat mit Legos gespielt. Evt, solltest du das auch wieder machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Gesellschaft ändert sich eben und man sollte sich mit der Gesellschaft ändern, oder man geht unter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (30. September 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> btw. ich fordere eine Itemlevelzurücksetzung - alles was unter einem Itemlevel von 126 ist, wird zu blau, der Rest kann lila bleiben bzw. Orange. Das ist das meiste wieder im klaren. Bzw. komplettes S1/ S2 soll auch blau werden.



Das wäre Toll, meiner erfahrung nach sind nämlich die full S1/S2 Equipten die leute die am lautesten nach full epic... ach quatsch full t6 ... schreien wenn sie Kara machen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ich weiß ist nicht bei allen so!)


----------



## Bartel (30. September 2008)

haro3777 schrieb:


> genau du bist der typ den ich meine. du bist einer von denen, die keinem etwas gönnen. ich habe 100-200 gold an rep. kosten. :-) mimimi
> 
> früher war alles besser. mimimi :-) ich trage die die "brustplatte der uralten könige". die habe ich mir auch selber hergestellt. ich spiele max. 4-6 std. die woche. rechne mal aus, wie lange ich wohl gebraucht habe, um für die 1.-3. ausführung alle mats zusammen zu bekommen. ich glaube in der zeit hätten andere full t5 zusammengespielt. warum darf ein gelegenheitsspieler, in deinen augen, soetwas nicht haben???
> 
> ...



Hi,

auch ich bin keine 20 mehr. Habe einen Job usw.
Du schreibst du willst Rezepte, Gegenstände usw. Du hast  1 Stunde Zeit zum spielen und das ist Luxus. Klar, in einer Stunde reist du nichts. 2-3 Stunden am Stück müssen sein. Und selbst da schafft du mit ner normal ausgestatten Gruppe nicht mal Kara. Aber genau hier denkt ihr nur an euch. Wenn alles so leicht gemacht wird, wo bleibt dann noch der Reiz für die anderen Gruppen. Ich geh nicht nur Raiden wegen den Eqiks (klar auch, man will seinen Fortschritt auch sehen), sondern weil ich die Inzen auch mal sehen will. Hier tut es mir leid für dich, aber mit 1-2 Stunden am Tag kommst da nicht hin. Dafür ist das Spiel nicht ausgelegt.
Wenn du ein Ziel im Spiel brauchst und das in deinen Sachen liegt, wo du an hast, dann kann ich dir auch nicht helfen. Ich gönne den Leuten ihre Epiks, aber du musst zugeben. Diesel Lvl in dem sich die Epiksachen befinden ist der Wahnsinn. Es kommt dann halt oft vor, dass du genau solche Leute in ner Gruppe hast und du dich wunderst, dass der Boss nicht down geht oder sie nach 1 Stunde sagen, haa sorry leute ich muss off und du wieder Leute suchen kannst. Wenn man dann nur 2-3 Stunden Zeit hat, dann wird auch dies knapp. Der Itemstand hat halt immer aussage darüber treffen können wo sich jemand im Spiel befindet und ob er auch schon bestimmte Sachen gesehen hat. Und du sagst es, Epiks für die dailys braucht man nicht. Machts nur leichter. Aber dann hast ja gar kein Ziel mehr, wenn du die dann mit deinen tollen Sachen im Handumdrehen lösen kannst. Was dann? 

Gruß


----------



## Madrake (30. September 2008)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Wie, war es früher, das lese ich immer wieder. Ganz einfach, früher gab es noch keine Computer, und man hat mit Legos gespielt. Evt, solltest du das auch wieder machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




aber dann wäre das ganze herumgeplärre in den Handelschannels (OG/IF/Shat) nichtmehr... - fullepicrun Kara nur mit vollem epischen Gear... usw.

Hat man frühers auch solche Auschreibungen gehabt für ZG oder UBRS? Ok AQ20 suckt jetzt auch noch auf 70 -.- aber nur mal so gesehen...??? - da ging es genauso mit wirkich gutem blauem Equipment Level 58+.


Mir ging das schon seit langem wirklich auf den Keks diese Marktschreier - suchen fullepic healer mit vorlieben Priester... usw... - was wollen die bitteschön mit einem voll epischen Heiler??? - für Karazhan und dann auch noch Priester der langweilt sich zu Tode, und zählt die Kacheln an der Wand... - lieber einen gut blauen der sich noch bißchen anstrengen muss als ein Heiler der sich langweilt und noch beim Heilen einschläft weil keine Action kommt...


----------



## Erriel (30. September 2008)

Dryadris schrieb:


> Mindestens 90% der Spieler sind der Ansicht, dass man Episch sein *muss* um irgendwohin mitgenommen zu werden. Und woher kommts? Weil es diese "netten" Spieler gibt, die jeden 70er, der nach 2 Wochen noch in blau/grün rumläuft als Noob, als Kackboon, als Gimp oder wie auch sonst bezeichnet. Spieler die nicht Full Epic sind und einer Gruppe beitreten wollen, werden ausgelacht und nicht eingeladen.



Und weißt du wieso das so ist?
Weil inzwischen JEDER mit EPIC rumrennen KANN!

Ich sags ganz ehrlich.
Jeder kann eine Karazhan Gruppe finden. Jede Woche einmal durch. Nach einem Monat kann man sich schon T6 ähnliche Items kaufen.
Sorry aber das kann so nicht sein!

Das Argument mit "Ja dann gehen die Daylies leichter" lass ich mal so im Raum stehen. Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach ist das absolute Grütze aber ich muss ja nicht jedem Eimer meine Sichtweise der Dinge aufzwingen.

Das man für einige Instanzen einfach ein bestimmtes Gear braucht ist richtig. Das manche sich das Gear über PvP holen ist von meiner Seite aus auch in Ordung.
Nur mal im ernst. Die meisten Leute die durch PVP an ihre Items kommen, haben nunmal nicht wirklich Plan von dem was man in einer Instanz zu tun hat (ich rede hier NICHT von Twinks!)

Darum lehnen viele Leute die SX equipten Spieler ab!


Ich gönne jedem seine Items. Jedem der es VERDIENT hat.
Nur krig ich die krätze wenn ich leute rumrennen sehe, die nichtmal wissen wie man z.B. Flüche entfernt (als Magier z.B.) oder wissen, wie man in einer Gruppe zu agieren hat und vielleicht noch mit nem Top Gear rumrennen, wofür andere Wochen/Monatelang durch Kara/ssc/tk/BT/Hyjal o.ä. laufen.

Das macht mich fuchsig.


----------



## haro3777 (30. September 2008)

Bartel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> auch ich bin keine 20 mehr. Habe einen Job usw.
> Du schreibst du willst Rezepte, Gegenstände usw. Du hast  1 Stunde Zeit zum spielen und das ist Luxus. Klar, in einer Stunde reist du nichts. 2-3 Stunden am Stück müssen sein. Und selbst da schafft du mit ner normal ausgestatten Gruppe nicht mal Kara. Aber genau hier denkt ihr nur an euch. Wenn alles so leicht gemacht wird, wo bleibt dann noch der Reiz für die anderen Gruppen. Ich geh nicht nur Raiden wegen den Eqiks (klar auch, man will seinen Fortschritt auch sehen), sondern weil ich die Inzen auch mal sehen will. Hier tut es mir leid für dich, aber mit 1-2 Stunden am Tag kommst da nicht hin. Dafür ist das Spiel nicht ausgelegt.
> ...



es ist nicht so, dass ich keine ahnung habe. ich gehe auch gelegentlich in inis mit. muss halt aber zeit dafür haben. t6 werde ich nie haben, dass ist mir klar. aber ich spiele auch bereits seit 2006 und habe viele freunde durch das spiel bekommen. mein ziel ist nicht unbedingt das beste epic zu bekommen. ich unterhalte mich gerne und freue mich halt über neue sachen, die ich mit meiner wenigen zeit bekommen kann. es gibt immer neue sachen, wie rezepte oder andere gegenstände, die ich haben will. habe mir jetzt sogar einen 19er pvp twin gezogen und ausgerüstet. kostet auch einige zeit und viel gold. jeder hat halt andere ziele. also ziele gibt es immer. du musst ja bedenken, dass man mit weniger zeit alles später sieht und bekommt. 

mir ist auch klar, dass ich in sunwell keiner gruppe weiterhelfen kann. aber das ist ja auch das problem, dass einige sich selber überschätzen. aber für normale ini's reicht es immer locher. spiele ja nicht umsonst fast 3 jahre.


----------



## Aldaria (30. September 2008)

Leute, jammert nicht rum, Blizzard hat WoW sicher nicht entwickelt, um Hardcore Spieler eine freude zu machen.
Findet euch damit ab, WoW wurde aus einem Zweck entwickelt, Geld zu verdienen. Und will man Geld verdienen, muss man den breiten Markt ansprechen und nicht 100 oder 200 ProGamer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dryadris (30. September 2008)

Bartel schrieb:


> @Dryadris
> 
> Klar ist es nicht richtig, dass man leute die das Equip nicht haben auslacht. So etwas machen aber viele auch nicht. Die wo es machen sind ned ganz dicht. Aber ihr sagt, dass ihr keine Gruppen für Kara findet, da die Gilden nur Markenruns machen und du da nicht mitkansst. Genau hier ist der erste Punkt. Es ist ein Markenrun, kein Ausstattungsrun. Da es anscheinend so vielen geht wie dir, warum macht ihr dann keine Gilde auf. Nennt sie von mir aus die "Gelegenheitsspieler vom ServerXXX".


Ich gebe nur das wieder, was man bei mir auf dem Realm in Handelschannel oder Gruppensuchchannel so zu lesen bekommt. 95% der Suche betreffen ausschließlich Markenruns. Ganz selten findet sich mal ein Nicht-Markenrun, was aber eher die Ausnahme darstellt. 
Bei Kara ist gerade dieser "Lila-Wahn" auf beiden Seiten problematisch. Die eine Seite fordert es zur Mitnahme, die andere Seite will nur mit Spielern in Lila da reingehen weils ja schneller geht. Somit schauen die Leute in Blau in die Röhre, da sie bei beiden Seiten auf Ablehnung stoßen. 




Bartel schrieb:


> Nächster Punkt. Die hohen Gilden nehmen nur noch Leute auf, wo T5 und besser haben. Auch das ist richtig. Aber, wenn diese Gilden jedesmal wenn ihnen eine Klasse fehlt einen reinnehmen wo sie noch ausstatten müssen und wieder alles neu erklären, was meinste wohl wie lange man da bräuchte um weiterzukommen.
> Du ahnst nicht, wie oft sich Gilden über Leute aufregen, welche sich equipen lassen haben und dann abhauen. Von daher wird schon ein bestimmter Stand vorausgesetzt, dass solche Sachen nicht passieren. Ihr denkt wohl, dass Gilden wo BT gehen usw. alles easy haben und nur so durchfliegen. Glaub mir, des ist nicht der Fall. Auch diese haben ihre Probleme und da können sie nicht auch noch andere "Hochziehen".
> Du sagst du willst die höhenren Instanzen sehen und das geht nur mit Equip. Das ist nur zum Teil richtig. Selbstverständlich kannst du ohne bestimmtes Equip die oberen Instanzen nicht schaffen. Aber glaub mir, nur weil jemand T5 hat, heißt des nicht, dass der nur so durchfliegt.
> Und nun kommt der Punkt wo ich sage, dass des von euch am meisten vergessen wird. Die Leute wo heute SW, BT usw gehen mussten auch mal durch Kara durch. Und die hatten kein Epik. Nichts. Die waren grün und Blau. Aber sie haben es auch geschaft. Heute gibt es zu jedem Boss ne Anleitung an der man sich oreintieren kann. Ihr müsst schon verstehen, dass die Leute nicht unbedingt immer Lust haben andere auszustatten. Wenn sie das jedes mal machen würden wenn sie einer diesbezüglich anschreibt, dann wäre der Tag auch gelaufen.
> Von daher kann ich nur sagen, rauft euch zusammen. Oft hat einer nen Twink wo dann evtl. mit euch mitgeht und auch helfen kann. Da kommst dann vielleicht mal durch Kara durch. Aber glaub mir, schon ab SSC ist Equip nicht mehr alles. Dort entscheiden auch spielerische Fähigkeiten.


Keine Sorge ich weiß dass BT kein Zuckerschlecken ist. Auch wenn ich es aus Zeitgründen bisher noch nicht dorthin geschafft habe, so höre ich es dennoch von Freunden die sich in diesem Bereich bewegen. Meine Zeitgründe sind eben diese, dass ich Spätschicht arbeite und nunmal erst ab 23 Uhr online gehen kann und da vieles schon gelaufen ist. 
Aber auch bei den Gilden ist es mittlerweile so, dass der Epicwahn zugeschlagen hat. Klar können Gilden die im T6 Bereich unterwegs sind, nicht erst noch die Spieler ausstatten, wenn diese Klasse gerade benötigt wird. Das ist jedem einleuchtend. Aber oftmals fordern Gilden, die gar nicht in dem Content unterwegs sind solch einen Equipstand, weil sie es leichter haben wollen. Dieses allgemeine Denken: "Wer Full Epic ist, kann spielen". Dass das nicht stimmt, ist vielen leider unbekannt. Equip ist nicht alles, aber für viele ist eben das Equip der wichtigste Maßstab an dem sie, angeblich, beurteilen können, was der Spieler leisten kann und was nicht. Hat jemand nicht das erwartete Equip wird er abgelehnt ohne vorher die Chance erhalten zu haben, seinen Skill unter Beweis zu stellen. 
Von "Hochziehen" halte ich absolut nichts, denn was bringt einem gutes Equip, wenn man die grundlegenden Dinge des Gruppenspiels absolut nicht beherrscht? Gar nix! Aber auch hier trifft wieder der Faktor "Equip > Skill" zu, fälschlicherweise. 
Glaub mir, ich beneide die Spieler die damals die Bosse noch ohne Guide gemacht haben und die Zeit hätte ich ehrlich gesagt gerne miterlebt. Es ist auch nicht so, dass ich deren Erfolg schmälern möchte, aber dennoch bin ich der Ansicht, dass es ihnen nicht das Recht gibt, zu fordern, was nunmal die Mehrheit des Spiels zu bekommen hat und was nicht. 




Bartel schrieb:


> Du schreibst, dass jeder das gleiche zahlt und somit den gleichen Anspruch hat auf die gleichen Items. Wer hällt dich auf alles zu raiden? Die Gilden wo bei euch auf dem Server am weitesten sind oder du selbst, weil du es zeitlich nicht einrichten kannst, was ja auch nicht schlimm ist? Du kannst jederzeit BT gehen. Alles offen.
> Gruß


Es hält mich in dem Sinn nichts aus, außer mein Job. Ich bin nunmal jemand der Spätschicht arbeitet und aus dem Grund von 16-23 Uhr außer Haus ist. Also die Zeit, in der die meisten Gilden auf meinem Server ihre Raids ansetzen. Es gibt keine Gilde auf meinem Server die ihre Raids nachts ansetzen und nur das Wochenende mit zu können, ist den meisten Gilden schlichtweg zu selten. Also ist es eine Kombination aus beiden Gründen. Einerseits die Zeit und andererseits die Gilden denen 1x pro Woche zu wenig Teilnahme ist. Ich kanns sogar verstehen warum es ihnen zu wenig ist, auch wenn es mir natürlich die Möglichkeit nimmt im Spielecontent weiter zu kommen. Aber damit muss ich leben und ich tue es sogar sehr gut. Ich bin ein Vielspieler und verbringe meine Zeit eben mit Heroinzen, mal spontane Kararuns in der Nacht oder mal einen ZA Besuch am Wochenende. Eben das, was mir mit meiner Zeit möglich ist und was sich gerade so ergibt.





> hm das ist mir neu... - ZA wird bei uns noch gegangen (ok ich hab mich ja abgesetzt - aber hab noch über ICQ mti den andren so noch Kontakt)... - Kara ist nun nur noch Twink Raid - ZA/ SSC/ FdS und Hyjal - BT wurde bei uns wieder abgesägt... - ich finde das ist mal dahingestellt, zum Teil wird auch SSC (Lurker) und FdS (Leerhäscher) Random von Gilden die BT auf Farmstatus haben angeboten


Also bei uns auf dem Realm sind die meisten Spieler über diese Raidinstanzen bereits weit hinaus und wenn man den 2er betrachtet wird dafür gar nicht gesucht, nicht einmal mehr Random Gruul wird noch gesucht. 
ZA wird bei uns noch gegangen, allerdings zum größten Teil wegen dem Bären und weniger wegen der Instanz selbst. Bei den Timeruns können die wenigsten mithalten, wenn sie nicht schon das Equip für haben. Timerun ist nicht ohne wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiß. 




> Ich weiß nicht, ich sehe das nicht so Hart, bei Heroics brauch man nun wirklich keine voll Episch Equipten, in Kara vereinfacht das zwar vieles aber 1-3 Frisch 70er kann man ruhig mitziehen


Sehe ich genauso, aber da gehören wir wohl der Minderheit an ^^
Die Meisten haben wohl schlichtweg Angst davor Frisch 70er mitzunehmen, denn man könnte ja einen Wipe haben was ja dann wieder Unmengen an Repkosten wären (ja absichtlich übertrieben ^^)




> Sicher ist das Standart, oder würdest du jemanden in Kara Equip mit nach SW nehmen? Da kommst du selbst mit Markenequip nicht weit.


Nein würde ich nicht, aber SW ist ja wohl doch recht hoch gegriffen. Für SW wird von den meisten Gilden mindestens 3 Teile T6 gefordert. Mit Full T5 qualifiziert man sich bei uns auf dem Realm für BT und MH. Hat man T5 noch nicht komplett, hat man schon schlechte Karten auf einen Raidplatz für MH/BT. 




> Ich sags ganz ehrlich.
> Jeder kann eine Karazhan Gruppe finden. Jede Woche einmal durch. Nach einem Monat kann man sich schon T6 ähnliche Items kaufen.
> Sorry aber das kann so nicht sein!


Ein Monat Kara wären 88 Marken... Stimmt da kann man sich ein paar Schuhe kaufen. Wie viele Items erhält man wenn man 1 Monat lang BT/MH raidet? 1 Item? 2 Items? Wieviel Spaß hat man bei einem Monat Kara wenn Aran zum 4ten Mal fällt und wieviel Spaß hat man wenn man MH einen Monat lang raidet und ein Boss endlich zum ersten Mal fällt? Wo ist die Freude größer?
Wer nur raidet um Equip zu bekommen, der hat in meinen Augen den Sinn des Spiels ein wenig verfehlt. In dem Spiel geht es darum mit anderen Erfolge zu feiern und Spaß zu haben und nicht um zu "arbeiten".


----------



## Mofeist (30. September 2008)

im vergleich zu früher viiiiiiel zu leicht


----------



## soul6 (30. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Epics != Epics
> 
> PvP Epics sind in meinen augen und auch in vielen anderen nicht wirkliche epics sondern einfach nur lila items damit
> die ganzen pvp g1/\/\|°$ nicht weinen
> ...




Gebe dir mal recht ( ausnahmsweise^^), nur das mit den Kara-epics lass ich "nicht ganz" so stehen,
denn du vergisst das wir alle mal rein mußten, um zeugs für die nächsten inis zu bekommen.
Oder hast du mit ZA, Grull etc.. begonnen ?! Kara ist halt einmal der nächste Sprung, von blau zu lila.

lg
randy

p.s.: ach übrigens ?! warum mag dich die community eigentlich nicht ? (siehe die dauernden B1ubb kommentare)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toastbrod (30. September 2008)

Bin auch der Meinung dass sie viel zu einfach zu bekommen sind. Im Fall von BC sollten sogar die erst ab den T5 Instanzen (die aber für 10 mann ausgelegt sein sollten) droppen, und es gibt auch keine items für heroic marken.

Bei PVP gibts nur welche ab ner sehr guten Wertung.


----------



## Gondroval (30. September 2008)

Wuhuuu^^ 
*hust*

Ich hab mich der Abstimmung mal entzogen, weil keine der Antworten wirklich meine Meinung wiederspiegeln.

Ich trage relativ viel lila. 2-T4, bisschen Markenkrams, 2 Teile irgendeines Arenasets und bisschen was aus Heroinzen gedropptes. Ergo, ich bin episch. Grund zum Jubeln? Eher nicht. Der Umhang war Arbeit, der für Marken. Als ich in Kara angefangen habe, waren die meisten schon weiter und ich hab lange gebraucht um die Marken zu bekommen. Und es war Arbeit, verdammte Arbeit und ich hab mich wie ein Schneider gefreut als ich den Umhang hatte. Nun gut, die Markenschuhe habe ich mir zusammengelitten, immermal wieder Kara und ab und an mal Heroini. Mit Glück mal eine Marke von den Dailys.
Ich hab lange die HexerRobe der Vergessens getragen, das blaue Ding. Als ich es bekomme habe, war ich natürlich happy. Naja, mit der Zeit kamen dann mehr Sache aus Kara und so. und ich trug immernoch grüne Handschuhe. Also habe ich mit einem Freund, der das gleiche Problem hatte, zusammengetan und sind in die Arena gegangen. Wir haben uns alle Mühe gegeben und unser ganzes Können und es ging. Wir sind nicht rein, haben 2 Knöpfe gedrückt und sind gestorben, wir haben es wirklich versucht. Am Ende haben wir unsere Rüstung bekommen und haben aufgehört. Es macht kein Spaß mit einer Wertung von 1400 von Typen umgenatzt zu werden, die eigentlih 1800 haben. Mit zunehmender Erfahrung erkennt man viele DInge, vor allem Waffen und helme/Schultern. Und die haben in unserer Riege nichts zu suchen gehabt.

Ich war einmal Za, aus Spaß, und wir haben nichtmal den ersten Boss gekillt. Und, es war fun. Hyal fun, erster Boss tot. Das war geil. Ein richtiges Hochgefühl, weil wir auf Grund unseres Equips wirklich arbeiten mussten. Es war knapp und der Kampf war lang, aber er war tot und über sein Loot konnten wir uns freuen.
Das war Arbeit, glaubt mir. Jeder der nicht Hyal geht ohne TK und SSC durch zu sein weiß wie das läuft. Und es war, wie gesagt, nur Fun.

Ich selber raide nicht, ab und an mal Kara wenn die Gruppe zusammenkommt. Ansonsten verschwende ich meine Zeit mit meinen Twinks, Priester und Krieger, Heiler und Tank, PvE und zukünftig PvP.

Ja, es ist einfach an bestimmte "epixx" ranzukommen, aber für mich entscheidet immernoch die Qualität dieser. Ich weiß dass meine Lila sachen niemals an den Kram rankommen, den meine Gilde sich in MH und BT erkämpft. Und die kämpfen auch noch und die haben TK und SSC vorher durchgezogen. Und die arbeiten immernoch. Und werden es auch immer. 
Also bitte, hört auf. Es gibt diese und diese Spieler und WoW wird immer Casualfreundlicher. Ich mag es, so habe ich die Chance etwas besser zu werden und mich schneller durch Quel'danas zu bewegen undn icht wie ein Nap dazustehen, wenn ich mal Zeit habe und zu einem Raid eingeladen werde. 

In dem Sinne: Jedem das seine und den Idioten das Meiste


----------



## Seit Jahren in Deutschland (30. September 2008)

bluewhiteangel schrieb:


> Oder Markenequip inner halben Stunde zusammengefarmt is?




An ein S2 Teil kommst du auch nicht in einer halben Stunde sehr sehr schlechter Vergleich


----------



## Immondys (30. September 2008)

Und da ich durch meine sonstigen Aktivitäten nicht raiden kann seh ich das Spiel inzwischen als sinnlos an. Sollen die Typen die allen anderen zeigen müssen wie toll sie sind sich doch ihre Lila Items in die Nase stecken und glücklich damit werden. Ich bins inzwischen auch geworden - bei WAR - und WoW kommt mir nie wieder auf die Platte.


----------



## McDooly (30. September 2008)

Die ganzen leute wo hier rumjammern das es zu einfach ist an pvp epic rannzukommen versteh ich einfach nicht
1. kanns doch pups egal sein mit was ein anderer Spieler rumläuft
2. erklärt mir bitte wie ein normalo an PVE epics rann kommen soll, die Zeit können sich doch nur die süchtigen hartzler oder die wo im richtigen Leben nix auf die Reihe bekommen nehmen.

Wenn hier jemand sagt das  Pvp epics zu leicht zum sammeln ist hat für mich eins an der waffel, es soll doch auch denen ein Spielspass zugute kommen die wo ein Normales Leben haben und nicht der Sucht verfallen sind von Wow und sonst nix zu tun haben.


----------



## Stüssy (30. September 2008)

Zaid schrieb:


> Rot gibs schon das sind Relikte die nur Gm´s tragen könn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ok
für palas : rosa mit hellgrünen punkten
rest: öhhh dann halt was anders


----------



## Figetftw! (30. September 2008)

Naja ich finde es auch sehr einfach wei man an epics kommt aber ich finde es nicht schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jeder will odhc erfolgserlebnisse haben oder? und warum solln die nit schon früh beginnen? Einer der mit ehre geleechten s2 set in og / if rumsteht oda jemand in full kara gear das ihn seine gilde in 2-3 kararuns geschenkt hat muss sich jetzt nicht als überprogamer fühlen aber er hat einen Anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jeder der jetzt t6 hat hatte mal karagear und jeder der s4 hat hatte mal s1/2.


----------



## LeetoN2k (30. September 2008)

Epic hin oder her, Epic ist nicht Epic, schließlich kann man T4 Epic nicht mit T6 Epic vergleichen.


----------



## Figetftw! (30. September 2008)

bluewhiteangel schrieb:


> Oder mag hier wer sagen, dass man einfach an T6 rankommt?^^


Joa heutzutage kann man das schon sagen *GG* Bei großen erfolgreichen gilden geht das vill noch als "Nachwuchsförderung" durch aber man kann sich auch bei ... ich glaube es war klaidioy.de einmal Inztanz XY auf Server Z durchziehen kaufen. BT wird da ,ich glaub es waren 50 Euro, gehandelt.
Oder man kann sich auch für ingame Gold Raidplätzte erkaufen zB ein ZA Timerun für den Bär bevor es ihn bei Wotlk nicht mehr gibt ??? für 15.000 Gold bist du dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In diesem Sinne



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elessor (30. September 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Und da ich durch meine sonstigen Aktivitäten nicht raiden kann seh ich das Spiel inzwischen als sinnlos an. Sollen die Typen die allen anderen zeigen müssen wie toll sie sind sich doch ihre Lila Items in die Nase stecken und glücklich damit werden. Ich bins inzwischen auch geworden - bei WAR - und WoW kommt mir nie wieder auf die Platte.


/sign

nur inis fehlen mir n bisschen...


----------



## Rikulat (30. September 2008)

Es ist doch so:
Im PvP macht man selbst wenn man leecht, oder auch wie ein normaler Spieler versucht ein BG halbwegs zu schaffen, am Tag ca 12k Ehre wenn man morgens bis abends spielt. Davon kann man sich höchstens jetzt ein verteidiger item holen.
Macht man mit sagen wir blauen equip in der selben zeit kararuns, sprich den ganzen tag, bist du allein von einem run, wenn man durchschnittlich glück hat um ca 3-4 items reicher.
Das in ca 3-5 std. Könnte man weiter machen, hätte man an einem tag einen voll PVE-Equipten Char.

Da soll mir einer sagen, im PVP kriegt man soooooooo leicht items....

Mfg Rikulat


----------



## ReWahn (30. September 2008)

Rikulat schrieb:


> Es ist doch so:
> Im PvP macht man selbst wenn man leecht, oder auch wie ein normaler Spieler versucht ein BG halbwegs zu schaffen, am Tag ca 12k Ehre wenn man morgens bis abends spielt. Davon kann man sich höchstens jetzt ein verteidiger item holen.
> Macht man mit sagen wir blauen equip in der selben zeit kararuns, sprich den ganzen tag, bist du allein von einem run, wenn man durchschnittlich glück hat um ca 3-4 items reicher.
> Das in ca 3-5 std. Könnte man weiter machen, hätte man an einem tag einen voll PVE-Equipten Char.
> ...



pvp kannst u 7 tage die woche machen.
kara 1mal ie woche.
in kara muss das item was du brauchst erst einmal roppen.
dann musst du es vom plündermeister zugewiesen bekommen (dkp!)
in kara musst du einigermassen was leisten.
im bg stehen die meisten nur dumm da und leechen.


----------



## Madrake (30. September 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> pvp kannst u 7 tage die woche machen.
> kara 1mal ie woche.
> in kara muss das item was du brauchst erst einmal roppen.
> dann musst du es vom plündermeister zugewiesen bekommen (dkp!)
> ...




Kara mit DKP??? oO - naja man kann es ja auch hardcore machen... - bei 10er Raids geht es meistens so, das der Raidleiter bzw. PM es jemanden zuweißt der es am meisten von Gebrauch machen kann... - und bei den Tokkens /rnd - wenn es unstimmigkeiten gibt...

und ja stimmt Kara kann man nur einmal die Woche gehen - wobei man BG's stündlich gehen kann

22 Marken die Woche @ Kara/ Woche sind zwar nicht viel aber für den Zeitaufwand ca. 3 Stunden schon eine Menge... was man pro Woche so sich leistet...


----------



## Rikulat (30. September 2008)

Ja is mir schon klar, dass man kara nur einmal die woche kann.
Aber vom zeitaufwand her, hätte man im pve viel schneller etwas, wenns immer ginge.
Also weint mal schön weiter das man pvp immer und PVE nur jede woche machen kann.


----------



## Aldaria (30. September 2008)

Was habt ihr alle für Probleme, mit den leuten die rumleechen? Die haben eh nix vom SPiel, also regt euch nicht auf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikulat (30. September 2008)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle für Probleme, mit den leuten die rumleechen? Die haben eh nix vom SPiel, also regt euch nicht auf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist auch eine gute Ansicht^^


----------



## FrustmaN (30. September 2008)

jede woche mindestens eine umfrage/ neues rumgeheule wegen epics.... immer der selbe mist

*heul,heul* da bekommt einer epics und muß nur bgs leechen (was nur auf 30% zutrifft, der rest will seinen spaß im bg haben und auch gewinnen) und ich muß dafür 1 mal die woche kara farmen gehn *heul,heul* *och männooo, es is ja sooo schwer 3 knöpfe zu drücken wenns der raidleiter sagt!! sooo unfair ich muß brain-afk nur skripts abarbeiten und der kann ohne was zu machen im bg rumhängen und das kann er auch noch 24std am tag,... alles sooo unfair........."

das war die zusammenfassung der ganzen rumheuler in den vorpostings zum thema pvp is in arsch geschoben!

alles jammert! aber wenn man in grün/ blau mal nach ner grp für ne inst oder (man wagt es ja kaum unter t5 nachzufragen *psst gaaanz leise jetzt!*)  Kara (huch da fiel das böse wort!) fragt kommen nur dumme kommentare man ist ja nicht vollepic und so nimmt man einen nicht mit.


das einzige was in wow inzwischen sicher ist sind die vollprofis die nur noch mindestens mit t5lern irgendwo hingehn und unter t4 hat man eh keine daseinsberechtigung, und sollte es auch nicht wagen die leute auch nur anzusprechen. wie kann man es nur wagen, der hat schließlich t6, da hat man gefälligst in ehrfurcht zu erzittern und mit offenem mund dazustehn wenn er seinen kriegsbären vorm ah spazieren führt.




regen euch ab, es ist ein spiel, und zwar eins was nicht nur für 24std zocker gemacht ist. und epics machen euch weder klüger noch schöner noch irgendwie beliebter, sondern die meisten einfach nur ARROGANTER !

was ich hab soll ja niemand anders haben, ds scheint das einzig wahre in wow zu sein. früher war der einzige unterschied daß man sich mehr geholfen hat und nicht von allen seiten blöd angemacht wird wenn man es wagt mal nen "superzocker" wegen was zu fragen (damit ist nicht die frage nach gold oder "zieh mich mal..." gemeint sondern einfach auch mal ne hilfe weil man noch jemand für ne grp suchen würde, wo seine klasse reinpassen würde.


spielen doch mal mehr zusammen statt alles auf ausrüstung und skillung festzulegen. seit dem scheiß arsenal is es noch schlimmer als 6 monate nach bceröffnung. man fragt nach raidgrp und nach 3 minuten kommt : nee, dein skill is scheiße und zudem hast nur 1 epic, und das is nichtmal t6, kacknoob!!


<< sowas sollte man zum problem machen und nicht wer wie einfach (oder auch nicht) an seine epics rankommt, und ob das überhaupt welche sind.


----------



## minuba (30. September 2008)

@FrustmaN

Besser hättest du es nicht schreiben können.
Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu.

MfG


----------



## Variolus (30. September 2008)

@Elessor: es gibt schon ein paar Instanzen in WAR, nur sinds etwas weniger als bei WoW und vor allem ists nahezu unmöglich ausserhalb einer Gilde eine Gruppe dafür zu finden.

Btt: Epics wurden mit BC stark entwertet, das sah man gleich zu Beginn, als schwer erarbeitete PreBC-Epics >t3 binnen weniger Stunden ersetzt werden konnten. Innerhalb von nur 4 Stunden hatte ich 5 Epics (Klassikcontent einschließlich BWL clear, AQ20 clear, AQ40 bis auf C´Thun, nur Naxx nie versucht, Raidgruppe ist zu früh zerfallen) gegen Questitems und 2 Rnddrops ersetzen können. Kara war anfangs nicht leicht, man mußte mindestens D3 haben besser schon (jetzt nur nochSchrott-)Epicitems aus den Heroinis. Das änderte sich dann aber ziemlich schnell, mittlerweile kann man einen Char binnen einer Woche fullepic ausstatten, ohne 24/7 zu spielen (mein jungster lvl70er trägt nur noch 4 rare Teile und das auch nur weil ich bei 3 Teilen schlechter gewürfelt hatte, also nur durch PvE...) Zu PvP sag ich mal S2 ist ein nettes Startequip um entweder in der Arena ne kleine Chance zu haben oder auch mal die Basis-T4Raids zu begehen, wobei ein S2 Caster meist weniger Schaden austeilt als ein full-D3-equipter. Und der Vorwurf, dass sich die meisten das eh nur erleechen kann ich beim besten Willen nicht bestätigen, klar gibts immer solche Vollidioten aber die meisten Spieler erarbeiten es sich ehrlich.


----------



## ReWahn (30. September 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> Kara mit DKP??? oO - naja man kann es ja auch hardcore machen... - bei 10er Raids geht es meistens so, das der Raidleiter bzw. PM es jemanden zuweißt der es am meisten von Gebrauch machen kann... - und bei den Tokkens /rnd - wenn es unstimmigkeiten gibt...
> 
> und ja stimmt Kara kann man nur einmal die Woche gehen - wobei man BG's stündlich gehen kann
> 
> 22 Marken die Woche @ Kara/ Woche sind zwar nicht viel aber für den Zeitaufwand ca. 3 Stunden schon eine Menge... was man pro Woche so sich leistet...



also, für ein item brauchst du 50 - 100 marken (für manche waffen 150).
d.h. alle 2 wochen ein markenitem.
in der zeit kann man sich im pvp schon locker die hälfte des equips holen.
wenn man sich ran hält ist auch locker full epic pvp in der zeit drin.


----------



## Variolus (30. September 2008)

Zu den Marken, mein Wochenrekord mit ner Farmgruppe waren 143 Marken (inklusive 2,5 Std Kararun) und es wäre noch mehr gegangen, mit entsprechend größerem Zeitaufwand...

Jeden Tag Bota, die Daily und ab und an eine oder zwei der anderen schnellen Farminis ablaufen (HdZ 2 ist klasse, halbe Stunde 3 Marken) Zeitaufwand etwa 2,5-3 Std täglich (leicht 10-15 Marken/Tag), Rest dann an einem langen Wochenende gemacht, mit fester, gut aufeinander eingespielter Gruppe aus guten Freunden auch sehr spaßig.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (30. September 2008)

ich frage mich obs die leute die für Ich finde man kommt zu schwer an "Epics" ernst gemeint haben^^


----------



## Mofeist (30. September 2008)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> ich frage mich obs die leute die für Ich finde man kommt zu schwer an "Epics" ernst gemeint haben^^



bezweifel ich


----------



## Chronon (30. September 2008)

man kommt viel zu leicht an epics, ein stamm we und schon hat man nen haufen epics.
dazu noch heros gehen marken sammeln und die items davon kaufen
nach nen paar wochen is man schon full epic


----------



## moorhuhnxx (30. September 2008)

jo geht einfach zu schnell vorallem im pvp... gutes pvp equip zu habenheisst nix mehr; leider


----------



## DunCrow (30. September 2008)

Zephryt schrieb:


> ich wollte mal eine Umfrage starten ...



Grats zur Umfrage.


----------



## Aldaria (30. September 2008)

Variolus schrieb:


> Zu den Marken, mein Wochenrekord mit ner Farmgruppe waren 143 Marken (inklusive 2,5 Std Kararun) und es wäre noch mehr gegangen, mit entsprechend größerem Zeitaufwand...
> 
> Jeden Tag Bota, die Daily und ab und an eine oder zwei der anderen schnellen Farminis ablaufen (HdZ 2 ist klasse, halbe Stunde 3 Marken) Zeitaufwand etwa 2,5-3 Std täglich (leicht 10-15 Marken/Tag), Rest dann an einem langen Wochenende gemacht, mit fester, gut aufeinander eingespielter Gruppe aus guten Freunden auch sehr spaßig.



Normale leute spielen aber keine 3 Stunden am Tag.


----------



## zarrack (30. September 2008)

am bestn wäre es ja so pvp zeugs nur im bg und arena  tragbar und entlich wieder richtige raid inis zu machen auch wieder 40man und net nur den 0815 scheiß ich binimmer noch stolz auf mein t1 zeugs  auch wenn es nicht mehr nutzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
schneestiurm versucht uns mit eventbosse zu beschäftigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hurra da bekomm ich ein doofes mount  ok die verzauberung war mal nett aber sonst naja ich will wieder richtig raden mit bossen und trasch den man nicht kennt vor veröffentlichung des spieles


----------



## ReWahn (30. September 2008)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Normale leute spielen aber keine 3 Stunden am Tag.



die meisten leute in wow sind berufstätig und haben familie, spielen durchschnittlich 2 - 4 stunden am tag. oft auch mehr.

es mag wirkich einige "Hardcore-Casuals" geben, die am tag kaum ne stunde zusammenkriegen, die sind aber (noch) recht selten... sogar noch seltener als echte powergamer...


----------



## Dryadris (30. September 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> die meisten leute in wow sind berufstätig und haben familie, spielen durchschnittlich 2 - 4 stunden am tag. oft auch mehr.
> 
> es mag wirkich einige "Hardcore-Casuals" geben, die am tag kaum ne stunde zusammenkriegen, die sind aber (noch) recht selten... sogar noch seltener als echte powergamer...



Also ich kenne sogar 2 Leute die ungefähr auf ihre 6h in der Woche kommen. Beide Berufstätig, beides glückliche Familienväter und beide mit RL-Hobbies. Die freuen sich wie die Schneekönige über jeden wipefreien Instanzenrun, freuen sich wie die Weltmeister wenn sie ein Equipteil durch ein neues ersetzen können, haben Spaß an jedem Statpunkt den sie mit dem neuen Item mehr bekommen. 
Das sind noch Leute die noch Spaß am Spiel haben, die glücklich sind, wenn sie mit anderen Spielern zusammen was erleben können, denen der Spaß wichtiger ist als alles andere.


----------



## ReWahn (30. September 2008)

Dryadris schrieb:


> Also ich kenne sogar 2 Leute die ungefähr auf ihre 6h in der Woche kommen. Beide Berufstätig, beides glückliche Familienväter und beide mit RL-Hobbies. Die freuen sich wie die Schneekönige über jeden wipefreien Instanzenrun, freuen sich wie die Weltmeister wenn sie ein Equipteil durch ein neues ersetzen können, haben Spaß an jedem Statpunkt den sie mit dem neuen Item mehr bekommen.
> Das sind noch Leute die noch Spaß am Spiel haben, die glücklich sind, wenn sie mit anderen Spielern zusammen was erleben können, denen der Spaß wichtiger ist als alles andere.



ganze 2 leute... dann vergleich diese zahl mal mit der anzahl der leute, die du insgesamt kennst...


----------



## Reys (30. September 2008)

Man kann doch durchaus normal arbeiten und am Wochenende feiern und trotzdem in der Woche erfolgreich raiden. Zumindest klappt es bei mir.


----------



## kthxbye (30. September 2008)

PvE: Für mich sind Epics nich gleich Epics... jeder Depp kann 1x pro Woche Kara raiden... die Ini is mittlerweile so gimpig geworden (meistens sind T6 eqquipte oder so auch noch bei, so dass es ein Kaffeekränzchen is...), dass ich Kara-Epics nicht viel Höher einstufe als S2 Items.

PvP: Auch hier: S2 is ma crap... ob das blaue Zeug vom Händler oder S2 is mir recht Wayne... beim betrachten is beides gimpig, in Arena treff ich auf solche Leute garnich bzw. sind die dann keine echten Gegner..

mfg


----------

